#lubuntu-devel 2015-10-06
<phillw> just be aware that doing a update && dist-upgrade with 15.10 *may* cause synaptic to be removed. As of today, it can be added back in - I suspect I chose a point when the update area was in flux.
#lubuntu-devel 2015-10-08
<redwolf> o/
<phillw> hiyas redwolf
<phillw> DDT ... brb
<ianorlin> phillw I thought DDT was a nasy pesticide
<phillw> ianorlin: it used to be, but it was banned a long time ago :)
#lubuntu-devel 2015-10-10
<redwolf> o/
<redwolf> krytarik, are you happy now? :)
<tsimonq2> o/
<krytarik> redwolf: Yep, rather - thanks. :)
<redwolf> :D
<redwolf> you got merged!
<krytarik> redwolf: He didn't notice that I forgot to put a '#' in front of the bug report number, that is. :P
<redwolf> :)
<krytarik> And he doesn't seem to have used the '--fixes' option on committing it either - which leaves the bug status unchanged.
<redwolf> yes
<krytarik> Otoh, now I know why so many bug reports are still open while they are actually fixed. :P
<krytarik> (Happened with ianorlin's one too.)
<krytarik> Anyway, like I said, 'rather'. :)
<krytarik> redwolf: Btw, do you know if gilir works on releasing it for 15.10 still?
<redwolf> O.o
<redwolf> LXQt you mean?
<krytarik> Nope, the updated default settings.
<krytarik> And hah! :D
<redwolf> lol
<redwolf> I think so, let me check the version numbers, but I think it's in.
<krytarik> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings - for reference.
<redwolf> ta
<redwolf> krytarik, the prior version was 0.43
<redwolf> it seems the beta 2 has 0.44 so yes
<krytarik> redwolf: That's the one in the Daily PPA though.
<redwolf> yes, I'm not really sure. I'm in lazy mode again to check the branches now :D
<redwolf> but I think so, like my last modifications, very very close to UI Freeze but they're in
#lubuntu-devel 2016-10-10
<LStranger> Hello there. :)
<LStranger> Does anyonw know how to reach gilir? Is he well? He doesn't reply e-mails lately.
<tsimonq2> LStranger: what's up? I can pass a message.
<LStranger> tsimonq2: I need him for sake of Lubuntu-dev PPA and for Openbox. :)
<tsimonq2> LStranger: again, if you tell me the problem, I can help you, and I can relay anything that's needed to Julien. :)
<tsimonq2> as the wise ubot93 says...
<tsimonq2> !ask
<ubot93> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tsimonq2> ;)
<LStranger> Well, fine, I wrote exact problem to Julien in e-mail - some packages in lubuntu-dev are stuck since July. And also I want to discuss Openbox package with him, he apparently uploaded it last time to Ubuntu. It's why I seek Julien. Does knowledge on details help you lure him? :)
<wxl> LStranger: he's pretty much never on irc
<LStranger> wxl: yep, I know, I miss the times when we spoke here. :)
<LStranger> but in fact, he can be lured rarely. :)
<tsimonq2> LStranger: yes, details "lure" him
<tsimonq2> LStranger: because then I look at what you have to say, answer what I can, then go to him with the rest :)
<LStranger> tsimonq2: just ask him to look into e-mail, please, that's enough. :)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-10-11
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: hey hey hey :)
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: what arch does the Raspberry Pi Ubuntu build use?
<flexiondotorg> x86
<flexiondotorg> It uses qemu-user-static to make an arm chroot
<cyphermox> hey, is it expected that the background for d-i (so, on alternate images) is red?
<tsimonq2> cyphermox: usually the background is blue for us
<tsimonq2> cyphermox: why?
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: no I mean the actual image
<cyphermox> tsimonq2: because it's red here, on powerpc
<tsimonq2> cyphermox: eek! screenshot?
<tsimonq2> or pic?
<cyphermox> well if you said it's supposed to be blue, I can fix it
<cyphermox> (or at least I can verify that the color palette really defines blue, and then chalk it up to my powerpc machine rendering it wrong, but it does otherwise show blue correctly elsewhere.
<tsimonq2> cyphermox: please do, I just want to see it :P
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2, armhf
<tsimonq2> ok flexiondotorg
<acheronuk> a really old bug, but it does sound quite similar https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=273192
<ubot93> Debian bug 273192 in bogl-bterm "swapped colors with 2.6 kernel" [Normal,Open]
<tsimonq2> cyphermox: ^
<cyphermox> I really doubt that has anything to do with it
<acheronuk> taking a second look, I correct 'really old' to 'prehistoric'. so likely not
<tsimonq2> heh
<acheronuk> only a little bit older and it would have been pre-tsimonq2 :P
<tsimonq2> lol
#lubuntu-devel 2016-10-12
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate powerpc [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-meta (yakkety-proposed/universe) [0.71 => 0.72] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-meta [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.72]
<tsimonq2> redwolf: ping
<sudodus> o/ tsimonq2
<sudodus> o/ wxl
<wxl> hai
<tsimonq2> o/ sudodus
<tsimonq2> sudodus: how are you?
<tsimonq2> wxl: OMG! Ubuntu! messaged me on Twitter asking for screenshots
<tsimonq2> wxl: I said wait, unless it's urgent, then contact you :P
<sudodus> tsimonq2: I'm fine how are you?
<wxl> sudodus: what's that bug for the alternate issue again?
<tsimonq2> sudodus: great :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: the bug that infinity told me would be fixed by a respin
<sudodus> no kernel modules were found
<wxl> bug 1632675
<ubot93> bug 1632675 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu's alternate installer: no kernel modules were found " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1632675
<tsimonq2> sudodus: if it still exists after a respin, then Houston, we have a problem
 * tsimonq2 hides from lame reference
<sudodus> It means that it is impossible to use the iso files (at least for normal mortals)
<wxl> rebuild is to happen "Very Soon"
<tsimonq2> sudodus: it would be great if you could stick around on IRC for the next day or two
<sudodus> Let us hope that it is fixed :-)
<tsimonq2> sudodus: just to make sure that we can ship fine :)
<sudodus> I can try to check in this channel (#lubuntu-devel)
<tsimonq2> ok cool :)
<sudodus> There is also a bug, that affects the debian installer in my two laptops, that can run in UEFI mode. Ubiquity is OK, but not Lubuntu alternate, and not Ubuntu Server. It works in my Intel NUC. In the future people might want to install in text mode ...
<tsimonq2> cyphermox: you experience this? ^^^^^^^^^
<tsimonq2> sudodus: got a bug number?
<sudodus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1552365
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1552365 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Installing Ubuntu Server fails in UEFI mode" [High,Confirmed]
<tsimonq2> fun
<tsimonq2> ok
<sudodus> do you know approximately when the respin of the alternate isos will arrrive?
<tsimonq2> sudodus: Very Soon (tm)
<tsimonq2> hehehehehehe :)
<tsimonq2> sudodus: in all seriousness, I'd suggest hanging out in #ubuntu-release
<wxl> it's only 8 there, sudodus. hang in there :)
<sudodus> I'll keep an eye open :-)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate powerpc [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
<LStranger> tsimonq2: have you found Julien? :)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161012.1)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: hardinfo (yakkety-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1.4ubuntu2 => 0.5.1-1.4ubuntu3] (lubuntu)
<LStranger> tsimonq2: thank you, Julien get back to me in e-mail. :)
<LStranger> s/get/got/
<cyphermox> tsimonq2: wxl: hardinfo fixed here, hopefully -- I uploaded it a few minutes ago
<wxl> saw that, cyphermox. thanks!
<cyphermox> btw it's really badly out of date, might want to move to something else in the future.
<wxl> yes it is terribly out of date
<wxl> with lxqt looming in the near future (thus implying dropping the need for gtk apps) there should be some hope
<tsimonq2> thanks cyphermox :)
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> wxl: ping ring ring
<wxl> tsimonq2: herpa derp derp
<tsimonq2> wxl: so why does Lubuntu depend on Upstart still?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm struggling as yo why they would do that
#lubuntu-devel 2016-10-13
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop powerpc [Yakkety Final] has been updated (20161013)
<acheronuk> all done? :)
<acheronuk> thanks for the help and moral support etc this release
<acheronuk> I look forward to lxqt
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Soon, but no LXQT.
<tsimonq2> *LXQt
<tsimonq2> gahhhhhh y u no test testers
<acheronuk> not in ZZ?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: in 17.04, yes, hopefully
<tsimonq2> (I don't know wthat this "ZZ" thing is that you speak of :P)
<acheronuk> that is what I meant
<tsimonq2> *what
 * teward pokes wxl and tsimonq2
<teward> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1633148 - is this still an issue?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1633148 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 16.10 slideshow still incorrectly showing Lubuntu Software Center" [Undecided,New]
<teward> an Ask Ubuntu user says it's still an issue
<wxl> teward: don't think so but i'll have to look. might be a good question for redwolf
<tsimonq2> we're SOL for Yakkety anyways
<wxl> ?
<wxl> oh
<wxl> right because it's released :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: this weekend I want to look at the Kubuntu and Lubuntu slideshows and improve things
<wxl> kk
<wxl> we can always upgrade after :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: after what?
<wxl> after release
<tsimonq2> wxl: well the installers don't automatically update
<wxl> oh yeah derp
<tsimonq2> wxl: so I can't have a day off for UOS it seems :(
<tsimonq2> wxl: should I send a Doodle to the mailing list for a meeting next week?
<tsimonq2> wxl: we really need to discuss some important things ;)
<tsimonq2> (LXQt :P)
<wxl> sure sure
<tsimonq2> ok wxl
<teward> wxl: so, 'won't fix' then?
<tsimonq2> teward: Target release: 17.04
<teward> tsimonq2: so won't fix for Yakkety, fix planned for 17.04 (next series)
<tsimonq2> teward: correct, there's no way to fix it in Yakkety
<teward> as i thought
<teward> see my comment on the bug
<teward> (next time you guys can post your own!)
<tsimonq2> teward: ok thanks o/
<wxl> tsimonq2: just fyi going to lunch in about 20 minutes
<tsimonq2> wxl: hey hey hey, I'll write release announcements, then we'll get this show on the road! :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: let's go!!!
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/PreviousReleases needs to be updated with 14.10
<wxl> um
<wxl> and every other release known to man too apparently :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: ok, I'll draft everything then I'll get you screenshots and stuff before I release
<tsimonq2> lol
<wxl> kk tsimonq2 thank you!
<wxl> lubuntu.me's still pending transfer
<tsimonq2> ah k m8
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm gonna make our announcement all purty with Lenny Yak XDD
<wxl> ooh purdy
<tsimonq2> wxl: idea: http://kubuntu.org/the-kubuntu-team/ but for lubuntu.me
<wxl> tsimonq2: yes do it
<tsimonq2> wxl: :D
<tsimonq2> wxl: preferred hackergotchi link?
<wxl> tsimonq2: lp
<tsimonq2> k
<tsimonq2> wxl: we need a new non-Phill description of wth Lubuntu is
<wxl> talk to me tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> wxl: the current description uses vague language that some users might find somewhat...just downright mean
<tsimonq2> wxl: at least to me
<wxl> tsimonq2: link
<tsimonq2> wxl: http://lubuntu.me/xenial-released/
<tsimonq2> wxl: I was copy/pasting
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> i don't think it'sparticularly bad
<tsimonq2> I beg to differ
<wxl> let's go line by line
<wxl> Lubuntu is a flavor of Ubuntu based on the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment (LXDE), as its default GUI.
<wxl> that's just true.
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> that's fine
<wxl> ok
<wxl> let's do clause by clause
<wxl>  The goal is to provide a very lightweight distribution
<wxl> again, true
<tsimonq2> yup keep it
<wxl> those two things are the most prominent "features" of lubuntu
<wxl> with all the advantages of the Ubuntu world (repositories, support, etc.).
<tsimonq2> that needs work ^
<wxl> that's possibly redundant relative to "flavor of Ubuntu"
<wxl> let's do
<wxl> Lubuntu is an official Ubuntu flavor etc
<wxl> and then
<tsimonq2> the ".)." is annoying me :P
<wxl> The goal is to provide a functional yet lightweight distribution.
<wxl> s/goal/project's goal/
<wxl> Lubuntu is targeted at “normal” PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware
<wxl> it maybe a bit iffy
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> with the quotes
<tsimonq2> it's like saying all Lubuntu users are weird :P
<wxl> Lubuntu specifically targets older machines with lower resources, but also runs great on newer hardware.
<wxl> and then
<wxl> Such users may not know how to use command line tools, and in most cases they just don’t have enough resources for all the bells and whistles of the “full-featured” mainstream distributions.
<wxl> which is an ok idea but doesn't get it across that well
<tsimonq2> wxl: 👍 on "Lubuntu specifically targets older machines with lower resources, but also runs great on newer hardware."
<tsimonq2> I agree wxl
<wxl> the idea being that there's usually two options:
<wxl>  1. distro with everything
<tsimonq2> wxl: I just don't like the idea of assuming our users are stupid
<wxl>  2. distro that can't do much
<wxl> i think perhaps it's not even worth mentioning since we have "functional yet lightweight"
<tsimonq2> yeah
<wxl> so let's just skip it and we can do it in the next one
<wxl> With many LXDE components, Lubuntu also uses well-known applications, such as Firefox, Openbox, Pidgin, to name a few.
<tsimonq2> "...such as Firefox, Openbox, and Pidgin, to name a few." looks better to me
<tsimonq2> And I'm not liking "With many," maybe "Alongside" ?
<wxl> Along with a simple but usuable graphical user interface, Lubuntu comes with a wide variety of applications chosen for their small footprint
<wxl> not sure if we want to list off the apps
<wxl> maybe better to say something like
<wxl> so you can browse, email, chat, play, and be productive.
<tsimonq2> I think that's better.
<tsimonq2> wxl: so have a proposal for exact wording?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> Lubuntu is an official Ubuntu flavor based on the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment (LXDE) as its default GUI.
<wxl> The project's goal is to provide a functional yet lightweight distribution.
<wxl> Lubuntu specifically targets older machines with lower resources, but also runs great on newer hardware.
<wxl> Along with a simple but usuable graphical user interface, Lubuntu comes with a wide variety of applications chosen for their small footprint so you can browse, email, chat, play, and be productive.
<wxl> mmm
<wxl> let's trim it up just a tad more
<wxl> first sentence
<tsimonq2> ok
<wxl> Lubuntu is an official Ubuntu flavor based on the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment (LXDE).
<tsimonq2> I think that's good
<tsimonq2> So I have this:
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu is an official Ubuntu flavor based on the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment (LXDE). The project's goal is to provide a functional yet lightweight distribution. Lubuntu specifically targets older machines with lower resources, but also runs great on newer hardware. Along with a simple but usuable graphical user interface, Lubuntu comes with a wide variety of applications chosen for their s
<tsimonq2> mall footprint so you can browse, email, chat, play, and be productive.
<tsimonq2> wxl: look good to you?
<wxl> switch lightweight and functional
<tsimonq2> wxl: I saw :P
<tsimonq2> done
<tsimonq2> wxl: too cheesy? http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1476393750.png
<tsimonq2> I think it's fine
<wxl> do it
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> wxl: http://disq.us/p/1crg91l
<tsimonq2> wxl: how's it look? http://img.ctrlv.in/img/16/10/13/5800000811c20.png
<tsimonq2> wxl: read carefully, I tweaked some trivial things
<tsimonq2> removing PowerPC from the list of images supported
<tsimonq2> wxl: new image link: http://img.ctrlv.in/img/16/10/13/5800009c2c999.png
<tsimonq2> wxl: should I mention PowerPC not being supported?
<wxl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sD8vwxhxKpA
<wxl> tsimonq2: remove the "you do not need to subscribe to ask a question" thing
<tsimonq2> ok
<wxl> true as it may be, encouraging that behavior means the user runs the risk of not receiving the reply
<tsimonq2> yeah
<wxl> CPU should be capital Flash
<wxl> Graphics section is kind of meh
<wxl> Maybe just get rid of it
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> Phillism
<wxl> It's like saying "oh yeah everything works!!!!! except when it doesn't"
<wxl> and then provides misleading instructions to fix it
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> wxl: how's this look? blob:http://imgur.com/be7b3039-9a5f-4b00-abeb-c3b54d76eb5e
<tsimonq2> argh
<tsimonq2> wxl: I mean http://i.imgur.com/DpcPVPP.png
<wxl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sD8vwxhxKpA
<tsimonq2> wxl: Well first maybe it would be a good idea to write Release Notes...
<wxl> tsimonq2: get on it ! :)
<tsimonq2> :P
 * tsimonq2 preys to the wiki gods
<tsimonq2> OH WIKI GODS, LET ME LOG IN!
<tsimonq2> MY PRAYERS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED!!! :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: Release Notes are also a Phillism, I'll let you know when I'm done editing so we can proofread
<wxl> k
<tsimonq2> wxl: so this is mysteriously linked, what is it? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Setup
<tsimonq2> lynorian: ping ping ping
<tsimonq2> wxl: we tested the upgrade from 16.10 or do I need to do it quick?
<lynorian> I think I made a minor edit most of that was written a long time ago
<tsimonq2> lynorian: have you tested the upgrade to 16.10?
<wxl> huh i didn't even notice
<wxl> we didn't have upgrade "images"
<tsimonq2> wxl: exactly
<lynorian> no that wiki page I was talking about
<tsimonq2> see why I like proofreading things? :P
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Setup is our old docs
<wxl> you'll find it linked from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation
<tsimonq2> wxl: we got docs on release upgrading?
<wxl> mm
<wxl> somewhere
<tsimonq2> well I need em
<wxl> um
<wxl> heh
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/#Upgrading_from_last_release
<wxl> we can embellish on that later i guess
<tsimonq2> wxl: 👍 thx
<wxl> tsimonq2: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-manual-tests/trunk/view/head:/testcases/image/1310_Upgrade
<tsimonq2> wxl: thoughts on axing GetLubuntu altogether?
<wxl> tsimonq2: at present, no
<tsimonq2> wxl: you saying no to axing it or no to having any thoughts?
<wxl> tsimonq2: no to axing it
<tsimonq2> ok
<wxl> tsimonq2: which is a thought, so yes to that
<wxl> :)
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: Update pls? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<wxl> tsimonq2: you're asking me to change it?
<tsimonq2> wxl: yes please
<tsimonq2> wxl: I shouldn't have to do everything. :P
 * tsimonq2 is kidding
<wxl> yes
<wxl> you should be kidding
<wxl> you will do EVERYTHING
<tsimonq2> oh so you saying no?
<wxl> no i'll do it :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: I was gonna go get dinner :3
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<wxl> nevermind dinner!
<tsimonq2> ttfn
<wxl> i'm working over here
<tsimonq2> wxl: be back in a min or tw
<tsimonq2> *two
<tsimonq2> mmmMMMmmm beef stew
<wxl> tsimonq2: ok dumb question but how long do we support non-lts for?
<tsimonq2> wxl: 9 months dude
<wxl> kk
<tsimonq2> wxl: RTFM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<wxl> !language | tsimonq2
<ubot93> tsimonq2: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tsimonq2> wxl: Read The Fine Manual, dude
<wxl> uh huh
<wxl> suuuure
<wxl> there's also a GetLubuntu/LTS
<wxl> sigh
<tsimonq2> :/
<wxl> ugh that page needs all torn up and fixed, too
<tsimonq2> wxl: that's why I say 🔨 wreck it
<wxl> no
<wxl> other resources are kind of dependent on it
<wxl> good idea for the future but no time now
<tsimonq2> wxl: what? lubuntu.net? :P
<wxl> so if trusty is out April 2014, we support it until April 2017?
<tsimonq2> mmmHMMMMMMMMMMM
<wxl> lynorian: you want a job, buddy? XD
<lynorian> fix that wiki page?
<wxl> the LTS one
<wxl> it should list both Trusty and Precise
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> Trusty and Xenial
<lynorian> wxl link?
<wxl> lynorian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu/LTS
<wxl> tsimonq2: done https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu#preview
<tsimonq2> eyy cool
<wxl> what next?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Look good to you? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers/PrePostReleaseTODO
<lynorian> shouldn't for 14.04 it link to 14.04.5 now
<wxl> yes lynorian
<wxl> tsimonq2: We now ship with Linux Kernel 4.8 should go in blog
<tsimonq2> wxl: will do
<wxl> tsimonq2: re: upgrade, kill the "works fine" bit
<tsimonq2> wxl: done
<tsimonq2> wxl: ok
<tsimonq2> wxl: done
<wxl> tsimonq2: you sure about the bug list? i.e. did you check the iso tracker and add  as well as checking on the status of all previous bugs?
<tsimonq2> wxl: no dude that's from beta 2. thanks for the reminder.
<wxl> np
<tsimonq2> wxl: good catch, a bug is fixed!
<tsimonq2> wxl: dude in the future, redwolf is right
<tsimonq2> wxl: it's getting released today but not on time :/
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> we need to do this stuff ahead of itme
<wxl> admittedly i've never had them release without getting the ok from everyone
<wxl> and i've never had them do so quite so early
<tsimonq2> wxl: then I would say something to Adam if it concerns you
<tsimonq2> I would
<lynorian> I am not the best with moinmoin but I got 14.04 to point to 14.04.5 at least for what should
<wxl> lynorian: it's nothing sed couldn't take care of. don't forget to add 16.04 to that page, too.
<tsimonq2> wxl: omg I wonder if we could somehow use curl to auth to the wiki and sed pages!!!
<wxl> tsimonq2: with openid? won't be trivial.
<tsimonq2> awwwwwwwww
<wxl> however
<wxl> you could curl URL?action=raw | sed | xclip
<lynorian> well if you could wouldn't that make it easy for spammers
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> wxl: an example of why he could have waited for your OK is bug 1633148
<ubot93> bug 1633148 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 16.10 slideshow still incorrectly showing Lubuntu Software Center" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1633148
<lynorian> hmm does the slideshow still mention lubuntu.net
<tsimonq2> OH that might be a HUGE problem
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^6
<tsimonq2> 6
<tsimonq2> lol
<tsimonq2> wxl: THIS is why I'm doing a slideshow "audit" of sorts
<Unit193> Release day is a bit late to be messing with the slides, though.
<lynorian> yeah
<tsimonq2> Unit193: well I'm saying for Z, that was my plan
<tsimonq2> But having an OK from one of us would have let us say STOP to fix that...
<wxl> ugh
<tsimonq2> wxl: ugh?
<tsimonq2> wxl: how's this look? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<wxl> tsimonq2: !YouTube and !LibreOffice
<wxl> tsimonq2: remove "The upgrade from Lubuntu 16.04 LTS works fine. "
<tsimonq2> wxl: refresh
<tsimonq2> dude I removed that
<wxl> k now it's better
<tsimonq2> wxl: there fixed CamelCase
<tsimonq2> wxl: look good to you?
<wxl> tsimonq2: move up All images require a DVD or USB. As a workaround, use the server or netboot images.
<wxl> tsimonq2: unbold Lubuntu 16.10 slideshow still incorrectly showing Lubuntu Software Center (1633148).
<tsimonq2> k
<tsimonq2> wxl: refrehs
<tsimonq2> *refresh
<tsimonq2> wxl: how about now?
<wxl> tsimonq2: !ImageMagick
<tsimonq2> nice catch
<tsimonq2> NOOOOOOO
<tsimonq2> Internal Server Error
<tsimonq2> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
<tsimonq2> stahp it wiki
<wxl> here come the spammers
<wxl> brendan left foo
<wxl> let's got forget to fix GetLubuntu/LTS
<dmr> cheers for 16.10 :)
<wxl> yeah if we can just get our part done XD
<wxl> tsimonq2: let's work on the social media stuff
<tsimonq2> wxl: should I publish the blog then?
<wxl> tsimonq2: naw, i think we should queue everything up and then publish when the wiki is done
<tsimonq2> wxl: ok cool
<wxl> tsimonq2: to remind you https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers/PrePostReleaseTODO is useful
<tsimonq2> wxl: I say post this on and FB, Twitter, G+:
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu 16.10 has been released! http://lubuntu.me/yakkety-released/
<tsimonq2> wxl: my screenshot is the Lubuntu image: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/10/download-ubuntu-16-10-flavors
<tsimonq2> <3
<wxl> Take out the papers and the trash! Lubuntu Yakkety Yak 16.10 is now available etc
<tsimonq2> wxl: ?
<wxl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cHB3Rbz1OI
<tsimonq2> OH lol
<wxl> https://play.google.com/music/preview/Ttfsnrkxa5v6lkyuhcwc6ljy3zy?lyrics=1&utm_source=google&utm_medium=search&utm_campaign=lyrics&pcampaignid=kp-songlyrics&u=0#
<wxl> you could just use "Don't talk back!"
<tsimonq2> wxl: should I include something about that in the release announcement then? :D
<wxl> no :)
<wxl> unless you include the whole song
<tsimonq2> wxl: ok so you tell me how I should bake that in then
<wxl> i don't think we can embed video on the wiki :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: *release* *announcement* on the blog, dipdoo
<wxl> ohhhhhhh
<wxl> then yes, derpyderp
<tsimonq2> wxl: what should I do where should I put tell me tell me
<wxl> just embed the vbideo
<wxl> however those wordpressers do
<tsimonq2> wxl: standard HTML embed dude
<tsimonq2> wxl: look good to you? http://i.imgur.com/undefined.png
<wxl> yeah looks awesome
<wxl> in all its undefined glory
 * wxl hands tsimonq2 a massive derp
<tsimonq2> OH LOOOL
<tsimonq2> wxl: http://i.imgur.com/vv9Gww7.png
<wxl> +1!
<tsimonq2> wxl: so looks good? :D :D :D :D
<wxl> YES
<wxl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sD8vwxhxKpA
<tsimonq2> wxl: DUDE I'M INTO THE WIKI WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<tsimonq2> wxl: refresh
<tsimonq2> wxl: how's it look?
<wxl> ahhhh where's my link
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<wxl> come on Drone`
<wxl> Unit193: we need Drone` in here
<Unit193> wxl: No, you need to teach him.
<wxl> tsimonq2: ship it
<tsimonq2> wxl: ok
<wxl> Unit193: i don't have a stick big enough
<tsimonq2> wxl: sorry, I got trigger happy
<tsimonq2> whoops
<wxl> maybe i should introduce you to lucille tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> wxl: who?
<wxl> tsimonq2: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtRiyh3CMAAEIxc.png
<wxl> Lucille.
<tsimonq2> LOOOOOOOL
<wxl> (walking dead reference, btw)
<wxl> OH
<tsimonq2> wxl: I don't get it
<tsimonq2> wxl: OH
<wxl> tsimonq2: include lennyyak as a pic (not a link to a pic) in twitter
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> wxl: awesome idea!
<wxl> tsimonq2: basically the implication is if you don't behave yourself i'm going to have to punish you :)
<wxl> ARGH I"M OUT OF CHOCOLATE AND COFEE
<wxl>  /ragequit
<tsimonq2> wxl: I get it :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/786708641026084865
<wxl> nice
<tsimonq2> wxl: duuuuude lubuntu.me needs https
<wxl> yes dear
<wxl> meanwhile
<tsimonq2> wxl: yes dear?
<wxl> going through the TODO
<tsimonq2> I don't think we should do the TODO
<tsimonq2> meanwhile I created a TODO for us to do
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> some of it is useful
<tsimonq2> OMG I HATE FACEBOOK
<tsimonq2> it automatically tags my location when I post things :((((((((
<tsimonq2> wxl: please PM me Twitter password
<wxl> omg i got a great idea!!!!!
<wxl> no
<wxl> it's a dumb idea
<wxl> :(
<wxl> or is it
<wxl> wait
<wxl> yes
<wxl> good idea
<tsimonq2> wxl: say it already!
<wxl> we can use an <<Include(CurrentLubuntu)>>
<wxl> and change that to something like [[blahblah|release notes]]
<tsimonq2> wxl: wow all of the links I'm posting have thumbnails of Lenny Yak XDDDDDDDDDDDD
<tsimonq2> I'd like to see an example tho
<tsimonq2> wxl: LENNY YAK! https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/57de9b/lubuntu_1610_released/
<wxl> i'll do that when i'm done with all this crap ugh
<wxl> tsimonq2: facebook page?
<wxl> tsimonq2: facebook group?
<wxl> tsimonq2: facebook offtopic page? ugh do we still have that?
<wxl> tsimonq2: lubuntuqa?
<wxl> tsimonq2: google+ page and community?
<tsimonq2> wxl: yup
<tsimonq2> wxl: yup
<tsimonq2> wxl: yup
<wxl> pinterest?
<tsimonq2> wxl: yup
<tsimonq2> wait no on the first, no access
<tsimonq2> OOOOOH I almost forgot mailing list
<wxl> so you did the community but not the page?
<tsimonq2> whatchu talkin bout?
<wxl> tsimonq2: google+ page and community?
<wxl> also lxde mailing list
<tsimonq2> wxl: just community, do I have access to page?
<wxl> i dunno
<wxl> see if you do
<tsimonq2> wxl: what's the email address for the lxde list?
<wxl> lubuntu-desktop@lists.launchpad.net too
<tsimonq2> oh?
<tsimonq2> lxde-list@lists.sourceforge.net - I see we have that
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> yep
<wxl> use both of those
<wxl> just cc them
<tsimonq2> WOW that's a lot of people: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop/+mailing-list-subscribers
<wxl> i know
<wxl> oh nevermind the g+ page
<wxl> seems to be commented out
<wxl> redwolf needs to do pinterest
<wxl> unless you have the thing
<wxl> i don't think i do
<wxl> i wouldn't want it
<tsimonq2> me neither
<tsimonq2> what do you even do on there anyways?
<wxl> i don't know
<wxl> dumb stuff
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> wxl: how's this look for email? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23320713/
<wxl> do it
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> wxl: nice one re: testing page
#lubuntu-devel 2016-10-14
<wxl> tsimonq2: new screenshot would be good here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#Get_Lubuntu
<tsimonq2> Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:
<tsimonq2> lubuntu-desktop@lists.launchpad.net
<tsimonq2> Technical details of permanent failure:
<tsimonq2> Google tried to deliver your message, but it was rejected by the server for the recipient domain lists.launchpad.net by polevik.canonical.com. [91.189.95.64].
<tsimonq2> The error that the other server returned was:
<tsimonq2> 550 unknown user
<tsimonq2> ok wxl
<wxl> weird
<wxl> whatever
<wxl> i don't care about that list very much
<wxl> that's a mario-ism
<tsimonq2> yeah
<lynorian> This brings up another question do we need an LTS to LTS update page
 * tsimonq2 gives wxl high-fives
<tsimonq2> wxl: ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL LUBUNTU RELEASE! WOOOOOOOO
<wxl> ugh
<tsimonq2> wxl: ugh?
<wxl> i put the include in the aforementioned link
<wxl> but it's annoying
<wxl> i'm just going to get rid of that
<wxl> it's redundant anyways
<wxl> but might be good for links
<tsimonq2> wxl: No celebrate? 🎉🎉🎉
<wxl> not yet
<wxl> more work to do
<tsimonq2> wxl: awwwwwwwwww
<tsimonq2> wxl: you know what I'd like to see?
<tsimonq2> wxl: gilir's MOTU meeting
<lynorian> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu/LTS ok got some links done for x86 for 16.04 but need to find a way to get them labeled and I need to do powerpc
<wxl> omg this minimalinstall page sucks
<lynorian> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu/LTS Is this good for seperating 16.04 and 14.04 ?
<wxl> this page SUCKS
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<tsimonq2> wxl: Phillism
<wxl> it's a good page
<wxl> but it's hard to find all the info
<tsimonq2> yeah
<wxl> that's why there are direct links
<wxl> and direct info
<wxl> lynorian: looks good. i think you need 16.04 ppc
<lynorian> yes I do
<wxl> redwolf: you have work to do here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers/PrePostReleaseTODO
<wxl> lynorian: i had an idea of using <<Include(Lubuntu/CurrentDesktop32Download)>> and having THAT page include the graphic and all that stuff since they are used on more than one page
<wxl> lynorian: but i gotta go. so i'll save that for another day i guess
<tsimonq2> wxl: bai bai sweet dreams <3
<tsimonq2> lynorian: want your name on here? http://lubuntu.me/the-lubuntu-team/
<tsimonq2> lynorian: I can put your name on there. ;)
<lynorian> tsimonq2, yes
<tsimonq2> lynorian: what details do you want on there? (can you give me links?)
<tsimonq2> I also need your preferred hackergitchi ;)
<tsimonq2> *hackergotchi
<lynorian> hmm I am not sure I have one
<tsimonq2> lynorian: find the best image that represents you :)
<tsimonq2> lynorian: please make it greater than or equal to 192x192
<tsimonq2> lynorian: well, for now I can just find a placeholder. What details do you want on there?
<lynorian> tsimonq2, can you ask me another time ?
<tsimonq2> lynorian: sure, get back to me when you have a minute :)
<tsimonq2> redwolf: you broke download links
<tsimonq2> redwolf: we don't release PowerPC for 16.10, remember?
<tsimonq2> redwolf: I don't have the time to fix it atm. Fix it ASAP.
<tsimonq2> wxl, redwolf, lynorian: please read the email I just sent out to you guys when you have a minute.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Packageset: Added directfb to lubuntu in yakkety
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Packageset: Added libgsf to lubuntu in yakkety
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Packageset: Added nemo to lubuntu in yakkety
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Packageset: Added libdca to lubuntu in yakkety
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Packageset: Added makedev to lubuntu in yakkety
<wxl> tsimonq2: i thought we were going to do this at UOS?
<lynorian> grr I feel like an idiot I should have reported an upgrade bug before rebooting but I fixed more of the getlubuntu/LTS wiki page
<lynorian> It seems installing gnome-software with lubuntu-software-center is the problem
<lynorian> might need to upgrade another one of my 16.04 installs
<tsimonq2> wxl: I thought we discussed that we can have this meeting
<wxl> tsimonq2: now i remember. k
<tsimonq2> wxl: so respond to Doodle please? ;)
<wxl> eventually yes
<tsimonq2> wxl: the sooner the better man
<wxl> oh jeez
#lubuntu-devel 2016-10-15
<lynorian> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Workarounds wow this has lots of old information
<tsimonq2> lynorian: you gonna fix it? ;)
<lynorian> Well yeah I was looking to fix some of it like the whole section on a workaround for using a ppa last updated for precise or quantal does not seem really a good idea
<tsimonq2> I see
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> lynorian: you got details for the Lubuntu team page yet?
<lynorian> and we do not ship chromium anymore
<lynorian> on supported
<tsimonq2> Correct.
<lynorian> irc lynorian
<lynorian> email walterorlin@gmail.com
<krytarik> wxl_, tsimonq2: Please notice the query regarding the GetLubuntu wiki page in #lubuntu earlier - s/xenial/yakkety/ on the links.
<tsimonq2> krytarik: will do, thanks
#lubuntu-devel 2016-10-16
<lynorian> Do we have a wiki page with alternate installer for LTS versions or what list should I mail to if this is important
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Huh?
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Alternate installer for LTS versions?
<tsimonq2> lynorian: I don't know what you are saying.
<lynorian> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO Yes this only lists 16.10 now
<lynorian> and I recently worked on /getlubuntu/LTS which does not have alternates on it and links to there
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Ah, I see. I don't think we have LTS somewhere else, could you please just update that page?
<lynorian> Of course it will only be up to .1
<tsimonq2> Yeah
#lubuntu-devel 2017-10-09
<lubot> <Hyuuga_Neji> Why  Lubuntu next dont use the Lubuntu logo on the start button ? Igual say that's the Ubuntu logo not Lubuntu
<lubot> <Hyuuga_Neji> Sorry...  The gramatical corrector play me a bad joke (again)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Lubuntu Next is using the wrong theme. For now. You'll have to select it manually. You'll see the Lubuntu LXQt in further releases by default.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-default-settings [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.46.1]
<lubot> <Luiz Cláudio> It's very easy to change the Start Button Logo.
<lubot> Right-click and select: menu settings, then look for the icon in the folder where the auquivo is...
#lubuntu-devel 2017-10-10
<lubot> <Hyuuga_Neji> Good to know...
#lubuntu-devel 2017-10-12
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Would you like to help test the upcoming Lubuntu 17.10 release? Join us on Monday, October 16 at 15:00 UTC for a testing party! More details are available here: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-17-10-community-iso-testing/458
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | The Lubuntu 17.10 release is fast approaching, help test, and maybe join our testing party! More details here: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-17-10-community-iso-testing/458 | [M
<tsimonq2> V[M
<tsimonq2> U[M
<tsimonq2> grr
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | The Lubuntu 17.10 release is fast approaching, help test, and maybe join our testing party! More details here: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-17-10-community-iso-testing/458 | http://lubuntu.me | Support: #lubuntu (NOT here) | Offtopic chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is bridged to Telegram (https://t.me/lubuntudevel) and Matrix (#lubuntu:disroot.org
<tsimonq2> Gosh darnit
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | The Lubuntu 17.10 release is fast approaching, help test, and maybe join our testing party here: https://is.gd/nGflAG | http://lubuntu.me | Support: #lubuntu (NOT here) | Offtopic chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is bridged to Telegram (https://t.me/lubuntudevel) and Matrix (#lubuntu:disroot.org) | This channel is LOGGED: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> Better ;)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-10-14
<lubot> dualcore was removed by: dualcore
<lubot> Judista02112014 was removed by: Judista02112014
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_973.mp4
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_974.mp4
#lubuntu-devel 2017-10-15
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_979.mp4
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] (20171015) has been added
#lubuntu-devel 2018-10-08
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGef5906e863b9: Another seed update.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGef5906e863b9
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-meta (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.13 => 1.14] (lubuntu)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVEf9111441df25: DSC file for 1:0.12.5-3] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVEf9111441df25
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE6347b95612ae: Import patches-unapplied version 1:0.12.5-3 to debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE6347b95612ae
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE0b77d5102cf6: Debian specific channels are added.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE0b77d5102cf6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE7136f85b3c65: Work around missing icon theme fallback in KF5.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE7136f85b3c65
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVEabab77f45992: Import patches-applied version 1:0.12.5-3 to applied/debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVEabab77f45992
<lyorian> oh dear I think I may have just found a way to crash calamares but I will check if it is reproduceable
<wxl> well we can still get bug fixes in
<lyorian> I know
<lyorian> ugh not reproducible
<wxl> well that's not entirely all bad
<lyorian> yeah it doesn't always crash
<lyorian> and seems to be working well upon relaunching calamares
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1561734490b7: Write a lot of installation in a monolithic commit for the second half of this…] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1561734490b7
<lyorian> phew that was a big lot of work needed to get done
<wxl> lyorian: don't forget erase disk (or replace a partition) won't show up if that disk has any mounted partitions, including swaps, which are automatically mounted in our (ubuntu) live systems. one can use `swapoff` to resolve that
<lyorian> wxl yeah that was an oversight 
<wxl> thx :)
<wxl> also encryption should be available soon. it's basically just checking a checkbox and entering in a password
<wxl> fix is uploaded, but stuck in the queue. release team seems to have gone on vacation for the weekend
<wxl> er
<wxl> no i'm lying
<wxl> tomorrow's daily
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL819727fab170: add swapoff to get automatic partitioning to appear] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL819727fab170
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl Say I needed a screenshot of the contributors page, what page would that be?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/UK0zJFmK/file_4184.png
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @TheWendyPower [<reply to image>], That looks so nice!
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @Wolfenprey [That looks so nice!], Thank you!
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-meta [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.14]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE48f61c31fd25: DSC file for 1.14] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE48f61c31fd25
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE3be38647d34b: Import patches-unapplied version 1.14 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE3be38647d34b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE83f64fe01437: Import patches-applied version 1.14 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE83f64fe01437
<Wafficus> what's going on guys? Any updates from Sunday's release? I've been busy last weekend
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVE50d08ac9856b: DSC file for 0.13.0-0ubuntu2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVE50d08ac9856b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVEef3541bfc892: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu2 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVEef3541bfc892
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVE7fb5cb31377a: Provide a more complete configuration file.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVE7fb5cb31377a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVE702cb6d57332: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu2 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSARCHIVE702cb6d57332
<wxl> dang @TheWendyPower that looks nice. re: Contributors page you mean a place for people to go to figure out how to contribute or a list of contributors?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T98: Proofread the Lubuntu Manual] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T98
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T99: Support cycle for 18.10] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T100: 100 TASKS!] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T100
<lubot> <tsimonq2> WE DID IT wxl!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 100 tasks!
<wxl> omg
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl Thanks! I got the contributors page worked out now. @tsimonq2 told me to use Phab.
 * acheronuk hands tsimonq2 another power of 10
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> i wish we lived in a hexideimal world
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I totes just put out a tweet
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This is super cool
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyway wxl when you changed the default screen on Phab you screwed up ACLs. ;)
<wxl> all i did was change the name of some of the menus
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can't fix it because my default dashboard is different.
<wxl> oh babylon was base 60
<wxl> so what's mssed up where?
<wxl> and the aztecs and mayas were base 20
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> so what's mssed up where?], Go to phab.lubuntu.me when you're not logged in.
<wxl> 404 wth
<wxl> i don't understand how that's possible
<wxl> the menu doesn't have acls
<lubot> <kc2bez> I got that when I was logged in yesterday.
<wxl> you got the 404 when logged in?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yesterday, yes. I haven't tried yet today. Standby.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: looks like the history suggests the last change i made opened the ACLs rather than not https://phab.lubuntu.me/config/history/ 
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah. Same today. I can see I am logged in but still 404.
<wxl> THAT sounds to me like a totally different problem
<wxl> can you get to any page?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes. If i append the URL.
<wxl> just not home.. hmmm
<lubot> <kc2bez> Correct. For example /w gets me to the wiki
<wxl> figured it out
<wxl> and it's SO DUMB
<wxl> it's not an ACL at all.
<Wafficus> I registered my email but haven't got email from Phab yet :/
<wxl> did you check your spam?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> it's not an ACL at all.], What was it?
<wxl> the "built-in homepage" has to be the first option. and enabled.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hah
<lubot> <kc2bez> Back in action @wxl
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sweet
<Wafficus> did my contribution end up in the Sunday release?
<Wafficus> yeah it was in spam, damn
<wxl> Wafficus: did you finish your try/except business yet? because we were waiting on that to uplad..
<Wafficus> I made an email rule too
<Wafficus> wxl: Not yet, I haven't had time on the weekend. I can work on it tonight though, not a problem
<Wafficus> wxl: Did you check my latest Pastebin a few days ago?
<Wafficus> wxl: My latest take is on my GitHub, lemme go get the link
<wxl> that's a bug fix, really, so we should still be able to get it in.... @tsimonq2 what's the deadline for those again?
<wxl> i haven't checked it. i was swamped at the end of the week and tagged @tsimonq2 to help you out
<Wafficus> wxl: https://github.com/SBanya/lubuntuBugs/blob/master/bug1794844/main.py
<Wafficus> wxl: Cool, gotcha.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> that's a bug fix, really, so we should still be able to get it in.... @tsi …], Whenever Adam wakes up and decides to freeze.
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: Yeah, lemme know if you're free 7:30 PM EST onward tonight
<wxl> of course you keep coming and going *AHEM* so it's hard to have good asyncronous communication*AHEM*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thursday is what's on the calendar but he's done it earlier.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: ack so any day now?//
<lubot> <tsimonq2> When he freezes though, critical bugfixes only.
<Wafficus> wxl: Yeah, I'm free Monday through Thursday though wxl
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Like, Calamares being broken.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That bad.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not "oh my icon is misplaced"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> From there we talk to the SRU team about 0 day SRUs
<wxl> ok well i don't knkow if this is critical
<wxl> high, maybe, but it only seems to affect a subset of people
<wxl> Wafficus: i'm just saying you should get telegram or matrix or a bouncer set up so you're always connected here so you can see all the messages sent your way
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So you either hurry the heck up or we wait.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We can always SRU too, but it has to follow those rules.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Plus it won't be on the live images.
<Wafficus> wxl: Wanna help me to setup a telegram or matrix or bouncer via freeshells.org? I tried asking around on different channels for help for that, but no one has any idea of how to do it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Install the Telegram app on your phone and computer.
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: Well, I'm waiting for your take on my try except clause
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just needs a phone number.
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: I would, but this is my work comp
<Wafficus> I wouldn't have a comp on this kind of thing all day tbh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK, just your phone?
<Wafficus> I do this when I have free time at home
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: Sure, I'll check it out
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: But did you look at my current take though? is that the kind of try except clause you want?
<Wafficus> wxl: Is that the "Telegram X app on Google app store you're talking about?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: libfm-qt FTBFS on armhf and i386.. help?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [<Wafficus> tsimonq2: But did you look at my current take though? is that the kin …], I haven't yet. Been super swamped. I missed a week of school and I'm still catching up.
<wxl> Wafficus: go to telegram.lubuntu.me/develeopment and it should sk you
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: libfm-qt FTBFS on armhf and i386.. help?], Ack, looking
<wxl> argh development
<wxl> @tsimonq2: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/392237320/buildlog_ubuntu-cosmic-armhf.libfm-qt_0.13.1-5ubuntu5_BUILDING.txt.gz
<wxl> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/392235750/buildlog_ubuntu-cosmic-i386.libfm-qt_0.13.1-5ubuntu5_BUILDING.txt.gz
<lubot> <tsimonq2> BAD SYMBOLS
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Aaaaaargh
<wxl> that's your fault neener neener :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Freaking... Grrr
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll fix it later.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bahh
<wxl> @Wafficus: https://telegram.org/dl/android
<Wafficus> wxl: Ah gotcha, so it IS that Telegram app.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: T99
<Wafficus> wxl: So when I download it, just add "lubuntu-devel" to the channel list right?
<wxl> wxl: i'm working on it but wanted you to see this
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> @Wafficus: like i said, just go to telegram.lubuntu.me/development on your phone's browser and it will open it right up
<wxl> @Wafficus: to be fair, i use matrix and not telegram on my phone. @tsimonq2 is the telegram expert so ask him
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No wxl you have it spot on.
<wxl> well also letting him know so he doesn't ask me for help with it later XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T99: Support cycle for 18.10] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99#1972
<Wafficus> I got Telegram but have no idea how to go into this channel from it though
<lubot> Samuel Banya was added by: Samuel Banya
<wxl> @Wafficus: like i said, just go to telegram.lubuntu.me/development on your phone's browser and it will open it right up
<lubot> <Samuel Banya> I'm in
<wxl> there you go
<wxl> now change your username to Wafficus
<lubot> <Wafficus> Let's see
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#1973
<lubot> <Wafficus> Cool can I make it so it can only send me notifications whenever I'm only mentioned ?
<wxl> i think so. i know matrix can. @tsimonq2 ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes. Mute the notification for the channel. You will still get at notification.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T99: Support cycle for 18.10] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99#1974
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yup
<lubot> <Wafficus> Cool
<lubot> <Wafficus> I wonder if anything directed to me can just be sent as an sms too. Now that'd be cooo
<lubot> <Wafficus> Cool
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [I wonder if anything directed to me can just be sent as an sms too. Now that'd b …], I don't think so.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus maybe set a profile pic too? :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think negative on the SMS thing. I get push notifications anyway.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Yeah gotcha. Tsi, check out that github link I posted earlier though and lemme know if that's sufficient.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sure.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Thanks. I would have tagged your Simon username but I didn't want to de-anon you or didn't know what you preferred.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't care :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Call me Simon, @tsimonq2, whatevs
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#1975
<wxl> hey whatevs
<lubot> <Wafficus> Cool thanks for confirming. Usually with IRC I prefer anon usernames but since I'm part of this team I'm fine with either too.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T99: Support cycle for 18.10] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99#1976
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T101: Evaluate the window manager situation] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T101
<wxl> we're punting T32 right @tsimonq2 ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> we're punting T32 right @tsimonq2 ?], Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [Cool thanks for confirming. Usually with IRC I prefer anon usernames but since I …], Right, thanks :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#1992
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#1993
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#1994
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#1995
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T101: Evaluate the window manager situation] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T101#1996
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Did anyone use wine? In my case it has not been able to create the menu entries.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T99: Support cycle for 18.10] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99#1997
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#2000
<wxl> i would ask the wine folks honestly. i'd expect wine to work as well in lubuntu as anything else
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T99: Support cycle for 18.10] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99#2001
<wxl> @tsimonq2: how does one add a language on weblate?
<wxl> nevermind
<wxl> @tsimonq2: can i get an admin account on our weblate, please?
<wxl> why don't we have all languages exposed?
<wxl> it's supposed to come with like 150
<wxl> compare https://weblate.lxqt.org/languages/ https://translate.lubuntu.me/languages/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T102: Draft release notes for 18.10] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T102
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: can i get an admin account on our weblate, please?], Sure, I'll do as soon as I can.
<lubot> <acheronuk> @acheronuk [need to test if this is backportable to 5.13.5 🤔 https://cgit.kde.org/discover. …], works, so in the queue :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> it's supposed to come with like 150], Weblate doesn't come with it, we have to add it. Weblate just has support for them.
<wxl> https://docs.weblate.org/en/latest/faq.html#where-do-language-definitions-come-from-and-how-can-i-add-my-own
<wxl> of course maybe that's what you mean
<wxl> so gimme an account
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: You need to create an account first.
<wxl> k 1s
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> of course maybe that's what you mean], No it isn't.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I have to go through and document it but it's a real PITA to be frank.
<wxl> hm
<wxl> ok we have a request (actually it's been on the list for a long time) so i'd like to figure it out
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<wxl> point me at a doc and i can probably muscle through it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's the thing, it has to be done by hand.
<wxl> does cala support multicore processing? https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu-tweaks/+bug/1795252
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1795252 in Lubuntu-Tweaks "Installation is very slow on multicore atom" [Undecided, New]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Locales are because we don't remove all the locales that aren't needed. Cala is a red herring.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T102: Draft release notes for 18.10] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T102#2012
<wxl> so the locales take a long time because we're not doing something? huh?
<wxl> double negatives jeez
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We don't remove the extra packages.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So it installs like ten locales.
<wxl> oh
<wxl> ok
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T102: Draft release notes for 18.10] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T102#2013
<wxl> so can we get apt to conditionally use multicore processing?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Where's your darn Weblate account? :)
<wxl> getting there
<wxl> i think i'm up to 10 things t once
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's localegen dude.
<wxl> OK FINE CAN IT DO MULTICORE PROCESSING DARNIT
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I DON'T KNOW I'M GOOGLING
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just create the darn Weblate account XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [I DON'T KNOW I'M GOOGLING], duckduckgoing?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [duckduckgoing?], That
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ooh looks like Gentoo fixed it
<wxl> done
<wxl> gentoo fixed what?
<wxl> also +1 @HMollerCl
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> done], Full permissions given.
<wxl> thx
<wxl> doc?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> gentoo fixed what?], Apparently we have to patch glibc to fix it >_<
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Looking into it now
<wxl> to fix localegen multiprocessing? jeez
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Doc can come later, it's going to have to because I'm stuck with this darn Chromebook at school :)
<wxl> link me to that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> to fix localegen multiprocessing? jeez], Yeah
<wxl> yeah all good
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is the standard that alt+f2 opens the runner?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let me see if I need to patch it yet.
<wxl> Alt+R i believe
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm used to super_l+r but that's because of windows.
<wxl> that's what i usually set it to
<wxl> and i was surprised it just worked
<wxl> @tsimonq2: well i just want the link for the sake of throwing it into this bug and pointing the bug away from us XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> and i was surprised it just worked], in yesterday daily?
<wxl> i believe so yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> will check again
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh my god
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This glibc patch is scaring me
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/Ktp1hy6V/file_4185.mp4
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [<reply to image>], Me, right now.
<wxl> give us the link
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Gentoo apparently forked Debian's locale-gen. Gentoo bug 592300.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Our copy is at https://salsa.debian.org/glibc-team/glibc/blob/sid/debian/local/usr_sbin/locale-gen
<wxl> @tsimonq2: what's the difference between "accepted" and "done" when it comes to the upload queue?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Their copy is at https://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo/src/patchsets/glibc/extra/locale/locale-gen?diff_format=h&view=markup
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: what's the difference between "accepted" and "done" when it com …], No technical difference.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You can treat both the same.
<wxl> but they're not.... ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm not sure of the full details, right now I'm just trying to wrap my head around this freaking glibc patch. :)
<wxl> don't look further into this locale-gen thing. i'm going to repoint the bug report at locale-gen, drop the link there and let someone else deal with it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Adam is the glibc master so maybe ask him.
<wxl> just nevermind glibc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T99: Support cycle for 18.10] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99#2014
<wxl> when we remove the right packages it won't even be a thing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T99: Support cycle for 18.10] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99#2015
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T99: Support cycle for 18.10] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99#2016
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T99: Support cycle for 18.10] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99#2017
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T99: Support cycle for 18.10] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99#2018
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T99: Support cycle for 18.10] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99#2019
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> i believe so yes], Yes is working super_l + r
<wxl> yay
<wxl> @acheronuk: did you not upload some new discover fixes?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: You might want to note in the packaging tutorial that in the development release, !(NEW) queue is Release Team and in stable releases it's the SRU Team, but NEW is Archive Admins.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Technically NEW in stable releases also is the SRU Team, but there's overlap in the teams.
<wxl> jfdi i gotta go to work :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ENOCOMPUTER
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm eating my lunch :)
<wxl> jfdi anyways
<wxl> :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bah
<acheronuk> wxl: I did
<acheronuk> now on ubuntu6 for discover, adding more and more patches. sigh....
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk [<acheronuk> now on ubuntu6 for discover, adding more and more patches. sigh....], At least it's not as bad as debian-installer
<tsimonq2> !info debian-installer cosmic
<ubot93> debian-installer (source: debian-installer): Debian Installer documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 20101020ubuntu553 (cosmic), package size 658.2 kB, installed size 1289 kB
 * tsimonq2 shudders
<tsimonq2> ubuntu553!
<lubot> <acheronuk> hahaha
<wxl> acheronuk: where are they? it looks like discover hasn't changed since january and i dont' see antyhing in the queue
<wxl> err
<wxl> wait
<wxl> wrong source package OOPS XD
<acheronuk> wxl: patches https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/discover/tree/debian/patches?h=kubuntu_cosmic_archive
<wxl> acheronuk: oh, well, right. i was looking in the normal places.
<wxl> @acheronuk: that's the source package plasma-discover in the archives, right?
<acheronuk> wxl: yes
<wxl> great thanks! now i see the upload
<wxl> always helps to look in the right place XD
<acheronuk> still building I think
<wxl> says published
<wxl> oh
<wxl> not 6 that just hit proposed
<acheronuk> yup
<wxl> has sum mismatch grabbing updates for the images so respinning
<wxl> not sure why i didn't get a notification
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: So that discussion with Adam turned into "pitch to the TB tomorrow why anything more than a seven month support cycle is a waste of time."
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll do it; I have stats
<wxl> i saw
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So wxl, since Adam apparently has Turkey Day today (Canadians are weird 😆) it'll at least be until tomorrow.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @tsimonq2 [So wxl, since Adam apparently has Turkey Day today (Canadians are weird 😆) it'l …], 🎉
<lubot> <acheronuk> iso failed again. Kubuntus did earlier as well :/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Just added a whole lot of knowledge to the Packaging Tutorial.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Season to taste.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Simon Quigley: did you check out my Github post? I ask cause I've been checking in on the channel via phone like you guys wanted all day between stuff at work
<lubot> <kc2bez> @Wafficus  if you do an @tsimonq2 it will tag him.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Thanks Dan @kc2bez
<lubot> <Wafficus> @tsimonq2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [Simon Quigley: did you check out my Github post? I ask cause I've been checking …], I haven't, sorry
<lubot> <Wafficus> @tsimonq2 gotcha no worries. I'll be home near like 7:30 pm edt so lemme know.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [@tsimonq2 gotcha no worries. I'll be home near like 7:30 pm edt so lemme know.], Alright.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm going to take a nap, I'm just wiped.
<wxl> @Wafficus here's the original link with the good error handling https://stackoverflow.com/questions/8763451/how-to-handle-urllibs-timeout-in-python-3/52375450#52375450
<wxl> you should have an HTTPError and a URLError, with a specific handling in the latter of the timeout. also i'd make the timeout kind of uncomfortably long. maybe 90s.
<wxl> OMG I FIGURED OUT WHY THE AUTOMIRROR FAILS
<wxl> IT"S CUZ @TSIMONQ2 IS STUPID
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Uh oh
<wxl> let's remember the fail happened on someone from fance
<wxl> france that is
<wxl> https://mirrorlist.lubuntu.me/list.json
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I never claimed my code was sane :)
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/common/modules/automirror/main.py$92
<wxl> Just Run It™ yourself, booboo head
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, if the county isn't there it should fail.....
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It should fall back to nothing.....
<wxl> right, so it just dies
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But why?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's stupid
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What's wrong with my Python?
<wxl> also you don't have replaced URLs in all the sources
<wxl> jeez the more i look
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes, I never claimed my code was sane.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It works!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyway, go fix it.
<lubot> <Wafficus> @tsimonq2 so is this issue fixed or no?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [@tsimonq2 so is this issue fixed or no?], Ask wxl.
<lubot> <Wafficus> @wxl so is this issue fixed then?
<wxl> also shouldn't the handling of hasInternet = false be such that it just quits?
<wxl> no it's not fixed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> also shouldn't the handling of hasInternet = false be such that it just qu …], No, it should fall back to archive.ubuntu.com
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS83fbe22b2f3d: Updated the slideshow.] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS83fbe22b2f3d
<lubot> <tsimonq2> HUZZAH.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because it's a large update (huge diff) could somebody spot check it? I'll be happy to upload then.
<wxl> what's the logic with that?
<wxl> (hasInternet)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The default sources.list that comes on the ISO is incomplete.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Literally won't work.
<wxl> but if there's no internet, it should just quit
<wxl> changing it to a url isn't going to make it work
<wxl> apt update will fail
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It should spit out the complete sources.list we have as a template falling back to archive.ubuntu.com.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just because they don't have network on install doesn't mean they won't ever have network.
<wxl> ic
<wxl> where the hell is rootMountPoint defined?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cala defines it
<wxl> sigh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Dude chill :)
<wxl> i can't `import libcalamares` in live
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Calamares runs the file and already has stuff imported
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Plus, globalstorage only works during the install.
<wxl> i just need to figure out its value
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You'll have to do it in a hacky way
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Debugging this sucks :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T102: Draft release notes for 18.10] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T102#2020
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T102: Draft release notes for 18.10] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T102#2021
<wxl> ohh rootMountPoint is probably the chroot location
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T102: Draft release notes for 18.10] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T102#2022
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T102: Draft release notes for 18.10] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T102#2023
<Wafficus> tsimonq2:
<Wafficus> wxl: 
<Wafficus> alright I'm at home
<Wafficus> so proceed with setting the default URL to archive.ubuntu.com right?
<wxl> actually i think my idea was wrong
<Wafficus> wxl: https://github.com/SBanya/lubuntuBugs/blob/master/bug1794844/main.py
<Wafficus> wxl: This is with the 75 second timeout as requested
<wxl> so go back to what i was doing above
<wxl> basically, we need to make sure that all the urlopen calls handle all URL and HTTPErrors
<wxl> go back to what you were doing above, i mean
<Wafficus> ah gotcha
<Wafficus> i'll look at that StackOverflow ex you posted earlier
<Wafficus> wxl: Still with the getcountry() function though right?
<Wafficus> wxl: I get the feeling that this might also impact the getmirror() function too imo
<Wafficus> *reading that stack over flow section though
<Wafficus> wxl: Updated code, lemme know what you think:
<Wafficus> wxl: https://github.com/SBanya/lubuntuBugs/blob/master/bug1794844/main.py
<Wafficus> wxl: I included the ideas from that try except example, but am wondering if return none is okay for the default value since this is the function that decides the country. Probably choose mirror's default should be changed to "archive.ubuntu.com" as suggested by tsimonq2 
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: *updated code for getcountry() above including try except example
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T102: Draft release notes for 18.10] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T102#2024
<wxl> Wafficus: follow the example more closely. HTTPError and URLError should be handled separately. note that socket.timeout is a URLError
<wxl> also the getmirror() function needs the same exact handling
<wxl> Wafficus: also nevermind the default mirror thing. the way the code works, it takes care of that. didn't see it before. return the same exact thing as the original
<Wafficus> ok
<wxl> sigh
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> 😞 What is the matter @wxl?
<wxl> we don't have freaking images yet
#lubuntu-devel 2018-10-09
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> My ends isn't working?
<wxl> we don't have *today*'s
<wxl> oh
<wxl> also images = isos
<wxl> "disk images"
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I see!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> why is that?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (that there are no dailies)
<wxl> some weird hash sum mismatch thing
<wxl> we are rebuilding now and we'll see if it works
<wxl> basically there are two phases: (1) create the live filesystem (i.e. the squashfs) and (2) build the iso images with them
<wxl> we're having a fail in the 2nd step
<wxl> right now as we're talking the livefs just finished
<wxl> this is mentioned on the testing wiki btw
<wxl> here's the livefs info https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/cosmic/lubuntu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I only see "successfully built" on it
<wxl> right
<wxl> so that's what i was saying.. the problem isn't with the first step
<wxl> the build logs are here https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/lubuntu/cosmic/
<wxl> if you look at daily-live-20181008.log or .1.log you'll see the hash sum mismatch
<wxl> near the end
<wxl> the .2 is the one that's building
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and it failed in 32 and 64 bit?
<lubot> <kc2bez> There is a 404 for usbcreator.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Not sure if that makes a difference or not.
<Wafficus> back from dinner
<Wafficus> wxl: https://github.com/SBanya/lubuntuBugs/blob/master/bug1794844/main.py
<Wafficus> wxl: Here's my latest revision with two separate except clauses
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Make sure logging is imported.
<wxl> follow the example more closely
<wxl> execpt HTTPError:
<wxl>     blah
<wxl> except URLError
<Wafficus> ok will pay attention to that, sorry about that
<wxl>     if isinstance(error.reason, socket.timeout):
<wxl>         blah
<wxl>    else
<wxl>         blah
<wxl> else
<wxl>     do the stuff (i.e. the return)
<wxl> err wait
<wxl> no
<Wafficus> I kinda did follow the example though
<wxl> you should always return localedate["country"]
<Wafficus> especially the top voted response
<Wafficus> okay will change that return
<wxl> so line 26 should be in the place of line 39
<wxl> and "timeout" is not right
<wxl> socket.timeout is a URLError. it should be handled as part of the URLError except
<wxl> so for each URLError, test for socket.timeout and deal with it, otherwise it should be some other URL Error
<wxl> HTTPError and URLError are not the same thing
<Wafficus> ah separate try and except clauses
<Wafficus> ok
<Wafficus> I'd be lying if I didn't know where to start lol
<wxl> think of an HTTPError as an error that could be, for example, related to a remote server being misconfigured
<wxl> think of URLError as a fundamental error in the protocol, like a device failure
<Wafficus> right, when you say it makes sense theoretically
<wxl> just copy and paste the whole thing as you see it but change the try XD
<wxl> and don't forget you need to import the errors
<wxl> @tsimonq2: who's the weirdo we have to test this out? https://phab.lubuntu.me/T82
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Resolved] Fix edge case resulting in the install desktop file not being removed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T82
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: who's the weirdo we have to test this out? https://phab.lubuntu …], Uuuuuuh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I dunno XD
<wxl> who reported the error?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/X43vdqYW/file_4187.mp4
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I just remember someone did.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Was it climby?
<wxl> you are useless sometimes XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [Was it climby?], Climby was 32 bit EFI
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Separate issue.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok. Wasn't sure if this was him too.
<wxl> https://big.assets.huffingtonpost.com/714.gif
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Now wxl go test that slideshow
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we have images!!!!
<wxl> i'm testing about a billion other things
<Wafficus> wxl: You're gonna laugh but I took your revisions to heart just to prove we're on the same track. I did a second function below called getcountry2(), and just wanted to know if that's the direction you want with it:
<Wafficus> wxl: https://github.com/SBanya/lubuntuBugs/blob/master/bug1794844/main.py
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (the first ones to have from oct9)
<wxl> hahah yep
<Wafficus> wxl: Obviously the second one will be renamed to the actual getcountry(), but is that what you want?
<wxl> line 49 is a mistake
<wxl> remove that
<Wafficus> ok removing now
<wxl> 55 should be some other blah (like 35)
<wxl> 51 should be 33
<wxl> 47 should be 29
<wxl> 53 should be unique
<wxl> 53 can be "some other error happened"
<wxl> or "non-timeout protocol error" or something
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I'm downloading it to test as well. My internet is running super slow tonight, so it may be a few hours... 😏
<wxl> everyone go test encryption like crazy but i can verify it works fine for bios/dos
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Calamares should support encryption, other file systems, etc.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#2026
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Woot, closing old tasks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 🌟 wxl
<Wafficus> wxl: https://github.com/SBanya/lubuntuBugs/blob/master/bug1794844/main.py
<Wafficus> wxl: updated it with your suggestions
<wxl> go fix those symbols @tsimonq2 
<wxl> that's your priority tonight
<wxl> Wafficus: it's not 100% right syntactically (you need more colons, e.g.) and you didn't fill out 54 but otherwise looks good
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] Climby (Michael Garrison) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#2029
<wxl> not sure if this is to be expected but an html file in pcmanfm-qt opens by default in featherpad and firefox is not a listed option
<wxl> i'm not against it
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#2030
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I'd want to open the file in both (editing and testing), but I would just search for Firefox. I don't see it as a must fix now, but for ease-of-use it should probably on the list.
<wxl> Super key works!
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Way to go @wxl!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T82: Fix edge case resulting in the install desktop file not being removed] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T82#2033
<wxl> it was a team effort on that one from what i remember XD
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I'd say that you have a very large hand in that fix!
<wxl> maybe a trump hand
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> LOL
<lubot> <kc2bez> A super hand maybe?
<lubot> <kc2bez> For the super key.
<Wafficus> wxl: https://github.com/SBanya/lubuntuBugs/blob/master/bug1794844/main.py
<Wafficus> wxl: how about this
<Wafficus> got my voting card in the main ;) cya at the polls everyone in a month ^_^
<Wafficus> *mail
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> maybe a trump hand], Trump's hands are average sized, so that's accurate.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] Climby (Michael Garrison) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#2037
<wxl[m]> Uhhhhhh not in relative terms
<Wafficus> wxl: Anyway, lemme know what you think, I'll check in tomorrow morning before work. Gonna go relax cause it was a long day at work today. Now that I have that Telegram app, I can definitely stay more in touch
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> Uhhhhhh not in relative terms], Another fake news lie :)
<wxl[m]> @Wafficus that last one should be a success not blah
<Wafficus> wxl[m]: cool, will change that
<Wafficus> right now
<wxl[m]> Ok because pictures are fake
<Wafficus> well, on a similar note
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Dude, his hands are normal sized. :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wafficus: Check Telegram
<Wafficus> ever notice how the CNN broadcast deliberately enhances the orange in the broadcast?
<Wafficus> :/
<Wafficus> of his face rather
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> CNN does a lot to bash Trump...
<Wafficus> kinda bs, its like making Obama's face look more white or something. They would have never done that during his presidency
<Wafficus> just saying.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But, this isn't a politics channel :)
<Wafficus> yeah for sure
<lubot> <tsimonq2> PM me on Telegram and let's have a political discussion
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: hell yeah :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> I'm feeling LUKy @wxl
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 😆
<Wafficus> wxl[m]: current change: https://github.com/SBanya/lubuntuBugs/blob/master/bug1794844/main.py
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> Super key works!], awesome!!! I'm cretaing my bootable flash drive. This strange pc doesn't have virtualization option in the bios, apparently ecause of that I can't run 64bit virtual OS.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Arc-darker default gtk theme worked!!! Thanks to the cpp manual
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Super_l+r doesn't seems to work
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Super_r+r yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And logout confirmation also works
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#2038
<wxl[m]> We can change the shortcuts any way we want now. We just patch upstream
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Sweet!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] Climby (Michael Garrison) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#2039
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#2040
<wxl> @Wafficus looks reasonable to me
<wxl> @TheWendyPower https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/lubuntu/branding/lubuntu/Office.png should be LibREOffice
<wxl> @TheWendyPower should https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/lubuntu/branding/lubuntu/FindUs.png be a screenshot of the homepage?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl [<wxl> @TheWendyPower https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/br …], That is not how it reads on their own logo as it boots.
<wxl> no i mean the text
<wxl> below "lubuntu," above "productivity suite"
<wxl> also questions about https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/lubuntu/branding/lubuntu/show.qml
<wxl> line 18-19: are the spaces essential syntax?
<wxl> why are some images smooth and some not?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl [<wxl> @TheWendyPower should https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ub …], It is about to change. So I talked to @tsimonq2 about it, and decided not to show the homepage. I can change that.
<wxl> and why not use qml to add the text? seems like it would mke it a lot easier for non-artsy fartsy folks to change basic strings if need be
<wxl> is there a reason to not make the id something sensible and specific to the particular slide, e.g. office instead of image7?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> They are all smooth as the PNG. The installer compresses the images somehow. I and not using the QML to add the text, because when we did that if the window was expanded the text would go off the image. My download is almost done, and I can check to see what the images look like (none testing from dropping files).
<wxl> i wonder if relative positioning isn't an option
<wxl> FindUs.png does not appear to be smooth
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> When you look at the PNG or in the slideshow?
<wxl> i'm looking at the qml file
<wxl> every image has "smooth: true" except that one
<wxl> it looks like there's all sorts of layout options exposed by qtquick so you could do all sorts of things
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Opps! I can add that. I tried to make the images scale. Making them larger than the base size, and adding the fill mode. The images still wouldn't scale, and they were jagged.
<wxl> i mean this will do the trick but i think we should probably try to go back to letting qt manage the elements at some point. we just don't have to figure that out now
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I agree I want QT to manage the elements. I also want the images to scale to the window size. These are things I will continue to work on.
<wxl> yeah let's not worry about it now
<wxl> so libreoffice and we're good i think :)
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Here is the thing, if it really doesn't look good during the slideshow, we shouldn't use it. Do you think it looks bad?
<wxl>  no not at all
<wxl> i just think libreoffice is misspelled XD
<wxl> @tsimonq2:  you ever ghoing to fix those symbols? :)
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Dang, you were pointing out spelling, not capitalization. :-P  I will fix that and add smoothing. Let me get kids fed (super late too), and I'll get that done.
<wxl[m]> Right. Thanks and good job! I think I'm going to go lay down
<lyorian> HmollerCI there are some 64 bit CPUs that don't have virtualization cpu options enabled for example core 2 duo t6500 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS030028768bad: Fixed spelling on Office.png and added smooth: true qml to first slide.] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS030028768bad
<lyorian> tsimonq2: the reasons the screenshots were a bit behind is there were some artwork things like windows as default theme I don't want to look in manual and I have other things I needed to write for the manual
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7d6f15c7a582: Change spec.rst and spec.pdf for last minute seed changes in programs.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7d6f15c7a582
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL76bf62ade228: Fix indentation of systemtools toctree.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL76bf62ade228
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T67: Repository for manual for LXQt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T67#2042
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] Climby (Michael Garrison) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#2043
<lubot> <acheronuk> trojita is in
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Huzzah
<lubot> <Wafficus> Caught up on msgs
<lubot> <Wafficus> wxl: if that's good do you want me to do the commit tonight? Also are you free later just in case I'm too stupid to follow the contribution guide to the T again later tonight?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower I changed in the Lubunu Arc theme this color: ... window.inactive.button.unpressed.image.color: #7F8388 ... now the inactive window buttons matches the title colors. Before that, when I wanted to close inactive windows, was a little confusing. What do you think?  ... The other thing we could do to match the real arc t
<lubot> heme is to put the close button in a circle.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower and we could add color to the close button with a line like this: ... window.active.button.close.unpressed.image.color: #f95f57
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl I haven't had and issue with the buttons on the inactive window, but I'll take a look! I'm moving a bit slow this morning...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> this is the color that firefox use window.active.button.close.unpressed.image.color: #cc575d
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl the lighter inactive window buttons look really good! I'm going to play with the close button color a bit more.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> here is the firefox arc theme https://github.com/horst3180/arc-firefox-theme/tree/master/arc-firefox-theme/chrome/browser/custom_images/dark/window-controls
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and you can see the gtk3 theme in /usr/share/themes/Arc-Darker/gtk-3.0/assets
<wxl> @Wafficus yeah i should be around. you should ping both @tsimonq2 and i to ensure someone gets back to you. if you still have the original repo that you uploaded before in the same state as it was, you just need to make changes and arc diff. otherwise, grab the repo, arc patch D# where # is th enumber of your revision and then make changes and arc diff. make sure you test this in a live system first
<wxl> @tsimonq2: can you please get the symbols for libfm-qt fixed?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: can you please get the symbols for libfm-qt fixed?], Dude, patience
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i'm concerned about the freeze. that package is the first step to fixing our actual problem.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: i'm concerned about the freeze. that package is the first step …], We can get a symbols fix past the freeze.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you didn't hear me. that is only the first step.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: you didn't hear me. that is only the first step.], Why can't you use the test build to test the second step and layer it on top in -proposed?
<wxl> ok fair enough
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Perhaps it should be documented somewhere that once a source is accepted from NEW, the binaries also need processing from NEW.
<wxl> whtcha mean?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sources build binaries, and they're handled separately.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Check Cosmic NEW right now.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The Trojita binaries haven't been approved.
<wxl> oic
<lubot> <Wafficus> wxl: yeah thankfully I uploaded that last folder directory to my Github so it should be easy. I'll ping you or Simon later for sure
<wxl> so @tsimonq2 i need to keep bugging archive admins to review the binaries? or what's the deal?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> so @tsimonq2 i need to keep bugging archive admins to review the binaries? …], Yup. Keep bugging.
<wxl> is that what the "pending publication" step is?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wat?
<wxl> if you !upkg trojita and open the proposed bit, it says the binaries are all pending publication
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But it also says all the builds are in NEW. Technically it's factual, because you can't publish the binaries in -proposed until it's greenlighted via the queue.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> By the way, I have a feeling that @acheronuk has the LP publisher down to a science now. Maybe ask him if you have any questions about it being weird. :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> For example, it's super fun when texlive or libreoffice has to publish... ^_^
<wxl> f*** texlive
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's one source package.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ALL of those binaries and all of the code.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's freaking massive.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And it takes the publisher a while...
<wxl> it's pretty dumb, that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think at one point it would hold up all publishing for several hours.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> HOURS.
<wxl> ok we've got the go from vorlon
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Huzzah.
<wxl> still waiting on publishing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There's also going to be a minimum of 30 minutes for Britney to realize the binaries are published and decide whether it can migrate or not.
<wxl> XD
<lubot> <acheronuk> a bit weird to have to approve the source, then approve the binaries, but yes it does go like that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Often times they do it at the same time, but in this case vorlon didn't.
<wxl> well i grabbed the deb in live for libfm-qt and everything blows up. i'll try in an installed system when i get to work but that's a bad sign
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I find it's much cleaner to log out, install the deb via tty2, and log back in.
<wxl> well i installed it and restarted sddm so more or less the same
<wxl> maybe there were additional changes necessary to pcmanfm???
<tsimonq2> Maybe it just needs to be rebuilt.
<wxl> OH i bet
<wxl> is there a way to trigger that or would it be better to update the control for pcmanfm-qt to require this particular version or greater of libfm-qt?
<tsimonq2> Do that in a PPA and append ~ppa1.
<wxl> for pcmanfm-qt?
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> Make sure -proposed is enabled for the PPA though.
<wxl> right
<lubot> marneu was added by: marneu
<lubot> <marneu> so seeing as trojita is set to be added to Lubuntu 18.10, i decided to try it out again (via wxl's testy-testy, in a VM), but i encountered the same bug i saw when i tried compiling it myself: plain text mails get displayed with one character per line. i have no idea what's the issue, this time the entire setup is as default as can get
<lubot>  (Lubuntu 18.10, Breeze theme etc). Has anyone else seen this issue? FWIW, when I tried Trojita in Manjaro, I did not have this issue. ... https://i.imgur.com/KoSVEqv.png ... Didn't find any reference to something like this in Trojita's issue tracker. ... If someone pointed me to the right place, I'd file a proper bug report.
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: 
<Wafficus> wxl: l
<Wafficus> hey guys Im free to do the commit from my phone actually
<Wafficus> with Termux
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: 
<tsimonq2> OK.
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: Heres my current main.py
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: https
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: https://gitub.com/SBanya/lubuntuBugs/blob/master/bug1794844/main.py
 * wxl teaches Wafficus how to copy and paste XD
<wxl> Wafficus: did you test this?
<wxl> @marneu this is with display?
<Wafficus> wxl: not yet unfortunately, dont have my Linux laptop at work
<wxl> Wafficus: i'd make sure it works first
<Wafficus> wxl: so if it works as a function alone, is that good enough?
<Wafficus> wxl: cause it does in that case
<lubot> <marneu> @wxl [<wxl> @marneu this is with display?], Could you clarify the question?
<wxl> Wafficus: put it in place in the live system and run the installer. if it doesn't break, that's good
<wxl> @marneu display of a message or composition of a message
<Wafficus> wxl: So place this on an actual ISO flashed drive?
<wxl> @Wafficus: no, boot to the live system and put it in place there
<wxl> @Wafficus: like overwrite the main.py on the live filesystem
<lubot> <marneu> Ah. Yes, that's a message I received. In this case it's only plaintext, but when I receive a html message, the plaintext tab is also weirdly narrow like 40 characters per line).
<Wafficus> wxl: Ah I see. So place the newest cosmic iso on a drive, boot it to the live system, and replace it right?
<Wafficus> wxl: like would I have to do the install all over again. Theres something Im not understanding about this
<wxl> can you provide a screenshot of that @marneu? also if you can tell me the version you're using in manjaro (better yet the earliest version you can remember this working in)
<wxl> Wafficus: boot the live system. take your main.py and change the main.py on that system accordingly. run the installer. if the installer succeeds, you are fine. but yes, install again.
<Wafficus> but wouldnt that override all my stuff on my laptop?
<wxl> you're not using virtual machines?
<Wafficus> I only ask cause I have some rc files, and guides I might need to backup
<Wafficus> I did for my 4 gig laptop but it died last week
<Wafficus> I only have my 2 gig ram laptop running Lubuntu
<Wafficus> left
<Wafficus> I took a screenshot of what you said though, makes sense
<wxl> you should be able to starve the vm to 512mb and it will still run
<wxl> i think
<wxl> what's the lower limit for ram on the installler, @tsimonq2 ?
<Wafficus> gotcha, Ill try that for sure
<Wafficus> Lubuntu within Lubuntu haha
<Wafficus> nuts
<tsimonq2> wxl: There's no hard limit but I think the recommendation is a gig
<wxl> ah it'll prolly work
<wxl> or maybe i'll just do it for you
<wxl> unless you get it donei n the next hour
<wxl> or unless someone else wants to do it
<wxl> anyone want to help wafficus test something????
<lubot> <Wafficus> wxl: lunch hour is up sorry :/ I'll be able to try when I get home
<wxl> anyone with a vm
<wxl> please, it's super easy
<tsimonq2> Yes dear?
<wxl> go overwrite the automirror main.py with wafficus' and run an install
<wxl> if it does not fail, we at least have a sanity check done
<tsimonq2> o
<tsimonq2> *ok
<wxl> thx
<tsimonq2> Meanwhile I think we have this 32-bit EFI thing almost worked out.
<tsimonq2> OH
<tsimonq2> And yeah, I'll also test Cala
<wxl> i just need climby to test that last one
<tsimonq2> Right.
<wxl> which cala? encryption? already did (for dos/bios/64)
<wxl> i think the problem with what i gave climby was using the `commmand:` format without specifying a `timeout:`
<tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower One big argument for text in the slideshows is translations work better. Maybe for next cycle could you try and play with the text to get it to work?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I thought he said it worked.
<wxl> but i also redid it so it matches the spacing of the default
<wxl> oh he did?
<tsimonq2> And bah, yes, testing the slideshow.
<wxl> oh heh having looked at email yet :)
<tsimonq2> Uhm, yeah, check the task. XD
<tsimonq2> Secureboot with those devices would be fun too, if we can manage it.
<wxl> let's try to find a really good qml intro tutorial for wendy
<wxl> and anyone else that's going to want to help
<tsimonq2> Wendy's been figuring it out just fine I think :)
<wxl> well indeed.. and she had the previous work to deal with.. but none of them dealt with layouts so there's giong to be some new new stuff
<wxl> @marneu one other thing that would be nice is if you could lead me to the place in the manjaro world where i can see their packaging, especially the patches they have applied to the upstream source
<lubot> <marneu> (Photo, 932x939) https://i.imgur.com/FPSj8s8.jpg The amount of characters displayed differs a lot in different emails, too. On some it's perfectly fine, but on most it's way to narrow.
<wxl> @marneu same result in full screen?
<lubot> <marneu> (Photo, 932x939) https://i.imgur.com/Cug1p7K.jpg and the html display of that same email
<lubot> <marneu> yep, no change at all
<lubot> <marneu> i'll see if i can find that manjaro iso.
<wxl> O_O https://repology.org/metapackage/trojita/versions good god which version do you have install @marneu
<wxl> i don't even see a link to trojita for any of the manjaros
<lubot> <kc2bez> I wonder if it is in the aur.
<wxl> i don't know anything about manjaro but i guess that might make sense
<lubot> <kc2bez> It is arch based so you can install aur stuff.
<lubot> <marneu> phew, it's giving me a hard time. i don't really know much about arch, so i have to rely on what trojita itself tells me, which isn't much ("version 0.7", so helpful). the iso name is manjaro-lxqt-17.1.12.2-stable-minimal-x86_64.iso, retrieved on 2018-08-25. i'll see if i can figure out how to have arch display a package version.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Pamac or octopi would be the graphical package manager.
<tsimonq2> I like the slideshow @TheWendyPower, just waiting to see if @Wafficus' stuff works now. :)
<lubot> <marneu> Had to install Pamac first. This is it (same build date as my local copy): https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/x86_64/trojita/
<lubot> <marneu> trojita 0.7-2, built on 2018-09-06
<lubot> <marneu> And the bug is definitely not present there, I checked again just now.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Can you tell which repository it is pulling that from. Never used pamac personally but in octopi it tells you either the community, aur, or stable I think.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @marneu [Ah. Yes, that's a message I received. In this case it's only plaintext, but when …], same thing happened to me, I assume is trojitas problem and not @wxl
<lubot> <marneu> Repository: community ... Could this be related to locale? My system language is set to en_US, but keymap (and the language used in the emails) is de
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @marneu [Repository: community ... Could this be related to locale? My system language is se …], Mine is sp
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Or es I believe
<tsimonq2> wxl: @Wafficus' changes LGTM.
<lubot> <Wafficus> wxl: what's LGTM?
<tsimonq2> Looks Good To Me.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Ah gotcha
<lubot> <Wafficus> Thanks
<tsimonq2> Thank *you* :)
<lubot> <Wafficus> Big help to literally wxls decision thinking. Taught me that it's better to keep except statements separate and have the final one be the positive intended result
<tsimonq2> :D
<wxl> does it work for en_US/en
<tsimonq2> Yes.
<wxl> trojita does?
<wxl> plaintext?
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> no
<tsimonq2> Different thing.
<wxl> yeah see above sorry :)
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> Unclear wxl is unclear.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I am not in front of my install right now, when I tested it I may have only checked html mails.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Testing a symbols update in a PPA now, wish me luck.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 1121x661) https://i.imgur.com/b6rucMr.jpg welcome screen for me in trojita
<wxl> @tsimonq2: if you want to help test, grab trojita, set it up and look at plaintext https://i.imgur.com/FPSj8s8.jpg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Is it normal that also welcome screen doen't use all the wide?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Already doing.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yup, I can reproduce it.
<wxl> can you get me a screenshot?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x686) https://i.imgur.com/fQAv5tG.jpg
<wxl> guess who gets a gold star? @marneu does !!! 🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟
<tsimonq2> Round two of fun symbols fixing.
<lubot> <marneu> noice.
<wxl> thanks to the hint on majaro i was able to find the fix
<lubot> <marneu> extra noice!
<wxl> it's actually mentioned in the AUR comments https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/trojita-git
<wxl> https://github.com/annulen/webkit/issues/511#issuecomment-338685652
<ubot93> Issue 511 in annulen/webkit "Incorrect page width for plain text messages in Trojita" [Closed]
<wxl> two very small patches to webkit fixes the problem
<tsimonq2> I'll take care of that now then.
<wxl> oh thanks :)
<tsimonq2> I already have upload access to the package in Debian and Ubuntu and it should go in both places, sooo
<wxl> nice
<wxl> i don't know if everyone noticed but https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96 is open again.. @HMollerCl and @TheWendyPower i think you've messed with it the most so check that out
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> i don't know if everyone noticed but https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96 is open a …], ok, will look how to put the breeze icons as default.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl any hint of how to DDGit? "libreoffice default packging theme"???
<wxl> i think i did libreoffice theming or something of the sort
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that give me info on how to change the theme, but not how to put it as default for a distribution.
<wxl> well how do you change it?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: do you have trojita added to our seeds yet?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm doing that now.
<wxl> thx
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> well how do you change it?], tools->options->libreOffice->view and there in Icon Style select "Breeze"
<wxl> ok so i'll teach you a fun trick
<wxl> open a terminal
<wxl> `touch` some file. let's just `touch ~/foo`
<wxl> then make the change
<wxl> and then go back to the terminal and do `find ~ -type f -newer ~/foo`
<wxl> that's like saying "look through my home for any files that have a modification date newer than ~/foo"
<wxl> i would assume something in ~/.config changes so you might want to start there
<tsimonq2> WOAH.
<tsimonq2> That's cool.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Put that in #debian-til.
<wxl> my generally linux-disabled coworker (he does mostly database stuff) taught me that one
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> i would assume something in ~/.config changes so you might want to start t …], yes but /home/hmoller/.config/libreoffice/4/user/registrymodifications.xcu
<wxl> you put it there. i didn't learn it today XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the "4" doesn't seems canonical
<wxl> oh no.
<wxl> looks like they have a dev channel with a nice web interface https://irc.documentfoundation.org/?settings=#libreoffice-dev
<wxl> it doesn't seem there's any package that has a file like that :(
<lubot> <HMollerCl> they do make different versions, I don't know how https://colibreoffice.wordpress.com/2018/05/30/check-the-defaults/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/core/commit/?id=803a3539975059d2fde5b0eab3e0850ba155368a
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe in that clear manual in cpp we can get something
<wxl> that seems crazy
<wxl> do you think you could check at their dev channel? maybe they can offer some advice
<lubot> <HMollerCl> need to be registered with freenode. Do you know if they have an irc channel?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe is time to come back to irc. Last time I used was in late 90s with mIRC.
<wxl> you should :)
<wxl> registration will still be a necessity tho
<wxl> but that's easy on freenode
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I asked the question will see what they response
<wxl> thx
<lubot> <Wafficus> @HMollerCl easiest Linux way to use IRC is to use Weechat in terminal imo. Their starter guide on their site is pretty helpful too to setup your acct and password plus you can auto sign into channels too. I recommend it since I usually just use weechat on my laptop or android phone via termux. Though freenode in Google Chrome as it's
<lubot>  own tab is good too. Same idea.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Wafficus [@HMollerCl easiest Linux way to use IRC is to use Weechat in terminal imo. Their …], thanks! will look at it
<lubot> <Wafficus> @HMollerCl you're welcome Lubuntu fam :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> thx], not much happening in #libreoffice-dev. They ask me how many single-char-prefixed ubuntus are and then they came up to ubuntu christian edition ubuntuce.com
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and now I know what Poe Law is.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *Poe's law
<lubot> <Wafficus> One thing I wish open office could do right are pivot tables and ribbons
<lubot> <Wafficus> The ribbon. I wish they made it look identical to ms office.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Wafficus [One thing I wish open office could do right are pivot tables and ribbons], Libreoffice has iproved a lot pivot tables
<lubot> <HMollerCl> not sure what ribbons are (I'm used to use it in spanish)
<lubot> <Wafficus> Ah gotcha. I tried using it earlier this year for actual work using pivot tables for work and it just didn't work
<lubot> <Wafficus> Ribbon as in the UI
<lubot> <Wafficus> Maybe it's copyright concerns though
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you mean the icon layout?
<lubot> <Wafficus> Yeah like in the actual program
<lubot> <Wafficus> They call that the ribbon in Microsoft office
<lubot> <Wafficus> Like button layout, GUI etc
<lubot> <Wafficus> It just always has felt all over the place and just old tbh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yeah I get it.
<lubot> <Wafficus> But I should complain on their irc than here ha
<lubot> <HMollerCl> still in #libreoffice-dev they came with ubuntu satanic and justin bieber linux.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and from the manual in cpp I got: ... IconThemeSelector::GetIconThemeForDesktopEnvironment(const OUString& desktopEnvironment) ... { ...     OUString r; ...     if ( desktopEnvironment.equalsIgnoreAsciiCase("kde4") || ...          desktopEnvironment.equalsIgnoreAsciiCase("kde5") || ...          desktopEnvironment.equalsIgnoreAsciiCa
<lubot> se("macosx") ) { ...         r = "breeze"; ...     } ...     else if ( desktopEnvironment.equalsIgnoreAsciiCase("gnome") ) { ...         r = "elementary"; ...     } ...     else { ...         r = FALLBACK_ICON_THEME_ID; //effective also on Windows ...     } ...     return r; ... }
<lubot> <HMollerCl> do I need to "bump" my question in libreoffice-dev? Giving that there are new people entering
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [and from the manual in cpp I got: ... IconThemeSelector::GetIconThemeForDesktopEnvir …], This right here is the answer.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Find the code in LibreOffice, patch it for LXQt.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, I will try to do it by myself.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> not sure how to get the right libreoffice source
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [not sure how to get the right libreoffice source], `pull-lp-source libreoffice`
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll talk to oSoMoN tomorrow.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [I'll talk to oSoMoN tomorrow.], But please still do it :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Should be the usual process for patching a file.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm on it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is `pull-lp-source libreoffice` or  ... git `pull-lp-source libreoffice` or ... git clone `-lp-source libreoffice`
<wxl> `pull-lp-source`
<wxl> that's part of the "Not on Phab" exception that is yet to be written
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and that should replace the uscan part?
<wxl> basically yes
<wxl> i can't remember if it untars or not
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, will see whenit ends downloading
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I havent initialized git. How shoudl I know where should it be uploaded when the patch is made?
<wxl> i'm guessing this is what you want https://code.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+git/libreoffice-debian-pkg
<wxl> i.e. also unwritten stuff: how to do a merge request on launchpad
<lubot> <HMollerCl> should I start again cloning that? or with pull lp-source is ok?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, I'm confused.
<wxl> pull-lp-source is only for the source
<wxl> you'd want to start with cloning the above most likely
<wxl> here's the members of that team which also may be able to help https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+members#active
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, so instead of cloning phab I clone that,
<wxl> so osomon is one of them.. doko too
<wxl> right
<wxl> (both of those being on irc should you want to ask them, that might be good)
<wxl> doko's on #kubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-devel
<wxl> e.g.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> dpkg-source: fallo: tar -xf - --no-same-permissions --no-same-owner --anchored --no-wildcards-match-slash --exclude */.pc --exclude .pc subprocess returned exit status 2 ... pull-lp-source: Error: Source unpack failed.
<wxl> did you pull-lp-source libreoffice ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yup
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's the final message I got
<wxl> huh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I got a lot "thre is no space left" or similar
<wxl> that probably means your hard drive is full? XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> A df - h will tell you.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 95%
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 500M fre
<lubot> <HMollerCl> e
<wxl> that's Probably Bad™
<lubot> <kc2bez> Might want to delete something.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> will have to increase virtual drive
<wxl> rm: cannot remove ‘something’: No such file or directory
<lubot> <kc2bez> LoL
<lubot> <kc2bez> Got me there.
<wxl> XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jajaa
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @tsimonq2 I can see how having the text in the QML code would help with translation. Though it has been submitted for the 18.10 release, I'm not done working on it, as in it is I project I will keep tweaking and working on developing. There were things I thought should have worked that didn't, and I'm not sure why yet. Here is o
<lubot> ne thing I do need help with, when it comes to learning QML. How do I get the SDDM and Calamares modules into Qt Creator?  ... @wxl If you have some tutorial in mind, I would love to go over them! This is not my last QML projcet. The more I can learn the better!
<wxl> @TheWendyPower I don't know of anything. To be frank, you know more QML than I do by far XD
<wxl> i'll ask the cala folks
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl Thanks!
<wxl> @TheWendyPower you should hook up with @Wafficus since he was working on a bit of a QML project himself. you could help each other out
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> 👍👍👍
<lubot> <Wafficus> wxl: well you deployed me for automirror. Once I commit my changes, do you want me to move back to learning qt to help with Calamarres?
<wxl> yes pls @Wafficus
<lubot> <Wafficus> You got it
<wxl> @Wafficus a good starting point may be helping @TheWendyPower figure out proper layout of the slideshow
<wxl> there's no extra programming logic involved (as with the whole radio button thing) so should be fairly simple, relatively speaking
<lubot> <Wafficus> wxl: This is pretty handy with the Telegram app cause weechat usually bugs out if not enough mobile signal is sent through
<lyorian> I am currently working on the hard part of the manual of how to upgrade from previous release 
<wxl> that's the idea :)
<wxl> go lyorian go lyorian 
<lyorian> grr I tried screenshot but did not quite got them working I don't think
<lubot> <Wafficus> wxl: gotcha I'll reach out to Wendy tomorrow onward then regarding that then for sure
<wxl> yay the cala 32bit efi thing is as good as fixed
<wxl> i just need to do the work when i get home
<wxl> unless someone else wants smoething to do? :)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-meta (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.14 => 1.15] (lubuntu)
<Wafficus> hey guys im back
<Wafficus> wxl: 
<Wafficus> wxl: you ready to help me make that commit?
<wxl> @Wafficus: go for it
<Wafficus> ok
<Wafficus> so my file is setup
<Wafficus> aka WORKDIR is good
<wxl> so do you have the thing set up as when you did this last time?
<Wafficus> wxl: not sure, I just git cloned it from my GitHub
<Wafficus> I'm assuming just do the Long story short thing
<Wafficus> im in WORKDIR
<Wafficus> and it says I don't have the access rights again
<Wafficus> git clone ssh://git@phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/PACKAGE.git
<Wafficus> ^ for that step
<Wafficus> I have the WORKDIR setup like last time where it contains calamares-settings-ubuntu
#lubuntu-devel 2018-10-10
<Wafficus> like I moved the copy of my main.py to where it should be in the actual automirror section
<Wafficus> all I want to do is just upload the entire directory into the correct phab section
<Wafficus> wxl: Hey sorry to ping you again, just I might have some personal things to deal with tonight, and want to make sure I get the commit in
<Wafficus> wxl: I only ask cause I think Simon has that interview on behalf of Lubuntu.
<Wafficus> If anyone could help me with the commit, I'd appreciate it cause the guide isn't too beginner friendly (honest opinion, though I'm trying my best)
<wxl> @Wafficus: what's the number of your revision number?
<Wafficus> I don't even know :/
<wxl> go look on phab
<Wafficus> I'm still stuck on that step
<wxl> sorry i'm at work
<Wafficus> wxl: 
<Wafficus> wxl: gotcha
<Wafficus> wxl: alright well I guess I'll try tomorrow midday or night then. 
<Wafficus> wxl: Its D24
<Wafficus> wxl: For the new one
<wxl> nope
<wxl> D23
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D23
<Wafficus> yeah you're right sorry
<wxl> so basically make a workdir, git clone, cd to the repo, then `arc patch D23`, then apply your changes, git add, `arc diff`
<Wafficus> I literally have a working directory named WORKDIR
<Wafficus> this contains calamares-settings-ubuntu
<Wafficus> so cd to calamares-settings-ubuntu
<wxl> yes but you have to `arc patch D23` before making changes
<wxl> you can `git stash`
<wxl> then do that
<wxl> then ummmm `git pop`? i don't remember the command
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl @tsimonq2 I have the git clone and thlibreoffice_6.1.2.orig.tar.xz (plus others)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> my question is where shoul I untar the source?
<wxl> here's how to deal with stashes https://git-scm.com/book/en/v1/Git-Tools-Stashing
<wxl> @HMollerCl it should end up laid out in the same folder containing the debian folder
<Wafficus> wxl: yeah I forgot, this is a different comp, I'll do the arc specific commands at the bottom first
<Wafficus> wxl: I did the the previous commit on the dead laptop
<wxl> if the tarball is in the parent folder, @HMollerCl, the packaging command for untaring should work
<wxl> @Wafficus: just do exactly what i said
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl it should end up laid out in the same folder containing the deb …], the git doesn't have a debian folder, it has a debian-l10n
<wxl> link me to that again?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://code.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+git/libreoffice-debian-pkg/+ref/ubuntu-cosmic-6.1
<wxl> ah
<wxl> that repo IS the debian folder.. which is weird
<wxl> i
<lubot> <tsimonq2> j
<wxl> i'd do something like workdir (containing tar) > debian (renamed clone folder)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so in workdir I now  have libreoffice (the clone that I shoudl rename to debian) and libreoffice-6.1.2. Is ok?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> git status is origin/ubuntu-cosmic-6.1 shousl I change to ubuntu/cosmic ?
<Wafficus> wxl: What would be the phabricator.uri for D23?
<Wafficus> wxl: even worse, is I forgot there was these confusing steps regarding the arc installation too
<Wafficus> nevermind, I kinda of get it, I made a directory in bin called "arcAndPhab", and pointed the bash.bashrc file to it via that PATH command
<Wafficus> the section: arc install-certificate section didn't authenticate for me.
<Wafficus> inside the calamares-settings-ubuntu directory, I have the .arcconfig file with the uri pointing to the D23 patch: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D23
<Wafficus> wxl: Ah well, I guess I'll check into tomorrow night. hopefully you or Simon can help me do this then cause I can't do this via Termux on my phone with all this arc stuff that's involved. I'll be available again fully tomorrow 7:30 PM EST onward
<lubot> <HMollerCl> git checkout ubuntu/cosmic ... error: pathspec 'ubuntu/cosmic' did not match any file(s) known to git.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> dch doesn't work here
<lubot> <HMollerCl> how should I contyinue?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [git checkout ubuntu/cosmic ... error: pathspec 'ubuntu/cosmic' did not match any fil …], What is there to check out?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Just checking I'm in the correct branch
<wxl[m]> @Wafficus: the first step is doing all the requirements. The uri shouldn't change from what it says
<wxl[m]> @HMollerCl stick with their branch scheme. If you rename libreoffice folder to debian and you are in workdir, dch should work
<wxl[m]> @ddevault hi! Welcome! Here to help or observe or what?
<ddevault> to idle
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: Dude, that's sircmpwn :)
<tsimonq2> I like the IRC nick 
<wxl[m]> Oh hah
<tsimonq2> uhhhhh where's lugito?
<tsimonq2> So lugito is being weird.
<tsimonq2> It can't send stuff here apparently.
<tsimonq2> lolWAT
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS8914c0f210ca: Add a changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS8914c0f210ca
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3b7201bf6681: Add screenshot of brightness and version.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3b7201bf6681
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALef83d58718db: Add missing version numbers for most of prefrences.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALef83d58718db
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4f252de34d47: finish upgrade to reboot and start of command to remove clutter.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4f252de34d47
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] Climby (Michael Garrison) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#2063
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING8c2c6c557de0: Update symbols from build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING8c2c6c557de0
<tsimonq2> THERE we go
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] Climby (Michael Garrison) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#2044
<tsimonq2> go lugito go lugito go lugito go
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] Climby (Michael Garrison) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#2046
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] Climby (Michael Garrison) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#2048
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS10e4174f7127: Grab logo.png back because it's still referenced.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS10e4174f7127
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc55838767a87: Add htop useage and a screenshot.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc55838767a87
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7588cd0e1bbe: Add version and screenshot of appearance.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7588cd0e1bbe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] Climby (Michael Garrison) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#2047
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2054
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] Climby (Michael Garrison) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#2059
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED84ba8de81e1c: Make Quassel a recommend.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED84ba8de81e1c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEEDf4b501ae2577: Add Trojita as our email client.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDf4b501ae2577
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING3902601982bd: Another seed update.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING3902601982bd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL871758b7c99a: add version of time and date.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL871758b7c99a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] Climby (Michael Garrison) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#2058
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] Climby (Michael Garrison) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#2061
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS27ac1c016127: Add -E to the Calamares desktop icon call so that our nice theming carries over…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS27ac1c016127
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] Climby (Michael Garrison) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#2062
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] Climby (Michael Garrison) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#2049
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7b637fff058b: Start chapter for upgrading to 18.10 from previous releases.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7b637fff058b
<tsimonq2> All the requests should be mostly flushed now.
<tsimonq2> So cool.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] Climby (Michael Garrison) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#2050
<tsimonq2> Something broke it, who knows what?
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> Anyway wxl[m], https://phab.lubuntu.me/T61
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Open] Our xscreensaver theme is too old: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T61
<tsimonq2> Take a look.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5691a53d8521: Add screenshot for qterminal.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5691a53d8521
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1049853621754572800
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEEDf355a9049594: Add grub-efi-ia32 to ship-live.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDf355a9049594
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^ and that takes care of no network 32-bit EFI on 64-bit system install.
<tsimonq2> s/install/installs/
<tsimonq2> Edge case within an edge case, fun.
<tsimonq2> guiverc: I just looked at the ISO QA tracker, HOLY COW you've been doing a lot of testing!
<tsimonq2> Thank you!
<tsimonq2> (Yes, in Wisconsin, cows are holy. Sue me. :P)
<guiverc> you're most welcome
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2903a8b72bab: More packages to the list to be purged.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2903a8b72bab
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you still need a diff on https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97 ?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T61: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T61#2067
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL49d16e4e35db: More list to things to purge after upgrading] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL49d16e4e35db
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#2070
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2074
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2075
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL93bdb8278fc8: rm screengrab which is no longer in the seed] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL93bdb8278fc8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf47019e917b9: Add upgrading to toctree in index.rst] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf47019e917b9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2076
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2077
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2078
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2079
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2080
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL92e74c553906: add some useage of appearance.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL92e74c553906
<lubot> <marneu> wxl: did you compile trojita with support for gpg? I'm kinda struggling to make it decrypt my emails.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2082
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T61: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T61#2084
<lubot> <Wafficus> Checking in, can anyone help me later tonight around 7:30 pm EST to do that commit
<lubot> <Wafficus> ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That might be a possibility.
<lubot> <Wafficus> I only ask because you guys are waiting on me and I'm having a hard time following that guide. Even when this commit is done I'm gonna suggest changes to it since it's not beginner friendly tbh for a few reasons I'll go into later.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2085
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2087
<wxl> @marneu yeah gpg support is supposed to be there
<lubot> <marneu> @wxl [<wxl> @marneu yeah gpg support is supposed to be there], dammit. it works fine in thunderbird, so the keyring daemon or the key itself is probably not the issue.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2089
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i don't see you have the rebuilt pcmanfm-qt in a ppa eh? 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: i don't see you have the rebuilt pcmanfm-qt in a ppa eh?], Not yet
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you want to roll with that and i'll look into the potential for gpg issues with trojita?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: you want to roll with that and i'll look into the potential for …], Sure.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i guess calasettings 24 needs uploaded?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: i guess calasettings 24 needs uploaded?], Yeah.
<wxl> that's just an arc land eh?
<wxl> if so i still got the repo and can jfdi
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Land your change, but we also need @Wafficus' stuff in before I upload.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What was left with that? Just need to grab his changes?
<wxl> yeah pretty much it just needs to be done
<wxl> i could do that but it would be nice to show him how to do it right
<wxl> if we do that it's not going to happen until tonight
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can JFDI and we can show him later.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We're tight on time.
<wxl> i could probably do that too
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Go ahead.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS9c6c1de9fe4a: Generalize installation of GRUB for EFI.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS9c6c1de9fe4a
<wxl> gotta find his thing again
<wxl> @tsimonq2: what about the webkit patches?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: what about the webkit patches?], WIP
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Make sure it's in the 18.10 blocker list so I can find it later.
<wxl> good thx
<wxl> it is
<wxl> what's the python limit? 79?
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-meta [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.15]
<wxl> there ya go @tsimonq2 https://phab.lubuntu.me/D23 (your work here is done @Wafficus; thanks)
<wxl> lubuntu-meta is sitting in proposed............. waiting on arm :(
<lubot> <Wafficus> wxl: cool thanks for including my revisions
<wxl> np @Wafficus. just makes it easier. in retrospect, you would have had some problems with the `arc patch` because of conflicts, so it's probably for the best
<wxl> admittedly they'd only be conflicts in debian/changelog so relatively easy to fix but still
<lubot> <Wafficus> wxl: to be honest I'd love to sit down with you to improve the guide itself. It's thorough but kind of intimidating when I just want everything on a single page, and would prefer the detailed section first and have the simplified portion after with both sections hyperlinked at the top for ease of use by both types
<lubot> <Wafficus> wxl: regardless I'm totally fine with you guys doing it for me cause my other old laptop didn't have that git setup anyway yet. Plus you did most of the organizational structure for that code anyway.
<lubot> <Wafficus> wxl: with that out of the way, install qt on my other laptop and keep going through that guide right?
<wxl> i think so
<lubot> <Wafficus> wxl: check line 22 looks like a double import statement
<lubot> <Wafficus> wxl: the more specific python3 library you want is just urllib.request
<wxl> feel free to fix it :)
<lubot> <Wafficus> wxl: I can't atm cause of work :/
<lubot> <Wafficus> wxl: could I just edit it in the phab gui without all the git push stuff ?
<lubot> <Wafficus> wxl: like on the phab page
<wxl> nevermind
<wxl> what should the line read? i just copied that frmo your code i thought
<wxl> AW HELL
<wxl> darn agaida! https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/trojita/browse/master/debian/rules$30
<wxl> @Wafficus https://github.com/SBanya/lubuntuBugs/blob/master/bug1794844/main.py#L4
<wxl> nice catch @marneu https://phab.lubuntu.me/D34
<wxl> ^^ trojita fix @tsimonq2 
<wxl> bot is ded btw :)
<wxl> hah! lubuntu-meta just went into release and new images are set to build in about 30 minutes so trojita should be in there.. but no encryption support until the above has landde
<lubot> <marneu> @wxl [<wxl> nice catch @marneu https://phab.lubuntu.me/D34], I'm always happy to break stuff :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1050068447000973312?s=19
<lubot> <Wafficus> wxl: my original code doesn't have two import statements lol
<wxl> uh, there's only one import statement
<wxl> i'm not sure what you're seeing
<lubot> <Wafficus> wxl: the phab release had two but maybe I was overintepreting the text and maybe the red text meant it was taken out
<wxl> that's what it means
<lubot> <Wafficus> wxl: my bad. You're absolutely right
<lubot> <Wafficus> wxl: hey wxl what's the release number coming up that I tested the trojita email client for?
<lubot> <Wafficus> Got it it's  Lubuntu 18.10
<lubot> <Wafficus> wxl: weird question but do you happen to remember the name of that beginner qt guide?
<wxl> no. i just googled it
<lubot> <Wafficus> wxl: gotcha
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No, wxl is wrong. He DuckDuckGo'ed it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> aw snap
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T98: Proofread the Lubuntu Manual] isuzufan (Jeff) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T98#2093
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 266x51) https://i.imgur.com/zCu9TmH.jpg what do you think of changing LubuntuArc like this (the red one is firefox title bar less, also chromium does similar)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> We've been working with @TheWendyPower on it
<wxl> looks good to me!
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> It looks good to me too.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> should we chnage now? Or we wait? The screenshots won't match.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I say we wait and put it in 19.04, as it is cutting things super close to the freeze.
<wxl> i think that would be wise, too
<lubot> <marneu> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/AKUlEnB.jpg 'Desktop crashed too many times. Its autorestart has been disabled until next login.' ... (I already logged out and back in) ... This is from the new iso from earlier today.
<wxl> @marneu oh yeah that's because of libfm-qt. @tsimonq2 is working on it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> i think that would be wise, too], good!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T98: Proofread the Lubuntu Manual] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T98#2094
<lubot> <Wafficus> My question regarding testing, is there a new iso every day that needs to be tested?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> the docs SHOULD say that
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL35b366be00f8: Add how to change wallpaper and icon size] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL35b366be00f8
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in the wallpaper, should we say that it handle multiple monitors as only one big?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL33eb9b0a5db7: add how to change width and duration of desktop prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL33eb9b0a5db7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE35d1e306ef3a: DSC file for 1.15] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE35d1e306ef3a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVEe66b56cc4a19: Import patches-unapplied version 1.15 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVEe66b56cc4a19
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE81660eb39fcf: Import patches-applied version 1.15 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE81660eb39fcf
<wxl> @lyorian: fun find for the docs on trojita: it DOES support multiple accounts, but via command line https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321374#c5
<ubot93> KDE bug 321374 in trojita "Multiple accounts" [Wishlist, Confirmed]
<lubot> <Wafficus> wxl: can I include my idea to have the right click on desktop button to include resolution and wallpaper settings? That's one feature i think Windows does right imo. Or should I file it as an "issue", "bug", or "feature request"?
<wxl> @Wafficus that would be something to file upstream, most likely with pcmanfm-qt
<wxl> https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/issues
<wxl> that's certainly a feature request/wishlist item and NOT a bug
<wxl> the design criteria is NOT "make it like windows"
<wxl> along those lines: i think the ribbon freaking sucks BAD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> along those lines: i think the ribbon freaking sucks BAD], msOffice ribon?
<wxl> yes, that atrocity
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jajaja, the good thing is that you can hide it.
<wxl> i usually hide it by NEVER USING WINDOWS XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL45becdf5a2a5: Add stub on how to launch plasma and add to toctree.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL45becdf5a2a5
<lubot> <Wafficus> wxl: I still want the option of a ribbon cause for office, it's good imo.
<wxl> i don't think it's good for anything
<wxl> ok i take that back
<wxl> it's good for one thing: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5g_gs6nnyo
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No, it's good for one other thing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> SIMCOASTER IS THE BEST GAME EVER PROVE ME WRONG
<wxl> uh
<wxl> GameSpot's 6.8/10 might be telling
<lubot> <tsimonq2> DUDE NO
<lubot> <tsimonq2> NO
<lubot> <tsimonq2> IT IS THE BEST GAME
<wxl> even in aggregate, 75%
<wxl> so clearly not
<lubot> <HMollerCl> CIV4
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and in real life, catan
<wxl> munchkin ftw
<lubot> <Wafficus> Still the non right click on a desktop to customize it is dumb. Why menu dive when a two clicks could get me there
<wxl> because by extension you can make that argument about EVERYTHING
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Wafficus [Still the non right click on a desktop to customize it is dumb. Why menu dive wh …], or you can learn the shortcurts
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> munchkin ftw], never heard of that, not good ranked in boardgamegeek.com
<wxl> i love that game
<lubot> <kc2bez> Or set a keybind
<lubot> <Wafficus> Maybe but still you gotta admit why not. There already is a right click option on the desktop. Why not just put the resolution and wallpaper right there
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Wafficus [Maybe but still you gotta admit why not. There already is a right click option o …], for resolution, you could create a script. I used to have a couple of them when I connected to different monitors.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> if you are interested I could sen them to you to try
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/s0lBVIKR/file_4197.xbm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> to use it replace the close.xbm in /usr/share/themes/Lubuntu Arc/openbox-3
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and if you want to change the color of close button, you should add this line in themerc  ... window.active.button.close.unpressed.image.color: #BA63D1
#lubuntu-devel 2018-10-11
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you done with your room yet? :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: you done with your room yet? :)], No actually
<wxl> siiiiiiiiiiiigh
<wxl> we got a bunch of stuff waiting on you before we can even test stuff :(
<wxl> images are broken until we get that libfm-qt business fixed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I know dude.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This room is a freaking labyrinth.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Plus I've had to run errands all day.
<wxl> k well ping me when there's something to work on :(
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh you're bored?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Go submit that LibreOffice stuff upstream.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Yeah but think of an average user coming from Windows or Mac. It'd be super nice. Or hear me out, a customizable right click menu for people who find it stupid that it's not there otherwise
<lubot> <Wafficus> Either it's you guys or openbox but I want that included. It's kino.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Morrowind is the best Elder Scrolls game. There, I said it.
<Wafficus> haha all my messages from the train, whoops
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So restate your points to give wxl something to do.
<wxl> bah it'll still probably need you to get it accepted and push it downstream
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because wxl is BORED.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
 * wxl is not THAT bored
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> bah it'll still probably need you to get it accepted and push it downstrea …], Exactly.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> HAHAHAHAHA
<lubot> <tsimonq2> C'mon XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Easy peasy
<wxl> libreoffice - fine
<wxl> stupid windows crap that's pointless - no
<Wafficus> come onnn
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What did I miss? :P
<Wafficus> you know it would be sick wxl
<Wafficus> wxl: You want people to migrate to Linux,cause it kicks ass
<wxl> sick like snotty noses and gross, yes
<Wafficus> GUI things help that a lot
<wxl> anyways bbl
<Wafficus> believe me I hate Windows 10's idea to basically copy Mac OS anyway
<Wafficus> but there's some things that are actually good too my dude
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm actually +1 on right-click on desktop to lead to a menu to change the wallpaper.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's the original intent anyway.
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: thank the Lord someone else thinks thats good
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: cherry on the top would also have a desktop resolution menu choice, but hey its a start
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I disagree with your particulars but the general concept is good.
<Wafficus> I don't mind scripts or menu dives, but think about an average user. You want to help someone with an old laptop give it new life and to want to use it, not scare them away immediately with scripts
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: well my idea is to make it optional for slight Windoze users like me
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: as long as the OPTION exists, I'll be happy tbh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let's discuss implementation details after the release.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Plasma has wallpaper adjustment in the right click. I love that feature!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Exactly.
<Wafficus> now lets add desktop resolution too in that same right click ^_^
<Wafficus> hey guys do you know how to sudo apt install qt?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower [Plasma has wallpaper adjustment in the right click. I love that feature!], They (lxqt-) might want to wait for Wayland for that
<Wafficus> if I'm in the directory of a .run file, do I just do:
<Wafficus> ./(name of .run file).run?
<Wafficus> I tried that but am getting a permission denied
<Wafficus> I'm getting it thankfully, forgot to do the chmod +x step to the .run fil
<Wafficus> *file
<Wafficus> its installing now
<Wafficus> wxl: I installed the latest qt, as well as the tool kit thing as 3.0, that's ok right?
<Wafficus> wxl: *rather its installing now
<Wafficus> this QT setup is taking forever lol
<Wafficus> at least I'm on the right track
<tsimonq2> *Qt
 * tsimonq2 trolls
<Wafficus> lol
<Wafficus> TheWendyPower: let me know if you find any good beginner resources, I'm still gonna use that guide I found on DuckDuckGo
<Wafficus> TheWendyPower: for qt that is
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: yeah I'm still impressed you're doing this in HS though dude, wish I was on that level then. You def got a future for this kind of stuff man
<tsimonq2> Heh, thanks.
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: how many programming langs do you know at this point?
<tsimonq2> Uh, depends on what you mean. :P
<tsimonq2> I've had to work with ~ 12.
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: nice :0
<tsimonq2> Wafficus: Once you know one really really well it's just a matter of picking up the nuances of other languages.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA2c1ce150f717: Explicitly enable encryption (thanks marneu!) & remove unnecessary postinst.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA2c1ce150f717
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: True. I'm probably only like OKAY at Python now. Javascript is a close second
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: I'm still only project based however
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> You'll get there.
<tsimonq2> We all do with enough elbow grease. :)
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: rate my website though seriously: www.musimatic.net
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: Is there anything else I could convince a future employer that I'm good at with?
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: I'm wondering if they just wanna see projects 
<tsimonq2> Wafficus: Wanna take this to #lubuntu-offtopic https://telegram.lubuntu.me/offtopic :)
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: sure
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAffe03f31e517: Clean up the changelog.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAffe03f31e517
<Wafficus> well I'm gonna keep trying to install qt guys
<Wafficus> peace for now
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS4bf7f727865c: Updated automirror for urllib.request] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS4bf7f727865c
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: calamares-settings-ubuntu (cosmic-proposed/universe) [23 => 24] (lubuntu)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTPACKAGINGc4a5aa20f276: No-change rebuild for changes in libfm-qt.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGINGc4a5aa20f276
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: pcmanfm-qt (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-2ubuntu1 => 0.13.0-2ubuntu2] (lubuntu)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T98: Proofread the Lubuntu Manual] isuzufan (Jeff) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T98#2101
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2102
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEbf749f2bc809: DSC file for 20181007-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEbf749f2bc809
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVE8e3dc8fa404f: Import patches-unapplied version 20181007-1 to debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVE8e3dc8fa404f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVE80e0c4b1b884: Import patches-applied version 20181007-1 to applied/debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVE80e0c4b1b884
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: papirus-icon-theme (cosmic-proposed/universe) [20180816-1 => 20181007-1] (lubuntu) (sync)
<lubot> <Wafficus> Weird question is i386 for an i7 processor like mine on the gaming comp?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [Weird question is i386 for an i7 processor like mine on the gaming comp?], No
<lubot> <Wafficus> Ah damn so which cosmic do i need
<lubot> <Wafficus> Amd64?
<lubot> <Wafficus> Yeah that's what I need I guess. Weirdly named cause what about Intel :/ either way I got it plus virtual box
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [Amd64?], Yeah
<lubuntu> xit
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wat?
<Guest47590> how do I identify myself with weechat + irc?
<Guest47590> Wafficus here on a virtual box emulated Lubuntu cosmic
<Guest47590> like it so far btw, love the dark theme, sick as heck
<Guest47590> I can't find out why it won't identify me on weechat
<Guest47590> be back in a sec
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVE1d1308a8fcf8: DSC file for 20181007-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVE1d1308a8fcf8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: Must haves for 18.10 release] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53#2103
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE305e05c40c9a: DSC file for 0.13.0-2ubuntu2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE305e05c40c9a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVEf786978cd92e: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0-2ubuntu2 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVEf786978cd92e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVEcecec3a0723d: Fix DND and drop indicator on desktop] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVEcecec3a0723d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE0a7662d28937: Always drop into the cell behind cursor] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE0a7662d28937
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE728205b2176c: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0-2ubuntu2 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE728205b2176c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: Must haves for 18.10 release] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53#2104
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you didn't get the webkit fixes in?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2106
<lubot> <Wafficus> wxl: qt installed into home/sam/qt is that ok? Weird question
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [wxl: qt installed into home/sam/qt is that ok? Weird question], Maybe use the distribution packages.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't know the binary package names offhand but they're provided by qtbase-opensource-src
<lubot> <tsimonq2> See the full list here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/5.11.1+dfsg-7ubuntu1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: you didn't get the webkit fixes in?], I haven't quite yet.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Yeah I installed the open source variant latest version as well as the 3.0 tool kit
<lubot> <Wafficus> Oh wait this is installed by default in cosmic?
<lubot> <Wafficus> Or that's a cosmic based package list right?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [Or that's a cosmic based package list right?], Yeah
<wxl> @tsimonq2: webkit?
<tsimonq2> wxl: dude, chill for a sec
<tsimonq2> Hey @acheronuk, do you have upload access to qtwebkit?
<acheronuk> in theory
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: The time it will take me to test build this patch exceeds the time I have left at home before I have to leave.
<acheronuk> is it building somewhere?
<tsimonq2> It will be very shortly.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Go test trojita.
<tsimonq2> wxl: You'll have lots to test after the respin shortly. :)
<wxl> i know :)
<acheronuk> I have no context, as the backlog of lubuntu bot spam as hard to parse through
<acheronuk> *is hard to
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] Must haves for 18.10 release: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53
<tsimonq2> "@tsimonq2 to patch webkit so that Trojitá plaintext mails display correctly"
<tsimonq2> Link there to two commits.
<acheronuk> don't see any
<tsimonq2> https://github.com/annulen/webkit/commit/6faf11215e1af27d35e921ae669aa0251a01a1ab https://github.com/annulen/webkit/commit/76420459a13d9440b41864c93cb4ebb404bdab55
<tsimonq2> wxl, acheronuk: https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/qt/qt5webkit/compare/5847358b...0343d9f4
<tsimonq2> wxl, acheronuk: Test build in ppa:tsimonq2/upload-testing.
<tsimonq2> I'll also upload my signed .changes file et. al to people.ubuntu.com so if that build works, you can still blame me. :P
<tsimonq2> Which means that wxl just has to download all the files and `dput ubuntu source.changes`
<acheronuk> probably better
<tsimonq2> But since I'll be ... physically unable to look at it after I leave today, if it breaks wxl it's on you.
<wxl> uh wait i need to do what?
<wxl> oh you want me to dput to a ppa of my own
<tsimonq2> no
<tsimonq2> wxl: My test build is in ppa:tsimonq2/upload-testing.
<tsimonq2> If that passes, and you test it and it works, grab my signed package and upload it to Ubuntu.
<wxl> um, can i do that?
<tsimonq2> Yes you can.
<wxl> ok i'll take your word for it XD
<acheronuk> oh, FFS. I was looking for new webkit commits, and th 2 you linked to are quite old. I see
<tsimonq2> wxl: http://people.ubuntu.com/~tsimonq2/webkit-fixes/
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+archive/ubuntu/upload-testing/+sourcepub/9478956/+listing-archive-extra
<wxl> acheronuk: is that because this it the "other" webkit? 
<tsimonq2> wxl: So one more time, because I physically cannot be around to help you when you do this. If my PPA build passes, you grab every single one of the files in http://people.ubuntu.com/~tsimonq2/webkit-fixes/ and run `dput ubuntu qtwebkit-opensource-src_5.212.0~alpha2-12ubuntu2_source.changes`
<tsimonq2> Then make sure it shows up in the queue.
<acheronuk> wxl: dead easy ^^^
<tsimonq2> Do I need to clarify anything? :)
<wxl> sounds simple enough
<tsimonq2> I'm making sure 50000000000% you can do this.
<wxl> if there's a problem i'll make rik do it XD
<tsimonq2> hehe
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<acheronuk> sure this should be ported to QtWebEngine?
 * acheronuk hides
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2107
<tsimonq2> wxl: By the way, I snuck in a new papirus-icon-theme last night. Please make sure that didn't break the world. :)
<tsimonq2> Otherwise wxl, is there *anything* else you need me for?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2109
<acheronuk> wxl: hmm. quiet
<acheronuk> oh, right. tsimonq2 is under anaesthetic ;)
<lubot> <Wafficus> Hey guys where can I put my feature request ideas on the phab.lubuntu.me site? I tried looking at differentials and the manifest sections but idk how do add requests
<lubot> <Wafficus> *to
<lubot> <Wafficus> Found the wish list
<lubot> <Wafficus> Wondering how to add an item to this
<lubot> <Wafficus> Got it it's under create tasks
<lubot> <Wafficus> I tried adding a wishlist task but it's saying "you can not select this edit policy, because you would no longer be able to edit the object."
<lubot> <Wafficus> Doesn't make sense because I haven't even made the wishlist task yet :/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2110
<wxl> @tsimonq2: @acheronuk: ginggs: re: qtwebkit it looks like the build failed on amd64 and i386 and arm is taking its sweet old time, so it looks like we have more work to do.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeacc341395b8: add useage to discover.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeacc341395b8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T103: Right Click Menu To Show Desktop Resolution And Wallpaper Options] SBanya (Samuel Banya) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T103
<wxl> test errors, too
<wxl> QFATAL : tst_QWebView::crashTests() Received signal 11
<wxl>          Function time: 1ms Total time: 4480ms
<wxl> FAIL!  : tst_QWebView::crashTests() Received a fatal error.
<wxl>    Loc: [Unknown file(0)]
<wxl> qwebpage timedout but that's probably no big deal
<wxl> but qwebframe failed
<wxl> i wonder if the tests didn't need to be rewritten
<lubot> <marneu> Just tested the new iso. GPG decryption and encryption in Trojitá works! Installer doesn't start, tho: ... lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ sudo -E calamares ... QStandardPaths: wrong ownership on runtime directory /run/user/999, 999 instead of 0 ... QStandardPaths: wrong ownership on runtime directory /run/user/999, 999 instead of 0 ... 20:10:40 [2
<lubot> ]: WARNING: Required settings.conf key dont-chroot is missing.  ... 20:10:40 [1]: ERROR: FATAL in "/etc/calamares/branding/lubuntu/branding.desc" "\nImage file /etc/calamares/branding/lubuntu/icon.png does not exist."
<lyorian> tsimonq2: wxl:  I think the cronjob that builds the normal manual is broken or the build environment might not be right eg if I build locally after freshly cloning in a new directory htop screenshot appears like it does in my local builds 
<wxl> FAIL!  : tst_QWebFrame::progressSignal() 'progressSpy.size() >= 2' returned FALSE. ()
<wxl> FAIL!  : tst_QWebFrame::requestedUrl() Compared values are not the same
<wxl> FAIL!  : tst_QWebFrame::setHtmlWithBaseURL() Compared values are not the same
<wxl> FAIL!  : tst_QWebFrame::baseUrl(null) Compared values are not the same
<wxl> FAIL!  : tst_QWebFrame::setUrlSameUrl() 'frame->url() != url1' returned FALSE. ()
<wxl> @marneu `pastebinit -i ~/.cache/Calamares/session.log` please
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T103: Right Click Menu To Show Desktop Resolution And Wallpaper Options] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T103#2122
<lubot> <marneu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ycHTZfnVNK/
<wxl> yep looks like it got deleted. i missed that.
<wxl> @TheWendyPower you got rid of one file we need in your slideshow commit https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/lubuntu/branding/lubuntu/icon.png
<wxl> it would be really nice if the slideshow was in its own separate directory rather than just being in branding/lubuntu :/
<wxl> then mistakes like this would be less likely to happen
<wxl> that's not your fault though
<lyorian> ugh it is like 12 commits behind on manual.lubuntu.me to the source 
<wxl> lyorian: please make a task for that and assign tsimonq2 and i and we'll figure it out
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T98: Proofread the Lubuntu Manual] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T98#2124
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl I just hot home. I can quickly put it back. I saved all the original files.
<wxl> @TheWendyPower you can also grab it from the repo, either via the web or thruogh git. thanks :)
<wxl> what i don't understand is where this icon is even used
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> It was used on the old slides, but I changed that in the show.qml file. I did not think that it was used anywhere else...
<wxl> calamares is still asking for it for some reason
<wxl> ERROR: FATAL in "/etc/calamares/branding/lubuntu/branding.desc" "\nImage file /etc/calamares/branding/lubuntu/icon.png does not exist." 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T104: cronjob for manual is important] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T104
<wxl> um aren't we supposed to have a team meeting at 2? i guess that's not going to happen given the likely incapacitated state of our release manager
<lubot> <kc2bez> That was the schedule.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Yep, we are supposed to have a team meeting in about 17 min...
<lyorian> yeah
<wxl> i guess it will have to go on without him :/
<lyorian> and T104 is really quite important as it ends up messing up T98 and all the screenshots needing to be taken
<wxl> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/blob/master/src/branding/default/branding.desc#L43
<wxl> yeah so it's the window icon and the icon in the panel, essentially
<wxl> i'm not sure why we don't make it the default for the desktop file
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#2136
<wxl> i guess we're late to start this meeting
<wxl> so who wants to go firsT? :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> I should be quick. I can.
<wxl> go for it
<lubot> <kc2bez> Been testing dailies. And trojita earlier.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Linked a bug in qterminal with @wxls help.
<lubot> <kc2bez> That is it from me. Helping when I can.
<wxl> thanks @kc2bez!!!! who's next?
<lyorian> I think I will be 
<wxl> go for it
<lyorian> I have been writing the manual a ton but the cronjob to build it on the website is broken which can be quite discouraging to keep writing at this pace
<lyorian> The manual could really use some editing and more screenshots but this won't show up in the final project until the cronjob is fixed
<wxl> admittedly that pace you've been writiting at has been AMAZING
<wxl> like i'm totally in awe
<lyorian> I also have been installing a few dialies but mostly so I can document the install process and am glad that other people are testing as I am not doing as much of that with how much I am writing the manual
<wxl> i'm sure we'll get that cronjob fixed quickly
<lyorian> I also am a little worried about not neseciarly getting notification when default applications change as I will need to change the manual accordingly and then only finding out when I install it
<wxl> i wouldn't worry about that. the only thing we've changed recently is firefox and that's the last one. the other thing i can remember is adding the partition manager, but we had nothing before that.
<lyorian> yeah it would be nice if I was subscribed to those conversations on phab
<wxl> i will endeavour to ensure that such things are brought to your attention
<lyorian> luckily I still have the old firefox saved in the LXDE branch
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @lyorian we could be able to ping you after we change something like that. I'll add it to my checklist.
<wxl> one thing i'll mention on this subject is trojita's documentation SUCKS. you might want to pay some extra special attention there.
<lyorian> yeah I will need to get started with that as well 
<wxl> you have a little time as we still need to get a qtwebkit fix in to make displays look good enough for a screenshot
<lyorian> I also just had recently had lximage-qt segfault on me with a few different images but the meeting started before I could submit a bug report
<wxl> ok well get that one in and we'll work on that
<wxl> anything else?
<lyorian> and now the manual repository if you clone it and build it locally still looks up to date at least but having it on the website would be ideal for working with others
<wxl> especially since we have a new contributor interesting in proofreading who doesn't have a lot of experience with git/arc, that will be a high priority
<wxl> in fact i'll up the priority
<lyorian> I also wrote a testcase a while back for the iso tracker dealing with manual partitioning and it has not shown up on iso.qa.ubuntu.com but got acceapted
<wxl> and add to the 18.10 list
<wxl> lyorian: i can merge that if needed. send me an email or something with a link and i'll get it taken care of
<lyorian> it did get merged I don't think it got a nubmer
<lyorian> I don't have anything else
<wxl> oh ok well link me and i'll look into it
<wxl> thanks lyorian !!!!!! you are a manual-making machine!
<wxl> who's next?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I can.
<wxl> go go go wendy go
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I've had one large task recently and that has been the slideshow. It is not where I want it to be, but it looks good enough for now. I've also been installing dailies, looking at UI tweaks with Hans and taking some screenshots for the release announcement. That has put the Welcome application and the Lubuntu-Devel website on the
<lubot>  back burner. I will continue developing the slideshow in the background as I move the Welcome application and the Lubuntu-Devel website up on the importance list.  ... I really need to figure out how to get the calamares and SDDM modules installed in Qt Creator. I've done a lot of Duck-Duck-Going on the subject and can't seem to find that answer.
<wxl> when we get over the hump of release i can look into that some more if someone else with more experience doesn't show up. sadly, i'm less experienced than you when it comes to qt creator :)
<lyorian> oh wait it is number 1702
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> What is 1702?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Not having those modules seems like it has been a bit of a hindrance, defiantly slower in testing things.
<wxl> (from previous conversation)
<lyorian> @thewendypower the testcase number
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Sorry, I'm not up to date on that...
<wxl> lyorian: it might be on the backend. just send me a link in email and i'll look into it
<wxl> @TheWendyPower @tsimonq2 submitted some change to papirus-icon-theme. you knwo anything about that?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> No, I do not.
<wxl> ok cuz he asked me to test it and i'm not sure what i'm looking for XD
<wxl> i'll figure it out
<wxl> anything else?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Sorry, I'm not any help there. I think that is all from me.
<wxl> ok great. thanks so much!!!!! the slideshow looks pretty darn awesome!!!!
<wxl> who's next?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I can
<wxl> go hans go
<lubot> <HMollerCl> today I couldn't do the launchpad bug for the libreoffice things. I hope I can do it now.
<wxl> you mean the default theming/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I'm not sure where yhey lok at which desktop we are using, I'm a litltle blind here
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't know which env variables are they using, and why we can't change them.
<wxl> it's all very confusing to me too
<lubot> <HMollerCl> besides that, I don't think there is much I can do before release than test, and try to get more people to test. If you think I can hel in other tasks let me know.
<wxl> i'd leave the libreoffice to @tsimonq2 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lyorian, I have some ideas for something lilke https://lubuntu.me/tips-tricks/
<lyorian> ok cool
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or new things or workarounds
<wxl> testing is much appreciated @HMollerCl. 
<lyorian> I think I wanted that as appendix A of the manual
<lubot> <HMollerCl> like the "additional driver"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> How can i contact you directly @lyorian? to tell you my ideas?
<wxl> if you want to add to the manual, by all means go for it hans. i know english isn't your first language, but i'm sure we can fix up any language that's not crystal clear
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> if you want to add to the manual, by all means go for it hans. i know engl …], that would be good.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2142
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think that's all I have
<wxl> if you do want something to do, since papirus-icon-theme was recently re-synced, going through each and every icon and making sure everything looks good would be nice
<lubot> <HMollerCl> btw, all the cosmetics things we do (besides libreoffice) are working nice.
<wxl> beyond that, thank you, hans. you've been a lot of help!!!! 
<wxl> next?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> if you do want something to do, since papirus-icon-theme was recently re-s …], Good point, I saw that earlier but couldn't find a changelog for it.
<wxl> it's just a sync to upstream
<lubot> <HMollerCl> How can I now when was the last sync, to see teh changes in upstream?
<wxl> 1s
<wxl> so here's the latest https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/papirus-icon-theme/20181007-1
<wxl> here's the debian repo which might be helpful https://salsa.debian.org/pkg-deepin-team/papirus-icon-theme
<wxl> upstream release is here https://github.com/PapirusDevelopmentTeam/papirus-icon-theme/releases/tag/20181007
<wxl> ok anyone else want to go? i don't think we expect anyone else
<wxl> otherwise i guess that leaves me
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Go wxl go ;)
<wxl> ok so fixed T97 so now the bootloader for UEFI is kind of generic so it should work for every weird edgecase. still want Climby, who actually has one of those weird systems to test before calling it good
<wxl> the latest daily includes a check box "Trust this executable" in the right click context menu on e.g. the installer icon. this should allow us to make it so people can jsut execute the installer. haven't figured out how to configure that yet. it wasn't obvious when i looked so that may be a bit of a rabbit hole.
<wxl> those paying attention earlier may have noticed that we have a reference to an icon.png that's missing. the workaround to that is detailed in T97 but an even simpler solution is just to `sudo touch /etc/calamares/branding/lubuntu/icon.png`.. it will be a blank icon, but who cares
<wxl> got @Wafficus' fixes for the automirror module included in Calamares so that should be good. if anyone is in a different locale than the US, please test this
<wxl> actually on that topic.. (one sec)
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I just added it back... Well I think I dit.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> *did
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I had to do a git pull and it seemed to mix that will my commit.
<wxl> ii especially want anyone who is not calling from an IP in one of these countries to test: https://mirrorlist.lubuntu.me/list.json
<wxl> basically, just run the installer. if there is an error and a mention of automirror in that error, i want to know about it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm not on that list.
<wxl> the libreoffice thing is ongoing as seen above and is primarily in @tsimonq2 's wheelhouse
<wxl> then go test @HMollerCl!!! a few times if possible
<lubot> <HMollerCl> install with calamares?
<wxl> similarly in @tsimonq2 's wheelhouse is the fix to qtwebkit to fix how trojita's emails display (a character or two per line). he did a ppa but the builds failed, at least due to some tests, so we may need to grab some updated tests. don't know. needs further looking
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T98: Proofread the Lubuntu Manual] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T98#2145
<wxl> (yes @HMollerCl)
<wxl> lastly i'll mention that final freeze has officially been announced, so we're on the home stretch https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2018-October/001252.html
<wxl> any questions, comments, concerns?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks @wxl !
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I think we are moving right a long!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'ver heard good comments from people testing
<wxl> ooh lyorian there is now a second person who wants to help with proofreading on T98. maybe i should do a quick youtube video on how to git/arc?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Testing what @HMollerCl ?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> What part?
<lyorian> yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower [What part?], the whole iso
<lyorian> although I am not quite that good at megre proposals into my workload yet with arc
<wxl> if anyoen else would rather do such a video *ahem* *ahem*
<wxl> i can help with that part of it lyorian. you know enough to be dangerous :)
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> A video?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> just showing you to use git/arc
<wxl> a simple sort of beginner level thing targetted specifically at editing the manual
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Okay, that would be easy.
<wxl> you just have to wear blue XD
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Well I don't know the manual...
<wxl> well the manual is like any other repo, really
<wxl> it's easier than anything else because mostly it's not code
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I don't know that I own a blue shirt... I can make my hair blue!
<wxl> it's just reStructuredText
<wxl> yes!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T98: Proofread the Lubuntu Manual] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T98#2146
<wxl> ok, then i think we're done here
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I can look into it @wxl...
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Good meeting!
<wxl> thank you everyone for all the help. it's been really exciting and so awesome to have new contributors learning things. i'm really really really happy to have you all here
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks for having us!
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl Can you share specifically what people have not liked about Lubuntu?
<wxl> :)
<wxl> on that note i'm gonna bbl
<wxl> thanks again ya'll!
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Take care @wxl!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower [@HMollerCl Can you share specifically what people have not liked about Lubuntu?], sorry, apparently I state my comment wrong. They did like it.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl Well I'm gld they do like it. 😁
<lubot> <HMollerCl> they say that's also very stable
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T98: Proofread the Lubuntu Manual] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T98#2147
<wxl> huh. so i just did a normal install and it failed. i think using /bin/false for bios was bad. i should have used /bin/true. not sure why this didn't fail for me bef
<wxl> re
<lubot> <kc2bez> I won't be home for a few hours but I can give it a test tonight.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T87: Online account integration] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87#2149
<lyorian>  bug 1797478
<ubot93> Bug 1797478 in lximage-qt (Ubuntu) "lximage-qt segfaults opening a png file" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1797478
<wxl> lyorian: can you attach or include a link to an example file?
<wxl> aw hell i just needed to use "-/bin/false" and it would ignore the return 1. i think i'll change it to /bin/true anyways
<lyorian> and file attached
<wxl> oh @TheWendyPower you might want to watch to make sure the icons didn't change with papirus on your screenshots.. especially the configuration center one
<wxl> lyorian: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/392833339/firefox-screenshot.png is kind of telling
<wxl>  file firefox-screenshot.png 
<wxl> firefox-screenshot.png: HTML document, UTF-8 Unicode text, with very long lines, with no line terminators
<wxl> that said, it looks invalid :(
<lyorian> I will try uploading another
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl I will keep an eye on it!
<lyorian> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/392833631/qtstlyescreenshot.png
<lyorian> I tried that and it still segfaults grr how did that file get all messed up
<wxl> ok that one's definitely valid :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEe8d5d9738e91: DSC file for 3.0.4-3] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEe8d5d9738e91
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE72657d3e11b9: Import patches-unapplied version 3.0.4-3 to debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE72657d3e11b9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEa4ddd79d4d95: configure: fix linking on RISC-V ISA] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEa4ddd79d4d95
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE602687247d9e: x264: drop <148 build support and fix 10bit support] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE602687247d9e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEd91a77b39c7b: vout_opengl: update for libplacebo 0.6 API] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEd91a77b39c7b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE658ec41df814: Import patches-applied version 3.0.4-3 to applied/debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE658ec41df814
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lyorian [<lyorian> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/392833631/qtstlyescreenshot.png], That's old!!! Now we have breeze and as default
<lyorian> HmollerCI I know I just had that on this machine for a bug with lximage-qt
<Wafficus> hey guys I'm around
<Wafficus> thanks for the shoutout earlier during that meeting, wxl
#lubuntu-devel 2018-10-12
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl did you try "trust executable" m
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> After I click on trust, I can't execute it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> It does nothing
<wxl> works for me
<wxl> if it's checked, it works
<lubot> <HMollerCl> MMM, Not for me
<lubot> <HMollerCl> But unchecked it also doesn't work
<lubot> <HMollerCl> So, maybe is an issue of not being in the wxlCountry list
<wxl> using the installer as an example, if you check it then it just executes. if it's not checked, then it asks if you want to open or execute it.
<wxl> this is not something IN the installer
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Like the better look with the installer wxl?
<wxl> yeah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 👍
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl now I cannot install. Un checked ask but after execute it does nothing. Checked does nmothing
<wxl> that's a different problem
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yup
<wxl> if you look back in the meeting notes you'll see i said to `sudo touch /etc/calamares/branding/lubuntu/icon.png` and then it will work
<lubot> <HMollerCl> how can I run in terminal? I tried ~/Desktop/calamares.desktop and it shows me the content.
<wxl> the failing is unrelated to the "trust executable" thing
<wxl> look at ~/.cache/Calamares/session.log and you'll see the error
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, now it runs
<lubot> <HMollerCl> do you know where this "trust" is stored?
<wxl> if you open up /usr/share/applications in pcmanfm and make sure one of those is trusted, you can just click to open
<wxl> i haven't figured it out yet
<wxl> if you want to figure that out, good on you!
<wxl> i think it will inevitably end up mean looking at the cpp manual :/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> i think it will inevitably end up mean looking at the cpp manual :/], I was thinking the same
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Nice Screenshots!!!
<wxl> :)
<wxl> thank wendy for that!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> well done @TheWendyPower
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Plymouth is teh one that puts the initial screen right?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> starte lubuntu , install lubuntu and on
<wxl> no, that's isolinux
<wxl> if you want to change the theming in that, i'll have to dig it up again
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa ok. When I change language Start Lubuntu still was "Start Lubuntu" the others changed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I tried it in spanish only.
<wxl> ah
<wxl> i'm not sure how those translations are done
<wxl> the theming is in here tho https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu/files/head:/data/cosmic/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I like that theming it has now
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 683x490) https://i.imgur.com/1WaZXjC.jpg
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah the slide show is super nice. Excellent work @TheWendyPower
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FpjWKXxMzt/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> insatllation failed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> apparently this is: ...  2018-10-11 - 22:05:24 [6]: Running "chroot" ("/tmp/calamares-root-7mqh4868", "/bin/sh", "-c", "/bin/false")  ... 2018-10-11 - 22:05:24 [6]: Finished. Exit code: 1
<lubot> <kc2bez> Same here.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I also have an exit code 1 in ... 2018-10-11 - 22:05:24 [6]: Running "chroot" ("/tmp/calamares-root-7mqh4868", "sh", "-c", "which dracut")  ... 2018-10-11 - 22:05:24 [6]: Finished. Exit code: 1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL529307f85ad6: Put firefox back in the manual after switching back to firefox.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL529307f85ad6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6a37fdeab3a6: Add stub on how to launch vanilla libreoffice desktop and how to open files +…] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6a37fdeab3a6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7f96dd658311: Add window management to chapter 5] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7f96dd658311
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Thank you @kc2bez and @HMollerCl!
<Wafficus> was learning qt for a bit using the Beginner's Guide they have. Not bad. A lot of hand holding with the Qt Creator though
<Wafficus> its weird, I don't mind the help but I wish they kind of guided you to make each file, like the main, headers, etc. Ah well, I guess the more you work with them, the more you remember what to include I guess
<Wafficus> wxl: Lemme know what you want me to test in terms of focusing on lubuntu isos. Do you prefer literally testing the "dailies" and are those literally daily beta rolling release isos?
<Wafficus> wxl: I'll check Telegram later and tomorrow morning. Let me know if there's any other major thing you need help with my dude :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> try to install again, same error
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [try to install again, same error], Which?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FpjWKXxMzt/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> There it is the complete log
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah wxl messed it up. XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> But I think is this Hans Möller: ... apparently this is: ...  2018-10-11 - 22:05:24 [6]: Running "chroot" ("/tmp/calamares-root-7mqh4868", "/bin/sh", "-c", "/bin/false")  ... 2018-10-11 - 22:05:24 [6]: Finished. Exit code: 1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Find where bad Walter put /bin/false in the BIOS case of the module and put /bin/true
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hans Möller: ... I also have an exit code 1 in ... 2018-10-11 - 22:05:24 [6]: Running "chroot" ("/tmp/calamares-root-7mqh4868", "sh", "-c", "which dracut")  ... 2018-10-11 - 22:05:24 [6]: Finished. Exit code: 1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Uh oh, that's also wxl's fault. That has to do with the encryption stuff.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [Uh oh, that's also wxl's fault. That has to do with the encryption stuff.], (I think)
<lubot> <kc2bez> encryption was working before,  not sure what changed.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyway, don't trust my opinion right now, I'm going back to bed :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> get your rest
<wxl> dracut shouldn't even be involved
<wxl> @TheWendyPower did you not add the icon back?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS21acfae10aa7: Ignore BIOS entirely when installing GRUB for EFI.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS21acfae10aa7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS87a0d32242fb: Restore Calamares productIcon.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS87a0d32242fb
<wxl> oh well ^^ that fixes the icon fail and the bin/false fail
<wxl> @HMollerCl regarding dracut i didn't see an error when i installed. i'd need to see your session.log
<wxl> go get that uploaded @tsimonq2 
<wxl> or can i just build that and do it myself??
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Test it before I upload.
<wxl> k 1s
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We are at the point in the cycle where anything you need me to upload needs thorough testing first.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Arguably we hit that point after Beta freeze, but... :P
<wxl> btw `git checkout $(git rev-list -n 1 HEAD -- /path/to/deleted/file)^ -- /path/to/deleted/file)` is cool
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Can you replace Tips N' Tricks with the Lubuntu Manual in the navbar when you can?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [Test it before I upload.], Testing too. Will let you know.
<wxl> @kc2bez he means with the two changes i made in case tht's not obvious
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: irt manual I doubt it's the cronjob that's messed up. I just think I forgot to update where Phab pulls from. So go SSH into the server, find the repo under /srv, check the remotes, and replace it with the HTTPS Phab remote.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Then use the one liner in the cronjob to update it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It SHOULD DTRT
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah. I edited the calamares files.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [Testing too. Will let you know.], 👍
<wxl> k well i'll let kc2bez do my testing while i do that :)
<wxl> yeah you have it set to the launchpad ones booboohead
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I just forgot to update it on Phab.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The one liner in the cronjob works?
<wxl> @@kc2bez you testing encryption?
<wxl> working on it, one sec
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @@@@@wxl I think he is. XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> No but I can. Standby.
<lubot> <kc2bez> It finished without encryption after I set .bin/false to true
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can run it again too.
<wxl> there's your last commit @lyorian https://manual.lubuntu.me/5/5.4/window_management.html
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl I added it back, did the git push and it wanted me to git pull. The text that read after that made me unsure if it committed at the same time or not. I mentioned that during the meeting.
<wxl> @TheWendyPower sorry i guess i didn't grok that. fixed in any case :)
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> 👍👍👍
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> there's your last commit @lyorian https://manual.lubuntu.me/5/5.4/window_m …], Now go close the task :)
<wxl> already done booboohead
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T104: cronjob for manual is important] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T104#2152
<wxl> go do qtwebkit and shush it :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't trust myself to touch a computer right now. It's also not a simple fix from what I can tell.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa910f0395fdc: Add a note on clock and calendar to right of lxqt-panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa910f0395fdc
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i understand and i don't expect anything further out of you tonight but please make that the top priority tomorrow when you're conscious.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: i understand and i don't expect anything further out of you ton …], The fix is probably going to be complicated. Your best bet is probably going to be to ask lisandro and mitya57 in #ubuntu-qt.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> lisandro doesn't do Ubuntu stuff as much but he could still be helpful.
<wxl> my gut tells me it's a simple issue of bringing the tests up to the level
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Then try it out :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (for Telegram users right now #ubuntu-qt is https://t.me/joinchat/DH6s1FJDHJMEyGg4Kk68cA)
<wxl> well i still have to figure out this darn metadata :/
<wxl> which reminds me, you gonna no-change rebuild lximage-qt tonight?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I am good with LUKS too.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> which reminds me, you gonna no-change rebuild lximage-qt tonight?], Not tonight but anyone with upload access can do that (requires no knowledge of the package)
<wxl> so i could just ask someone on release team?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> vorlon might still be around or ask sil2100 or Laney if you'll be around in three hours.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah.
<wxl> k
<wxl> upload calasettings 25?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Worst case scenario if nobody bites I'll do it tomorrow.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> upload calasettings 25?], Dude, no computer means no GPG key :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Tomorrow
<wxl> oh no computer boo
<wxl> can i upload it?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I wish you could
<wxl> yeah sigh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We need to get you MOTU
<wxl> i know
<wxl> after release
<lubot> <tsimonq2> s/release/release plus mandatory break/ :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> For members of the Lubuntu team with some sort of title I enforce a mandatory break between the release and the codename being announced unless there's urgent SRUs. It really helps avoid burnout and it makes for good, fresh ideas afterwards.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And by "enforce" I mean guilt trip but hey XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> For everyone else it's just strongly recommended.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: If you upload what you want sponsored to a PPA I can ask someone else to sponsor.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Or ginggs is still idling here.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll be up in a few hours anyway but I'm going to take off for a bit.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Hey so can anyone explain what images need testing? Do I need to literally replace the image I have with one of the dailies? I've been giving the vm I have on virtual box 4 gigs of ram and it ran fine
<lubot> <Wafficus> Though when I tried to run it again it said I wasn't able to mount it :/ probably bad on my end using Windows 10 with virtual box. I'll see if it has the same issue
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [Hey so can anyone explain what images need testing? Do I need to literally repla …], Right, overwrite the ISO and create a new VM, then do the install over again.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There's some errata with this daily, but hey.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Well just run it from the live cd?
<lubot> <Wafficus> Do I have to install it?
<lubot> <Wafficus> Just wondering
<lubot> <Wafficus> I see the premise now though and found the live dailies section
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't catch your drift.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Like can I just boot from this live cd iso image or you guys need me to sit and wait for the installer in virtual box?
<lubot> <Wafficus> Like is even live cd testing beneficial?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [Like is even live cd testing beneficial?], It is
<lubot> <Wafficus> I ask cause I might not have enough time to install it
<lubot> <Wafficus> Gotcha cool thanks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> However you want to do it, both is valuable.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Boots like a damn charm with just 4 gigs of ram in vm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot> <Wafficus> A frigging dream imo so sick
<lubot> <Wafficus> This comp has 16 gigs ram though
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [A frigging dream imo so sick], Ikr, I'm proud of it :)
<lubot> <Wafficus> I usually just record music and play games with it
<lubot> <Wafficus> Yeah dude so impressed still
<lubot> <Wafficus> Booted live cd like in less than 1 min
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Check your PMs real quick @Wafficus
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm going to get done sleep but I'll be back in a bit
<lubot> <Wafficus> Booted in like 15 secs crazy
<lubot> <Wafficus> Minor thing I'm gonna add to feature request: in Special Effect Settings: make a default button available to reset settings to default.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Otherwise iso seemed normal to me
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL99f48e9327f1: Add doc for volume control] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL99f48e9327f1
<lubot> LenCole was added by: LenCole
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbcf03d207a8e: Add icon for on titlebar.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbcf03d207a8e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5794b5784091: Add qterminal on how to move tabs and how to create new windows.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5794b5784091
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Heya @LenCole o/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL09d03d209f2c: Add a new screenshot for firefox and fix the chapter version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL09d03d209f2c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa4afa8a26b52: Add screenshot for ARK and 2048-qt and fix witdh of qterminal screenshot.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa4afa8a26b52
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL743eac13d85d: Fix formating of images.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL743eac13d85d
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In yesterday's daily meta+e and meta+r is configured only for right meta key (or super_r)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Same errors during installation in 32bits with yesterday's daily
<lubot> <kc2bez> I noticed that too. There is a bug report as well. Bug 1797530
<lubot> <kc2bez> Looks like you found it already @HMollerCl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yup
<lubot> <HMollerCl> now wait until they find the bin/false issue.
<wxl> ginggs: could you do a no-change rebuild of lximage-qt and lxqt-qtplugin? these are all tied into libfm-qt which we recently updated. see here for a comment from upstream https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lximage-qt/+bug/1797478/comments/4
<ubot93> Error: Could not get data from Launchpad: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/unit193/junk/bots/ubot93/data/tmp/launchpadlib/api.launchpad.net/cache/.tempoxdqhqfa' (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1797478)
<wxl> ^^^ Unit193: say what?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> good day wxl
<wxl> morning @HMollerCl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> was looking into papirus change
<wxl> i've got calamares-settings-ubuntu 25 in a ppa building. hopefully i can get that sponsored
<wxl> yessss
<lubot> <Wafficus> Are there any daily image specific things you guys want me to test this week? Is it still trojita?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> does pcmanfm-qt in "go" (between view and bookmarks) never had icons for network and apps?
<wxl> @Wafficus just use everything. everywhere. look for any little bug and file them
<wxl> good question. i'm not sure. i guess one could change the icons and find out?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 487x335) https://i.imgur.com/DtEozqC.jpg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it is strange because places has icons for it.
<wxl> yeah i tried nearly everything and no luck
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Look at the code upstream?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> my first question is if that has been so before the papirus change.
<wxl> i bet either (A) the code doesn't support the display of icons or (B) the icon themes don't offer an icon of the right type.. but that seems strange
<wxl> i believe that's the case, @HMollerCl. certain of it, actually. there's no icon theme that does the trick
<lubot> <Wafficus> wxl: I only ask cause I opened every program but didn't have an objective on any buggy things you need the most eyes on
<lubot> <Wafficus> When is cosmic officially released ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [When is cosmic officially released ?], Six days
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> i believe that's the case, @HMollerCl. certain of it, actually. there's no …], ok, never thought of testing other icon themes.
<wxl> also @HMollerCl regarding "Places" note that they are different "types" of icons, i.e. they're not the monochrome ones. 
<wxl> @Wafficus right now i think we've got most everything sort of resolved (or soon to be resolved) so just trying to really use the heck out of things and find any edge cases is what we need
<wxl> BY THE WAY
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, the monochromes I believe are the "action"
<wxl> also ginggs since @tsimonq2 so graciously namedropped you, could you sponsor the upload of calamares-settings-ubuntu 25? https://launchpad.net/~wxl/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages
<wxl> oh i figured out how to set an executable as trusted
<lubot> <HMollerCl> where is stored?
<wxl> so for the installer it would be: `gio set ~/Desktop/calamares.desktop metadata::trust true`
<lubot> <Wafficus> wxl: understood. I don't mean to be weird but I'll try my best to use it. I can't stand open office but I'll try haha. I usually use lubuntu for just terminal dev stuff, weechat, w3m, and light web browsing.
<wxl> since this is essentially a file attribute, it's a little harder to get to, i.e. it's stored in binary
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in the .desktop?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> with a hexviewer can be seen?
<wxl> that said, we're either going to need to set this before running pcmanfm-qt in the installer or we're going to need to copy over whatever binaries in the installer itself which is what siduction is planning on doing. i'm not sure that will be so easy for us since we don't have so much control over the build system
<wxl> somewhere, yes. i'm not sure where these binaries are but certainly not calamares.desktop itself which is pure txt
<wxl> @Wafficus open office is a separate project. LIBRE office is what we use.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Oh yeah I forgot
<lubot> <Wafficus> You're absolutely right
<wxl> it may be the case that $XDG_DATA_HOME/gvfs-metadata/ may contain the files we need but it doesn't seem like it's actually stored in such a way that its very readable, even in a hex editor
<lubot> <Wafficus> wxl: I noticed a qt based game included. Does this mean we could potentially make a game distributed in Lubuntus release? I'm curious if we could come up with some cool small games as a team
<lubot> <Wafficus> *in yesterday's daily release
<ginggs> wxl: hi, do you still need calamares-settings-ubuntu uploaded?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in the spanish group there s one person that the changes in settngs for pcmanf-qt does not persist.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the owner of the settings.conf is he, not root.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> The only strange thins was that he has a settings.conf.lock file we erased it and the problem persist, any ideas?
<wxl> ginggs: yes please
<wxl> ginggs: or at least no one else has told me they uploaded it XD
<ginggs> wxl: looking now...
<wxl> ginggs: thx
<wxl> @HMollerCl can you reproduce the behavior/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nope, I can't
<wxl> then my guess is it's a fluke. are they on the latest? libfm-qt/pcmanfm-qt?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<wxl> is it one setting that doesn't persist? or all of them?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> all of them
<lubot> <HMollerCl> purge and install could help?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or would be worse?
<ginggs> wxl: .
<wxl> i mean it can't make it worse but that's truly bizarre.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: calamares-settings-ubuntu (cosmic-proposed/universe) [24 => 25] (lubuntu)
<wxl> ginggs: you're my hero
<wxl> ginggs: did you also see my request for the no-change rebuild of lximage-qt and lxqt-qtplugin?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> i mean it can't make it worse but that's truly bizarre.], making further tests, it is like it doesn read the .confiig file, only the xdg
<ginggs> wxl: i missed that, will do them now
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lximage-qt (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-2build1 => 0.7.0-2build2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lxqt-qtplugin (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-0ubuntu4 => 0.13.0-0ubuntu5] (lubuntu)
<ginggs> wxl: ^ there you go
<wxl> thanks ginggs !
<ginggs> wxl: yw!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL19e7b5a9c047: Fix 2048-qt chapter number.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL19e7b5a9c047
<wxl> @tsimonq2: so it turns out i think agaida is something something and we'll need to use `gio` to set `metadata::trusted` to the installer desktop before pcmanfm-qt starts. got any brilliant ideas to making that happen?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: so it turns out i think agaida is something something and we'll …], Ask infinity and vorlon (in that ping order) but my hunch is livecd-rootfs.
<wxl> could you rebuild images when lximage-qt is in release, @tsimonq2 ?
<tsimonq2> wxl: If I'm awake.
<tsimonq2> Still recovering :(
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8f63933b441c: add how to do basic arithmetic on kcalc.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8f63933b441c
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: I'm making the executive decision that the QtWebkit fixes can wait for a 0-day SRU.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl The task you have by wxl on the Must haves list is just to make sure my Papirus sync didn't break anything; just to poke around and make sure all the icons are intact and correctly set.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> When that's confirmed just go ahead and check it off.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Unless someone else is available)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Otherwise besides that workaround for the Execute button I think we're set.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [@HMollerCl The task you have by wxl on the Must haves list is just to make sure …], I haven't notice any issue
<lubot> <kc2bez> Neither did I.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool. Someone check it off? :)
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I'm just leaving for PT, but I can check when I get home in about an hour and a half.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 👍 Good luck
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Rebuilds incoming
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Should be done in an hour or two
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (20181012.1)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: man that 0 day SRU is going to suck. trojita is terrible to use without it.
<wxl> i just checked off the papirus bit
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL17a3f6a6afb9: Add monitor settings basic useage on chaning resolution] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL17a3f6a6afb9
<wxl> new images are uot
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> New images are not what?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hawt?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Up?
<wxl> out
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> In the manual?
<wxl> for god's sake if you can understand agaida, you can understand a little transposition of letters in otherwise sensible english XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> out], Ahh 😆
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower [In the manual?], ISOs
<wxl> iso images
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> for god's sake if you can understand agaida, you can understand a little t …], At least he can spell and doesn't use whitespace. 😆
<wxl> i'm not sure that's better
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Dang it! When I think image, it think an 📸
<wxl> i think we call those pictures XD
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Have to train the brain.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Well I call them images :) Photographer speak I guess...
<lubot> <marneu> This might be a wishlist item, but wouldn't it make sense to have xsettingsd installed by default? Considering it's mentioned in the appearance GUI.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't know what xsettingsd is, but ddging apparently it is very relate4d to gtk+
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://github.com/derat/xsettingsd/wiki/Settings
<wxl> ugh the stupid grep -q in that firmware change is wrong
<wxl> darn you @tsimonq2 :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> "The following table lists some of things that can be configured in GTK+ applications using XSETTINGS"
<wxl> "$(grep -q something /somefile)" will ALWAYS result in ""
<wxl> and since we're checking whether or not anything exists, then it ALWAYS fails
<wxl> so it will ALWAYS install 32 bit efi
<wxl> ugh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl remember that case of the non persisting changes in pcmanfm-qt? I foun out that the issue is that if you change the folder view froem detail to minitures with the icons, it didn't persist. If you do it in the view menu it does. I believe that this was intended to be that way.
<wxl> @HMollerCl that's why i asked if it was all settings or just one
<wxl> see view > preserve settings for this folder
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yep
<lubot> <marneu> @HMollerCl [I don't know what xsettingsd is, but ddging apparently it is very relate4d to gt …], It's basically a very small settings daemon, similar to Xfce's xfsettingsd. Per the description in the appearance GUI, it enables switching the Gtk theme on the fly (which is working exactly as described). ... There was this entire thin
<lubot> g about it on lxqt's github: https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1467
<lubot> <marneu> and btw it's not actually used as a daemon, it just runs once then exits immediately.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> ugh the stupid grep -q in that firmware change is wrong], WHY THE HELL DIDN'T YOU TEST IT BEFORE UPLOADING?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's totally your fault
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This one is TOTALLY on you :)
<wxl> i put it in there because of you! i trusted you!!!!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
#lubuntu-devel 2018-10-13
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> So for this "how to " video @wxl Wal through every step, from ssh key to arc diff or arc land?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> for the manual
<wxl> @TheWendyPower i think that would be really cool but for our purposes in this case-- the manual-- make it as simple as possible. it should be nothing more than git pulling, making changes, and arc diffing. that means that some setup pieces are unnecessary
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> So you dn't need the key for the manual.
<wxl> not if you use the http
<wxl> but you may need it to arc
 * wxl can't remember
<wxl> let me see
<wxl> i don't think you do. man i'm almost sure of it
<wxl> let's say you don't
<wxl> you know what you should do? actually submit a change to the manual yourself
<wxl> that would be the perfect example
<lubot> <tsimonq2> HTTPS doesn't need a key, SSH does.
<wxl> can be a stupid thing-- change spelling or fix punctuation
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl I have installe like 5 times since yesterday and haven't have issues with my country being not in your list
<wxl> excellent @HMollerCl!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In ssdm always de default language shown is us/english
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> 2wxl taht was my plan. I figured it would be easier to go through it step by step, then just kind of show it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> after you put your password and enter, it change to the one you have defined. Not big issue, just someone might want to chaneg it
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> So I guess I need to see how to change the SDDM language.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will make a video to show you
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Awesome!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower [Awesome!], it change while I'm entering the password, I don't think is something to bother
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> OK
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS1364462c8656: fix check for EFI architecture] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS1364462c8656
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And you tested it before committing it RIGHT WXL? :)
<wxl> don't be a dumb bum
<lubot> <tsimonq2> YOU'RE THE QA TEAM LEAD THAT DOESN'T TEST BEFORE SHIPPING
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> uh huh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yuuup
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
<mpmc> Hows 18.10 coming folks?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Good 👍
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Aaaand they're gone :)
<lubot> <marneu> Quick question: I just filed a bug report on Trojita (it's crashing a lot) on launchpad; should I subscribe anyone to this or does this already reach the appropriate people as-is?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @marneu [Quick question: I just filed a bug report on Trojita (it's crashing a lot) on la …], Subscribe the Lubuntu Packages Team, myself and Walter optionally, and link it here? :)
<lubot> <marneu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/trojita/+bug/1797665
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool
<wxl> um @tsimonq2 wth happened with my proposal.. it seems to have become a totally different diff https://code.launchpad.net/~wxl/ubuntu/+source/casper/+git/casper/+ref/ubuntu/devel
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> um @tsimonq2 wth happened with my proposal.. it seems to have become a tot …], Why would you do it against that repo?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's totally wrong. :P
<wxl> cuz that's the freaking one, is it not??
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wait
<wxl> https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/tree/scripts/casper-bottom/25adduser#n81
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Waaaat in tarnation
<wxl> right????
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OH
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This is with all the git ubuntu stuff
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I defer to rbasak and nacc XD
<wxl> oh well
<wxl> i'll just kill it i gues....... sigh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Also, uhm dude, wrong calamares.desktop path
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The one in /home/lubuntu/Desktop is not a symlink to /usr/share/applications
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's installed to /etc/skel by calamares-settings-lubuntu and then copied over on first login XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So you're going to have to set the one in /etc/skel to be trusted, assuming this is before user initialization
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: So you need a new diff anyway :)
<lubot> <Wafficus> Hey can anyone help me figure out why my old laptop won't even direct connect even with a wired connection?
<lubot> <Wafficus> Just installed the alternate 32 bit version and it worked fine with eth0 aka just a straight plug to the router
<lubot> <Wafficus> Idk how to make it look for any routers nearby wirelessly unless the 802.12b/g wireless lan isn't supported
<lubot> <Wafficus> It's on an Acer Aspire 3690-2519   With 512 meg ram
<wxl> @tsimonq2: postinst then it seems
<wxl> @Wafficus: you blocked at all? see `rfkill`
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: postinst then it seems], Maybe
<lubot> <tsimonq2> YOU BETTER TEST IT FIRST THOUGH
<wxl> @tsimonq2: this is a gio file attribute, which is to say it's not stored in the file itself exactly, but in the virtual file system
<wxl> copying the file is not sufficient
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bah wtf
<lubot> <Wafficus> It says 0 wlan Acer-wireless unblocked unblocked
<wxl> @Wafficus pastebin up `lspci -nnk`
<lubot> <Wafficus> Well I can't really pastebin it cause no internet on it but I'll let you know what I got
<wxl> use a usb
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: this is a gio file attribute, which is to say it's not stored i …], Can gio forcefully set attributes on invalid paths? What about if we put it somewhere and then symlinked? Does it carry across symlinks?
<wxl> let me see
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Go test all of it :)
<lubot> <Wafficus> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/rvRHxJg.jpg
<lubot> <Wafficus> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/VWE864A.jpg
<lubot> <Wafficus> Those are the two pics I could take to make it easy I guess
<lubot> <Wafficus> I have no idea what any of it means tbh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ah this is 18.04 :)
<lubot> <Wafficus> Yeah not beta. I wanted something stable for this old 512 meg ram laptop
<lubot> <Wafficus> Runs lubuntu pretty good imo and it's on alternate. Still impressed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 👍
<lubot> <Wafficus> It's this internet issue idk how to deal with :/
<wxl> @tsimonq2: yes but it seems an absolute path is required
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: yes but it seems an absolute path is required], That's no problem
<wxl> @Wafficus your problem is you have a broadcom chip
<lubot> <Wafficus> Ah dang
<wxl> !b43
<ubot93> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wxl> you have a BCM4318 14e4:4318
<lubot> <Wafficus> That link doesn't work
<lubot> <Wafficus> But I hear ya. Gotcha so it's the lan card. I wonder how I can fix this with no internet lol
<wxl> i'm talking about the wifi card
<lubot> <Wafficus> Wifi card sorry yeay
<lubot> <Wafficus> Yeah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do some testing maybe with setting the attributes on e.g. absolute path /home/lubuntu/Desktop/test.desktop, moving /home/lubuntu/Desktop/calamares.desktop there, and checking if the attributes stuck.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl ^
<wxl> oh i did a change on the symlink
<wxl> wait you're saying the same thing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No, dude, on the live instance calamares.desktop isn't a symlink.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm saying set the attributes on a test file before copying calamares.desktop over and trying it.
<wxl> so you're saying i set the attributes on a file and then overwrite it? that's not going to work.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The test file doesn't exist
<lubot> <Wafficus> It's bcm44002 actually after doing: lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Don't create the file
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Try setting attributes on the file that doesn't exist.
<wxl> that's the ethernet @Wafficus
<wxl> then it will do nothing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Then put calamares.desktop over the ghost file.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Dang
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus maybe take this to https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support so I can yell at wxl XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> then it will do nothing], So unlike what you said above, setting the attributes on a file that does not exist then making that file exist will not work?
<wxl> it won't
<wxl> if you're saying to do this:
<lubot> <Wafficus> It says bcm4318 for lan
<wxl> gio set /path/to/file/that/does/not/exist metadata::trust true
<lubot> <Wafficus> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/AaPFosO.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [It says bcm4318 for lan], https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support - please :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The two conversations going on at the same time isn't working
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> gio set /path/to/file/that/does/not/exist metadata::trust true], That's what I'm saying
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Does that work or does it not?
<wxl> absolutely not
<wxl> no more than chmod'ing a file that doesn't exist doesn't work
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ah, I thought stupid gio was stupid for a second.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> One more thing.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Try setting attributes on calamares.desktop and then symlinking it somewhere else (ideally not in the same directory so it's not ambiguous in pcmanfm-qt) but then navigating to it in pcmanfm-qt and seeing if it carried over.
<wxl> so, e.g.:
<wxl> gio set /home/lubuntu/Desktop/calamares.desktop metadata::trust true
<wxl> ln -s /home/lubuntu/Desktop/calamares.desktop /home/lubuntu/Desktop/testy.desktop
<wxl> ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No, send it to e.g. Downloads so it's not ambiguous
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because they'll look like two duplicate icons side by side
<wxl> ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Otherwise, yes.
<wxl> nope
<wxl> it needs to be set on the symlink
<wxl> it seems like it may even be possible to set it only on the symlink
<wxl> 1s
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What the actual freaking heck
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah no, this has to be hacked with casper if it's going to be that dumb :)
<wxl> yep
<wxl> if the target is untrusted and the symlink is trusted, you can open the symlink but not the target
<lubot> <tsimonq2> gio is already installed on the live system, yes?
<wxl> yeah i'm using it
<wxl> it's pretty darn essential that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You were on the right track with your casper diff, but instead of installing to /etc/skel/Desktop/calamares.desktop we should install to /usr/share/applications/lubuntu-calamares.desktop
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We can then add it to this casper line
<wxl> so change the .install in calasettings
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right.
<wxl> ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I might have had to put a mkdir line in debian/rules
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fix that too if it's there.
<wxl> what would we have to mkdir? /usr/share/applications should certainly be there
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Then remove the line
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And if it's in a stanza by itself, remove the stanza.
<wxl> i think you misunderstand
<wxl> debian/rules has nothing related to either that folder or desktop files at all
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Then ignore me :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just fix the install file
<wxl> W: calamares-settings-ubuntu source: debian-rules-sets-dpkg-architecture-variable DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH (line 3)
<wxl> E: calamares-settings-ubuntu source: not-binnmuable-all-depends-any calamares-settings-lubuntu -> calamares-settings-ubuntu-common
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ignore both
<wxl> the error????
<wxl> this is new stuff and i'm sure of it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yup
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No it isn't
<wxl> -lubuntu/calamares.desktop etc/skel/Desktop/
<wxl> +lubuntu/calamares.desktop usr/share/applications/lubuntu-calamares.desktop
<wxl> that's the diff in the .install
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<wxl> oh you're right that's old after all
<wxl> huh not sure why i didn't notice
<wxl> should i bother resolving those?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSabc1aafe3385: fix location of installer .desktop] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSabc1aafe3385
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We don't really care about binNMUs in Ubuntu. In Debian instead of making a source change to the package to trigger binary rebuilds, they just manually trigger the binary rebuilds with +b1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But we strictly version that intentionally
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So don't worry about it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Otherwise wxl just make sure debhelper isn't stupid and tries to install to /usr/share/applications/lubuntu-calamares.desktop/calamares.desktop (which it could very well do)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If it does that, remove the "lubuntu-calamares.desktop" string from the install file and rename the file.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (adjusting the install file if necessary)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So please please please do test builds :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> sbuild locally is easy
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Got it wxl?
<wxl> yeah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool. I'm about to hit the hay but that all should be self explanatory if you put a little elbow grease and brain power into it. :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let me know if you get stuck with any of it.
<wxl> k
<wxl> are we going to need to remove that desktop file somewhere?
<wxl> ^^ @tsimonq2 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ...wat?
<wxl> will removing the package also remove the calamares-lubuntu.desktop or do we need to explicitly do it?
<wxl> for the installed system
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Calamares removes that, but if you rename the file in the package you also have to rename the file in the Calamares module removing it.
<wxl> so yes we have to explicitly remove it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, although it's a one liner in a Calamares module.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyway, bed for real.
<wxl> k
<wxl> it installs but doesn't seem to make lubuntu-calamares.desktop
<wxl> nevermind it works
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i'm going to be gone pretty much all day tomorrow so i'm going to leave finishing this up to you, especially given we will need to coordinate both changes. one is here https://launchpad.net/~wxl/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages and one here https://code.launchpad.net/~wxl/ubuntu/+source/casper/+git/casper/+ref/ubuntu/devel
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS74419de5941e: cleanup after new install file location] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS74419de5941e
<wxl> @tsimonq2: actually that's the final fix https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS74419de5941e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0b0c46f12667: Add a few autostart docs.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0b0c46f12667
<ginggs> wxl, tsimonq2: dh-exec might be useful for renaming lubuntu-calamares.desktop
<lubot> <marneu> Since I installed the latest daily, should I add my results to the iso tracker (iso.qa.ubuntu.com)? I made a launchpad account to report the trojita segfault, so I thought "why not".
<lubot> <marneu> Related: The bug reporting guides say that application crashes should be reported automatically by apport, but I couldn't see any indication of that actually happening (no popup window etc).
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @marneu [Since I installed the latest daily, should I add my results to the iso tracker ( …], Please 👍
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @marneu [Related: The bug reporting guides say that application crashes should be reporte …], Hmm, interesting
<wxl> ginggs: yeah, that's certainly an option, too, but it seems to me that what we did is working
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1797694
<wxl> um, look again
<lubot> <tsimonq2> <3 @marneu
<wxl> @marneu you can save yourself some trouble sometimes by searching for similar bugs in the future. that said, do not hesitate to file a bug because you're not sure. thanks again!
<lubot> <marneu> @wxl [<wxl> @marneu you can save yourself some trouble sometimes by searching for simi …], yeah I saw that only after submitting the report; launchpad can be a bit weird to navigate. sorry for duplicate!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No worries 👍
<wxl> @marneu like i said, no problem.. just trying to look out for your time :)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i'm leaving in about a minute and like i said gone for the most of the day so can you please get those changes uploaded that we discused last night?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: i'm leaving in about a minute and like i said gone for the most …], Sure
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Just found out that the installation slideshow isn't translated. I mean the sentences like "surf the web"", "productivity suite", "make  it better", "find us", "get stuff done" Can be open easily with something like weblate?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No, because @TheWendyPower made the text part of the images
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's going to have to be punted to next cycle I think, unfortunately
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl [Just found out that the installation slideshow isn't translated. I mean the sent …], They are not translated because the test is part of the PNG instead of part of the QML code. I plan to fix this in the future. At the moment it was the best option to not have text going off the slide if the window changed sizes.
<qwefytuoityty> audacious update encoder mp3 to lame 3.100
<kc2bez> Just passing through I guess? ^^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think I'm finally awake enough to be able to do stuff today.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Soon I'll go get that final desktop icon stuff working and then start on release notes and manual checking.
<kc2bez> Glad to hear you are feeling a little better @tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Thanks, and welcome to IRC :)
<kc2bez> Thanks. Let me know if you need something tested. In the meantime I will start taking a look at the manual too.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 👍
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower [They are not translated because the text is part of the PNG instead of part of t …], Ok, for next cycle then
<tsimonq2> wxl: You forgot a step that you've never had to do before; after an upload is accepted into Ubuntu, please tag it in Git.
<tsimonq2> Just did it for cala-settings-ubuntu 25
<tsimonq2> wxl: I also see you never did a test build :P
<tsimonq2> -rw-r--r-- root/root      1559 2018-10-13 04:04 ./usr/share/applications/lubuntu-calamares.desktop/calamares.desktop
<tsimonq2> That should just be /usr/share/applications/calamares.desktop
<tsimonq2> (I pointed this out last night.)
<tsimonq2> Fixing.
<tsimonq2> (er, amending my previous comment, it should just be /usr/share/applications/lubuntu-calamares.desktop)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: calamares-settings-ubuntu (cosmic-proposed/universe) [25 => 26] (lubuntu)
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl @tsimonq2 for this simple how to check the manual video, use the text editor right?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, Featherpad.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Perfect!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 👍
<acheronuk> telegram down here :/
<tsimonq2> yup
<lubot> <kc2bez> Weird. Working here.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's only down for the other side of the pond :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ah, Gotcha.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T99: Support cycle for 18.10] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99#2171
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSa74f1abbfbfc: Fix all the bad whitespace.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSa74f1abbfbfc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSdf71fee23d1e: Rename calamares.desktop to lubuntu-calamares.desktop.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSdf71fee23d1e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS8d0c107a0f3d: Fix Walter's bash faux pas.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS8d0c107a0f3d
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: calamares-settings-ubuntu (cosmic-proposed/universe) [25 => 26] (lubuntu)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL464ea6f8ce12: Document how to add/remove/modify shortcuts.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL464ea6f8ce12
<tsimonq2> .
<tsimonq2> lubot: *waves* you awake? :P
<kc2bez> Still no go? ^
<tsimonq2> No, baah :(
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfdcb1b98d581: add keyboard and mouse useage for changing all mouse settings.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfdcb1b98d581
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2369e1cce768: Fix toc for outline in spec.rst.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2369e1cce768
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb00ae9807474: Add stub on version and how to luanch trojita] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb00ae9807474
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8a6271f0252c: Add a screenshot to featherpad using pages from this manual.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8a6271f0252c
#lubuntu-devel 2018-10-14
<tsimonq2> https://lubuntu.me/test-cosmic-rcs/
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] (20181013) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Cosmic Final] (20181013) has been added
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T102: Draft release notes for 18.10] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T102#2175
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALacf34dec479e: Fix appearance and brightness] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALacf34dec479e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALed6b730552cc: Add sutb with puprose and version of bluedevil.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALed6b730552cc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6c95c4e23d57: Add new toctree for bluedevil and stub on how to launch fcitx.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6c95c4e23d57
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4bcb2c3c4a85: Add docs for query and viewing older messages on Quassel.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4bcb2c3c4a85
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc37ce43ed7fa: Add how to open /save files in libreoffice writer.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc37ce43ed7fa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5a8789527653: Add how to rotate images and zoom in and out to lximage-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5a8789527653
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8437fbc091d1: Add short bit on how to mute or increase decrease volume of output devices.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8437fbc091d1
<wxl> morning @tsimonq2 et al
<tsimonq2> Heya
<tsimonq2> Telegram can't see you
<wxl> well let's fix that
<tsimonq2> sec
<tsimonq2> k hai
<tsimonq2> At a computer.
<wxl> fire away
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hello?
<tsimonq2> Aaaand we're back.
<wxl> oh hahi
<tsimonq2> wxl: By the way, #lubuntu-es is now bridged.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Good to "see" you again @wxl
<wxl> hai
<kc2bez> Oh hey, the gang is all here now! Nice.
<wxl> i have to leave again soon but not for as long
<wxl> where we at with stuff
<wxl> ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> where we at with stuff], Pretty much set.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> casper and Cala settings are all uploaded and migrated.
<wxl> tested?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I tested it personally but we always need more testing this close to the release, heh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I put out a call for testing last night
<wxl> well you can't really test casper exactly
<kc2bez> Yesterday's daily went fine for me on both 32bit and 64
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you might want to get climby to double check the uefi bit
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I'll download the latest daily today. I want to get the video done today as well and screenshots, screenshots, screenshots!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 👍
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just a quick heads up publicly that Raf (known as Wolf) has left the Lubuntu Team. We'll put something public out at one point.
<wxl> so what exactly is our plan in regards to the 0-day trojita patch? we're truly gonig to wait until release?
<wxl> s/\(trojita\)/\1\/webkit/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> As soon as I can get to it, but yeah.
<wxl> i'd love for that not to be in the final release
<wxl> the libreoffice one sucks.. but that one is horrid
<wxl> you have seen the symptoms, right?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We're way too late to get anything on the ISO but we can do 0-day SRUs.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah I've seen the symptoms.
<wxl> oh well
<wxl> well at minimum we can at least get the fix in a ppa and have it tested with the sru bug written and all ready to go before release
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We can.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Like I said, we can have it go in cosmic-updates on the day of release.
<wxl> the release notes should mention the need to update for it to work correctly
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<kc2bez> I have been reading through the manual, I think it is an area I can help with. I have been reading through the contributing section, i may need some help with that. I realize there are more pressing things before release but I wanted to mention it.
<wxl> actually that needs to be fixed
<wxl> the git clone address is wrong, for one
<wxl> it should be the one one phab
<kc2bez> I was wondering, I thought everything was on phab.
<wxl> smilarl the whole "submit uyour code" thing is wrong, too. just `arc diff`
<wxl> you need arcanist though
<wxl> a big help would be to update that
<kc2bez> I have to learn how first ;)
<wxl> the requirements are here https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging-tutorial/
<wxl> for the puroses of the manual A, Bb, E are unnecessary
<wxl> oh and don't install devscripts, tar, quilt
<wxl> if you use the http links instead of the git+ssh ones, you also don't need ssh and can avoid doing C,D
<kc2bez> I'll read through. I have to leave for a bit but when I get back I'll give it a look. Thanks :wxl
<wxl> then it's basically git clone; make some changes, git add, git commit, arc diff
<wxl> @TheWendyPower is working on a video
<wxl> yeah i got to jet too honestly
<kc2bez> I think I can get it. i will catch up with you later.
<wxl> be back in about 5-6 hours
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGd6f5795cb4c6: Initial draft of the 18.10 release notes.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGd6f5795cb4c6
<lyorian> kc2bez: any improvements for the manual?
<kc2bez> lyorian: I think what you have done is excellent. If I was a new user I would be able to follow along very well. Any edits that I may have are minor in the grand scheme of things.
<kc2bez> I just thought I could help proof it a bit.
<lyorian> yep always hard to find your own typos
<kc2bez> I agree, more eyes are better.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb614b7826f33: Add how to print and export to pdf.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb614b7826f33
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2164e6bd08e6: Add useage for how to extract and open files from an archieve.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2164e6bd08e6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdd184e544de1: Add how to open/close tabs on featherpad.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdd184e544de1
<tsimonq2> Aww, where'd Lyn go? :(
<tsimonq2> I'm going to start a branch in Git for my typo cleanup stuff, then merge in when I'm done.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-07
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb18ba6a2471e: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb18ba6a2471e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa81240199510: Add note on what a pipe character is in case example did not make sense] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa81240199510
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL17757fad9724: Minor Reword] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL17757fad9724
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: re xscreensaver. Which one should be default?
<guiver_d> fyi: I've received notification from 'upstream' screenfetch should correctly detect Lubuntu as LXQt & LXDE  (I haven't looked at code; notification from github upstream report re: lp 1798364)
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1798364 in screenfetch (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 18.10 - screenfetch wrongly says LXDE (not LXQt)" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1798364
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 can you give me instructions on how to pick the latest git for globalkeys. I would like to close the shortcuts task asap.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [@tsimonq2 can you give me instructions on how to pick the latest git for globalk …], So the version number will be CURRENT_VERSION+gitYYYYMMDD where YYYYMMDD is the date of the last commit to master
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Create a new changelog entry with that and -0ubuntu1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Then git clone the upstream tip of master, rm -rf .git/, and tar that up into an orig file that debuild will accept
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Noted. I will do this after dinner. Will ping you.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thank you
<lubot> <RikMills> FYI, nvidia users with the 418 driver in disco will probably get a broken upgrade to eoan at the moment
<lubot> <RikMills> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-9/+bug/1830961
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot this page needs updating. the link http://mirror.url.com/ubuntu/ should be changed. whom do I tell this?
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot this page needs updating. the link …], Why should that be changed?
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker [https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot this page needs updating. the link …], ... changed to what?
<lubot> <RikMills> "Note: You must change the above mirror.url.com with the URL of a valid archive mirror local to you. "
<lubot> <RikMills> Seems to me it is intended to be generic
<lubot> <teward001> no, that's intended for the user to update it
<lubot> <teward001> it'd be the same as if we said to use archive.ubuntu.com or ubuntu.iaminsane.net
<lubot> <RikMills> @teward001 [no, that's intended for the user to update it], hence generic
<lubot> <teward001> doesn't mean it needs *changed*
<lubot> <teward001> it's meant to be generic, yes.
<lubot> <teward001> that's why it says to change it
<lubot> <teward001> E:NOACTIONREQUIRED
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [it'd be the same as if we said to use archive.ubuntu.com or ubuntu.iaminsane.net], Somehow I wouldn't be surprised if you actually had iaminsane.net :P
<lubot> <teward001> i don't though lol
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> The debootstrap chroot page has a different link. This link didn't work for me.
<lubot> <RikMills> @teward001 [E:NOACTIONREQUIRED], That is what I was saying
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [i don't though lol], How much is it?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills ["Note: You must change the above mirror.url.com with the URL of a valid archive …], Ohh. I didn't know that. My bad
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ah. Now when rereading, I see that note there.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *facepalms*
<lubot> <teward001> *hands @The_LoudSpeaker the fail sauce today*
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T72: tweak minimum requirements] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T72#2468
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALff1352532efe: Add nm-tray context screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALff1352532efe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1df9c739d859: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1df9c739d859
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc5c6e039ed28: Reword known connections] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc5c6e039ed28
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL164d97ef3239: Add wifi select scan] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL164d97ef3239
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL623ab546f814: Fix styling] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL623ab546f814
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2cfad9cd79c3: Style known connections] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2cfad9cd79c3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL485592739b0a: Add active connections thing] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL485592739b0a
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 wxl @The_LoudSpeaker compiled an tested this redshift-qt is packaging material. Do we create a repository on phab or somewhere else? https://github.com/Chemrat/redshift-qt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> It works OK btw
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL657d714e0d67: Reword and style Wi-Fi networks] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL657d714e0d67
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL01cb966d977d: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL01cb966d977d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfb2a7346f1cb: Reword how to launch] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfb2a7346f1cb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALad21404116c0: Remove unneeded space] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALad21404116c0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALae31d2dc38b7: Fix heading captilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALae31d2dc38b7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6cdddf508da5: Fix capitlization of heading again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6cdddf508da5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc21855c2de44: Fix capitlization again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc21855c2de44
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL066fc98ee977: Fix capitlization again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL066fc98ee977
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALefbeefb27264: Fix capitilization more] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALefbeefb27264
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3933bcaa0c98: Fix capitilization again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3933bcaa0c98
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-08
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa2465d50d367: Fix capitilization again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa2465d50d367
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2baeb38f8adc: Fix capitilization again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2baeb38f8adc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL258c2475323a: Another capitilizaiton error] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL258c2475323a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcbdaa740b1e1: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcbdaa740b1e1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3b3cf2c91bbe: Fix how to launch capitilization again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3b3cf2c91bbe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf2bf88dcd5ad: another capitlization fix on how to launch] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf2bf88dcd5ad
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL696fb7d5e9aa: Fix how to launch capitilization again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL696fb7d5e9aa
<wxl> @HMollerCl i trust this isn't even in debian yet? maybe make a ppa to start so people can start to test
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl I haven't found a redshift-qt in debian, and this is the one it gave me more trust from the one I founnd in github, it has arch and gentoo packages
<wxl> @HMollerCl so we'll want to get it in debian. i need to figure out how to do that with the compton fork, so i'll let you know when i get there :) meanwhile, get it in a ppa!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL92d412783197: Fix capitilization again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL92d412783197
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL01f91ce85f50: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL01f91ce85f50
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc772a12d0795: Fix capitilization of printers] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc772a12d0795
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8a5f00a3bd5f: Fix capitilization again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8a5f00a3bd5f
<guiverc> couple of days ago I had my first New York (locale not detected) install - same hp box, but today my location is detected
<lubot> <lynorian> Ok I have something wierd happening every time I turn my hdmi monitor on it switches audio to that as default if I turn the monitor power button off
<lubot> <lynorian> is this intended?
<lubot> <lynorian> is there way to document not doing this
<lubot> <lynorian> this is on 19.10
<guiverc> @lynorian that sounds familiar, as I think I've read other users reporting likely on 19.10 on askubu (which would be off-topic as ubuntu+1 & put 'on hold'), also possibly not lxqt/lubu specific, but no clue sorry.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> someone tell me how do I make chroot autocomplete commands like apt-get, etc. none of the commands are getting autocompleted when I press tab. sooo frustrating
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> re: redshift-qt yup! @HMollerCl get it into a ppa. I wil test.
<guiverc> I'll test too, I use Redshift(-gtk) so a Qt version would be great!!!
<guiverc> another install (4th today) & reporting new york?  cancel & restart installed & back it's melbourne.. maybe threshold on reply is too short??
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 you there?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I downloaded the latest git from upstream for globalkeys. … Renamed the folder to lxqt-globalkeys_0.14.1+git20190923 … Created a orig.tar.gz with same name using that folder
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> next steps?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [I downloaded the latest git from upstream for globalkeys. … Renamed the folder to …], edit. tar.xz
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> liote. I got what you said.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *lite
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Make sure you don't just rename it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> okay done. I mean built successfully
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> but I can't run rm -rf !(debian) .pc/ I am building in a chroot
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> done. here:  https://phab.lubuntu.me/D49
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Updated to latest git: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D49
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> is this corect? @tsimonq2
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But I see only translations there -\o/-
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbd67f08651b5: Fix capitilzation and whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbd67f08651b5
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> what I did: … clone from phab.  … dch -i change version name … clone from git master … create a orig.tar.xz … tar -x —strip-components=1 -f ../location-of-tar … quilt refresh … debuild -b —nosign …  rm -rf !(debian) .pc/ … git add -A … arc diff
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> where did I go wrong?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe51f2f569fd5: Fix capitilization and whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe51f2f569fd5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd5b9f60a945a: Fix capitlization on How to Launch] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd5b9f60a945a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL079a294ebb2b: Fix How to Launch capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL079a294ebb2b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL085664823839: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL085664823839
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8cc4cf2fc23a: Fix How to launch capitilization again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8cc4cf2fc23a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALefe93ab618d2: Fix How to Launch again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALefe93ab618d2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5a3dbd218a23: Fix How to Launch capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5a3dbd218a23
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL62850af00bb7: Fix How to LAunch capitilization again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL62850af00bb7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7e8f2d028261: Fix captilization on How To Launch] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7e8f2d028261
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [where did I go wrong?], Anyone with any leads will be much appreciated.
<sealronis54> i have a pc, that has 1gb ram and i installed lubuntu 19 there, it is slow and lagging. I tryed to change memory swapping number from 60 to 90 or 100 but that helped only a little to none. That computer has 64-bit architecture and i installed 64 bit lubuntu there, but now im thinking i could try 32 bit and maybe older version. Some people say that
<sealronis54> they have run lubuntu on 128-256mb ram, so with correct configuration and maybe older version i should be able to run it on 1gb tooOn my main PC i also have this bug where lubuntu starts loading, number of ( OK ) colored text lines go and stops on ( OK ) GNOME Desktop loaded, i assume its because i installed another display manager - lightDM i
<sealronis54> think its name was and gdm3 and the original one and they must be conflicting, so i guess i need to reinstall new lubuntu.Sealronis08:16:32But the pressing problem is with the 1gb ram computer in about an hour or two i need to install new OS on that pc, so people can use it. Its a public computer.
<sealronis54> i posted this on other support channel too
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [where did I go wrong?], I think you need to remove the whole translation folder plus the dot files like `.gitattributes`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [I think you need to remove the whole translation folder plus the dot files like …], But I don't see things other than those translations there in D49. Idk why?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [But I don't see things other than those translations there in D49. Idk why?], do you mean when you do a `ls`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Check this: … https://phab.lubuntu.me/D49 … Here I see only translation files modified, along with those git attributes and others. Don't see any modifications to the actual cpp files. Why?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Updated to latest git: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D49
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [is this corect? @tsimonq2], The only thing that should change is the changelog
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah I did that only. Dch -i
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [what I did: … clone from phab.  … dch -i change version name … clone from git master … c …], Here.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So you suggest removing other files from D49?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [The only thing that should change is the changelog], All other changes need to be discarded
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://forum.lxqt.org/t/release-qps-2-0-0/906
<lubot> <HMollerCl> new qps
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rARTc7b5bed2ff91: Added lubuntu-grub-theme] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rARTc7b5bed2ff91
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rART912c7ad92d7a: Add wallpapers from the wallpaper contest. D47 T76] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rART912c7ad92d7a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING8d14dd93bcc8: Picked the latest git.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING8d14dd93bcc8
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-artwork (eoan-proposed/universe) [19.10.1 => 19.10.2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lxqt-globalkeys (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.14.1-0ubuntu4 => 0.14.1+git20190923-0ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
<tsimonq2> Uploaded.
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: ^ I do believe you'll have the last upload of the cycle, hopefully.
<kc2bez> Thank you @tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: How is that coming along, by the way?
<kc2bez> tsimonq2: how is what coming along?
<apt-ghetto> tsimonq2: What is with https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGING02814a7ea5e1c03b031295df46c51086823c9bf3 ? Can you upload it too?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can tonight, unless @kc2bez or wxl wants to
<apt-ghetto> As far as I understand it, the Revision was closed because I uploaded the same commit to ci/stable
<apt-ghetto> And the commit is missing in ubuntu/eoan
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> And the commit is missing in ubuntu/eoan], Cherry pick the commit?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Or git merge
<apt-ghetto> I can't do it the next 22 hours
<apt-ghetto> My dev machines are at home
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okau
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> kc2bez: How is that coming along, by the way?], I feel like I missed something, I am sure the miscommunication is on my end, I am not sure my mental status is 100 percent.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [I feel like I missed something, I am sure the miscommunication is on my end, I a …], Do we have a new Cala in Roan?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *Eoan
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ah I follow you now. sorry for the sense moment. Did you see my message, cala settings have to change at the same time.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You're okay :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sure, are those changes ready?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can get them ready tonight. I did put the latest version in stable for testing.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I haven't done anything with settings other than testing in a vm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbdd0c823814d: Fix capitilization again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbdd0c823814d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7f7bbfad59a3: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7f7bbfad59a3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb8a4e46174d2: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb8a4e46174d2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf25d62f7e24e: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf25d62f7e24e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdfda2c97d3a1: Fix capitlization again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdfda2c97d3a1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0517f75c66a3: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0517f75c66a3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1dd786b15801: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1dd786b15801
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> check now @tsimonq2  … https://phab.lubuntu.me/D49
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Updated to latest git: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D49
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> you pushed it already? … https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING8d14dd93bcc80f95cf12cd04ad932091de9c5194
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-artwork [source] (eoan-proposed) [19.10.2]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [you pushed it already? … https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING8d14dd93b …], Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And uploaded
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I thought I had messed it up.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> so when do these changes reflect in latest iso?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Tomorrow's ISO
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> k.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: which file was this? https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#1589
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Our xscreensaver theme is too old: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#1589
<wxl> look at the comment above
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ah! xscreensaver
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> .xscreensaver
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> actually
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-09
<guiverc> I'm having trouble "Lubuntu checklist install - full disk, ENCRYPTion, UEFI, NO internet"; thumb-drive has been tested twice good, but still "Installation failed. Bad unsquash configuration. The sources's filesystem "/cdrom/casper/filesystem.unsquashfs" does not exist" is this known?
<guiverc> s/.unsquashfs/.squashfs/ ^
<kc2bez> I don't think it was known guiverc but I am not sure if I tested for that either.
<guiverc> "Installation failed. Bad unsquash configuration. The source filesystem "/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs" does not exist" 
<guiverc> I didn't find anything on lp .. I'll file & look at lp report..  Thanks kc2bez 
<kc2bez> Out of curiosity which daily was the last one you tried before this one?
<guiverc> 20191007 (no issues) - I added a ISO field to https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/release-team/testing-checklist/ so I can record there  -- today I'm sing 2019-10-08 freshly downloaded
<guiverc> s/sing/using/ ^  (it's a bit cool)
<kc2bez> Ok good to know. Thanks.
<guiverc> lp 1847378   ^
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1847378 in calamares (Ubuntu) "lubuntu 19.10 encrypt install bad unsquash configuration - does not exist" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847378
<kc2bez> It looks like all efi installs fail. I tried with internet and unencrypted. BIOS install worked in VBOX
<kc2bez> @tsimonq2 wxl Check above ^^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Find where the squashfs is
<kc2bez> It looks like it is where it is supposed to be. `/cdrom/casper/`
<kc2bez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qjrRgHn2YQ/
<guiverc> kc2bez, sorry I walked dog & disappeared, I had two passes listed on checklist (https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/release-team/testing-checklist/) using 20191007 ISO done yesterday
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Does it work in the Beta?
<guiverc> tsimonq2, it'll take me awhile to download & test beta.. but franksmcb listed EFI as tested on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/406/builds/200084/testcases/1701/results   (beta) - want me to download/test?
<kc2bez> I should have it pulled down in a couple of minutes
<kc2bez> @tsimonq2 it looks like artwork failed to build, somewhere  in all the commotion debian/lubuntu-artwork.install changes got dropped. Take a look here https://phab.lubuntu.me/D47?id=149#change-Pqx5HNNamdwy
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- Error: D47?id=149#change-Pqx5HNNamdwy is an invalid task reference.
<kc2bez> LUKS on EFI in VBOX works for the beta.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lxqt-globalkeys landed, please upgrade and test @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lxqt-globalkeys-l10n/eoan,eoan 0.14.1+git20190923-0ubuntu1 all [upgradable from: 0.14.1-0ubuntu4]
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> On it.
<kc2bez> Ok weird, 3 out of 10 times the daily has stuff in /cdrom/casper/ 
<kc2bez> It looks like having a luks partition on the installed system seems to make the live iso fail. If the installer fails you reboot it will work the next time around. I will test the same on the beta now.
<guiverc> I rebooted sony thing (used in my testing) & now it's installed - fitting with the 3 out of .. of kc2bez  (/cdrom/ directory was populated this boot I noted)
<guiverc> (still using latest ISO 20191008)
<guiverc> installed/installing ^
<kc2bez> It looks like the beta is having no issues with the installed system being luks. I will test it again to make sure.
<kc2bez> I'm not having any issues with the beta release, only the daily.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL736b4f5c961d: Add DNS 1 field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL736b4f5c961d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc4f57fa83442: Add DNS(2)] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc4f57fa83442
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf33e2df5214f: Add MAC Address field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf33e2df5214f
<kc2bez> @tsimonq2 wxl 3 diffs up for review. https://phab.lubuntu.me/D50 https://phab.lubuntu.me/D51 https://phab.lubuntu.me/D52
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Package Calamares for new upstream release: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D50
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Calamares is not capitalized: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D51
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Add wallpapers to lubuntu-artwork.install: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D52
 * kc2bez sleeps now
<guiverc> sleep well kc2bez, thanks for all your hard work today (& every day)
<guiverc> VLC is working in Kubuntu live; still not in Lubuntu  :(
<RikMills> the fixed kernel is not in Eoan yet. I fudged a fix for kubuntu
<guiverc> that makes me feel better... thanks RikMills 
<lubot> <RikMills> lubuntu-artwork failed to build: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/445881802/buildlog_ubuntu-eoan-amd64.lubuntu-artwork_19.10.2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<lubot> <RikMills> New wallpapers were not added to .install file
<lubot> <kc2bez> @RikMills [New wallpapers were not added to .install file], I pushed a diff in phab before I went to bed that should fix that.
<lubot> <RikMills> @kc2bez [I pushed a diff in phab before I went to bed that should fix that.], I don't see one. Link?
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D52
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Add wallpapers to lubuntu-artwork.install: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D52
<lubot> <RikMills> Oh, a diff for review. I thought you meant a commit direct to the repo.
<lubot> <RikMills> I forget that a lot of you are doing it like that
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes, for review in phab not to the repo.
<lubot> <RikMills> :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker lxqt-globalkeys working ok in my tests
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lxqt-globalkeys/eoan,now 0.14.1+git20190923-0ubuntu1 amd64 [installed]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez I'll merge and upload all of your diffs in about 45 mins, unless you can get to it first
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [@The_LoudSpeaker lxqt-globalkeys working ok in my tests], All clear?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sweet
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [@kc2bez I'll merge and upload all of your diffs in about 45 mins, unless you can …], I am tied up for a bit so please go ahead. I appreciate it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [I am tied up for a bit so please go ahead. I appreciate it.], Thanks for your work
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ("nice one" is an Ubuntu Desktop-ism)
<wxl> sorry for being quiet ya'll. what did i miss?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGc2221d578729: Package Calamares for new upstream release] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGc2221d578729
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSa45f0163460c: Calamares is not capitalized] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSa45f0163460c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSd34d3ac983ee: Depend on a versioned Calamares to ensure that this package and Calamares…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSd34d3ac983ee
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rART803eeff97030: Add wallpapers to lubuntu-artwork.install] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rART803eeff97030
<wxl> ^ re: that change of the log files, we'll need to rewrite the apport hook
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGING5040504b2c6d: Fix FTBS of nm-tray] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGING5040504b2c6d
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: calamares-settings-ubuntu (eoan-proposed/universe) [1:19.10.6 => 1:19.10.7] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: calamares (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.2.12-0ubuntu1 => 3.2.14-0ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-artwork (eoan-proposed/universe) [19.10.2 => 19.10.3] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: nm-tray (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-0ubuntu1 => 0.4.3-0ubuntu2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-artwork [source] (eoan-proposed) [19.10.3]
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares/browse/ubuntu%252Feoan/debian/patches/apport-package-hook.patch$55
<wxl> ^ @kc2bez
<tsimonq2> wxl: Funny, Cala was just accepted.
<lubot> <kc2bez> ahh poo, I missed that apologies
<lubot> anita200 was added by: anita200
<tsimonq2> If that's critical for this cycle, it needs to be fixed ASAP.
<tsimonq2> wxl, @kc2bez: ^
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: lubuntu-artwork [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [19.10.3] (lubuntu)
<wxl> it's critical only in the sense that if we get bugs against cala, it's not going to pull the log in which is going to be a big PITA for triage
<lubot> <kc2bez> currently mobile so it will be a bit if you need me to do it.
<wxl> i'm kind of under the gun here at work (and in life in general)
<lubot> <kc2bez> I understand that feeling. I will … try to get to it as soon as possible
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New: accepted lubuntu-artwork [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [19.10.3]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL926966f4fff1: Minor reword] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL926966f4fff1
<wxl> i thought that said minor reward
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb510016d07fe: Minor reword saying over 100 percent volume] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb510016d07fe
<kc2bez> wxl: @tsimonq2 https://phab.lubuntu.me/D54 is up
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Refresh apport-hook patch: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D54
<wxl> lgtm @kc2bez ship it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> +1 JFDI
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Please upload
<kc2bez> Ok. On it.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING24f981053cda: Refresh apport-hook patch] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING24f981053cda
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: calamares (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.2.14-0ubuntu1 => 3.2.14-0ubuntu2] (lubuntu)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2b3f679cbc74: Specify what kind of input] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2b3f679cbc74
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2171261eeeea: Fix capitilization again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2171261eeeea
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 wxl I noticed there's still a 'weblate' container... do we mind me blasting that with the proverbial nuke and setting up clean?
<lubot> <teward001> asking on Noumeno's behalf :P
<wxl> @teward001 i think the general consensus was that we should just hand the keys to the Global Team and let them have at it. so carte blanche for them :)
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: the question was whether i nuke it or not
<lubot> <teward001> but if nobody uses the weblate now I'll initiate orbital strikes :P
<lubot> <teward001> i have to deploy a new firewall tomorrow at home first - i need DHCP-PD for my IPv6 delegations to work so i have to redo that side of my network as a result
<lubot> <teward001> until then though
<lubot> <teward001> bleh
<lubot> <teward001> (after i'll deploy weblate)
<wxl> @teward001 exterminate
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001 i think the general consensus was that we should just hand the …], Then we will fill it with content. ;)
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-10
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 D49 abandoned?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [@tsimonq2 D49 abandoned?], Already uploaded
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 👍🏻
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> checked shortcuts, works great. Finally!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also, lubuntu-grub-theme is not installed by default? It should get installed with lubuntu-artwork right?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 wxl
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [also, lubuntu-grub-theme is not installed by default? It should get installed wi …], Probably just in the metapackage
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The seed
<wxl[m]> Did both the seed and Lubuntu-meta get updated? 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> Did both the seed and Lubuntu-meta get updated?], say like this always. don't talk in riddles @tsimonq2
<wxl[m]> There ya go @The_LoudSpeaker 😂
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> when does seed gets updated?
<wxl[m]> He doesn't talk in riddles, just half sentences
<wxl[m]> When you update it 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also, it's in the latest live. I mean not installed by default. but I can install it by apt install lubuntu-grub-theme. I don't need to add my ppa.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> When you update it 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣], yeah. send instructions. I am free for next 2 hours.
<wxl[m]> Right the package is in the archives
<wxl[m]> rSEED
<wxl[m]> rLUBUNTUMETA
<wxl[m]> In that order
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> oh. so what do I do to https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/seed/ ?
<wxl[m]> See the latter's README for instructions on how to deal with it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> oh. okay
<wxl[m]> Read the files and their titles and they should explain themselves. Ask if it doesn't make sense
<The_LoudSpeaker> sure.
<wxl> sorry rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING
<wxl> @teward001 i just happened to be on the shell and it saw some mail come in for lubuntu from cron. it's trying to run update.posts on the blog and there's a cert failure on https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/blog/.git … any ideas?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc2acc5897876: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc2acc5897876
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe68565296b71: Remove confusing phrase] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe68565296b71
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL80a1ed3a1420: Minorly reword searching for files] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL80a1ed3a1420
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8f4ff94f3037: Add ark prop screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8f4ff94f3037
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL736d227ad16f: Add archive name field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL736d227ad16f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL01a16e1f2101: Add Archive type field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL01a16e1f2101
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL20e7a42423c3: Add Mime-type to ark-properties] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL20e7a42423c3
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lubuntu-artwork landed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and plymouth-logo*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nice!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> not sure if some manual config will be necesary, specially for wallpaper
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [not sure if some manual config will be necesary, specially for wallpaper], Oh?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> The new wallpaper shoul be in teh re right?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, in an upgrade I don't see it automatically changed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> The new wallpaper woul need to be chosen manually
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Did you log out and back in?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Or try a fresh daily?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> neither
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Or an upgrade from 19.04? :) )
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Give them a try
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Should be good
<lubot> <HMollerCl> upgrade from 19.04 but I should logout/in
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Since I haven't changed the default wallpaper that could work
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [Since I haven't changed the default wallpaper that could work], It should
<lubot> <HMollerCl> question asside, do you know where I can get info on how stream(QProcess) works in c++ ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not sure.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://github.com/Chemrat/redshift-qt/blob/master/systemtray.cpp#L54
<lubot> <HMollerCl> how this works, it only readds stout, I would like to read stderr also
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001 i just happened to be on the shell and it saw some mail come in …], would need the exact error(s).  Probably complaining about SSL certs because something doesn't have a cert, but I need the full error message.
<wxl[m]> @teward001 `tail /var/mail/lubuntu`
<wxl[m]> @HMollerCl https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qprocess.html#details
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> @HMollerCl https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qprocess.html#details], but I found no mention of a stream() function there.
<lubot> <teward001> wxl[m]: in which shell?  phab?
<wxl[m]> @HMollerCl isn't that an instantiation of `QTextStream`? (see `stream.readLine()`) https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtextstream.html 
<wxl[m]> @teward001 yeah
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: yeah, taht should be
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks
<lubot> <HMollerCl> now I don't now how it can get a QProcess as input https://github.com/Chemrat/redshift-qt/blob/master/systemtray.cpp#L54
<wxl[m]> `bool SystemTray::StartRedshift()` is where the stream is setup
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> @teward001 `tail /var/mail/lubuntu`], oh that's on the *host* not the phab shell itself
<lubot> <teward001> learn specifics
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> @teward001 `tail /var/mail/lubuntu`], fixed
<lubot> <teward001> host needed the internal CA cert we use
<lubot> <teward001> it should be working now
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: thanks needed to "_redshiftProcess->setReadChannel(QProcess::StandardError);"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> change channel
<lubot> <HMollerCl> redshift doesn't handle when geoclue can't get the location.... Neither redshift-gtk
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and redshift-gtk (and th version of qt I'm forking) crashes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but the qt version don't say why it crashes....
<tsimonq2> Phab is going down for maintenance.
<tsimonq2> Well, if I could access it via SSH.
<tsimonq2> Yeah, no.
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^^^^
<tsimonq2> Why is my public key being denied?
<wxl[m]> Because you broke it? 
<tsimonq2> ???
<tsimonq2> Welp, I guess the root password is getting reset.
 * wxl[m] uploaded an image: IMG_20190821_204715_183.jpg (45KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/disroot.org/lQijXyjcDXycUIPqynNgEJfe >
<wxl[m]> @teward001 and I both have recently been in there.. I'm afk now tho 
<tsimonq2> Well, I guess I'll just bother teward until I get access again.
<tsimonq2> teward: teward teward teward teward teward teward teward teward teward teward teward teward teward teward teward teward 
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> Welp, I guess the root password is getting reset.], um
<lubot> <teward001> you are using 10022 right
<lubot> <teward001> we changed the mgmt port for the host system
<lubot> <teward001> if you missed that when I blasted you and WXL with those announcements an eon ago
<tsimonq2> And you didn't tell me?
<lubot> <teward001> you deserve to be slapped
<lubot> <teward001> actually
<lubot> <teward001> ***I DID***
<lubot> <teward001> you just ignored it
<lubot> <teward001> so this is your fault :P
<lubot> <teward001> wxl even told you
<tsimonq2> Blergh.
<lubot> <teward001> 22 now redirs to Phab for git
<lubot> <teward001> 10022 is for the host system
<lubot> <teward001> that was wxl and your choice and you OK'd it :P
<tsimonq2> hmm
<wxl[m]> Told you
<lubot> <teward001> so ultimately
<lubot> <teward001> ERR:YourFault @tsiom
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Phab is back.
<lubot> <aptghetto> I guess, we can close https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/+bug/1833490 because this should be fixed with https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGScd7fa92d15410c58e80490028a508114d5ca9aec
<wxl> @aptghetto which is the specific fix in that diff?
<lubot> <aptghetto> `bootloaderEntryName: Ubuntu`in file `branding.desc`
<lubot> <aptghetto> And IMO, the bug is not related to Grub2
<wxl> derp i'm not sure why i wasn't seeing it
<wxl> i went up and down that diff two times
<wxl> look at @aptghetto doing bug triage. man, i love you.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I believe 19.10 will have better reviews than 19.04
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [I believe 19.10 will have better reviews than 19.04], How so? :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Because we fix most of the bugs people mentioned before
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And the beta reviews have been good
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool
<wxl> do you have examples of beta reviews?
<wxl> ^ @HMollerCl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=lubuntu+19.10&sp=CAI%253D
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl ^
<wxl> thank god for subtitles jeez
<wxl> we should send this one to everyone that complains about lightweight https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOJ44XyIQRI
<wxl> did we at least get the default xscreensaver hack in?
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker ^ ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> did we at least get the default xscreensaver hack in?], Not afaik
<wxl> we should at least get that. should be pretty easy. i assume we can sneak one in?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do so on your own accord
<wxl> um
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Convince Adam to let it in
<lubot> <HMollerCl> new lxqt-globalkeys released https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/releases/tag/0.14.2
<lubot> <HMollerCl> should be the same we pull with git.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *pulled from
<kc2bez> standup?
<wxl> oh yikes
<wxl> gonna have to be quick for me
<wxl> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<kc2bez> o/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> |lIi
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hi here but am working. I would just want to know if there's any support tickets needing triaging and what to test
<wxl> @SamuelBanya as i've said before, we don't do support tickets, per se. you just check the places. we're just doing daily iso testing now, up until final testing happens. you could always do bug triage if you are so inclined.
<wxl> anyways go @kc2bez 
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Fine. Any bugs that are trending?
<kc2bez> Test all the things. Release next week ;)
<kc2bez> * diffs pushed to phab
<kc2bez> - https://phab.lubuntu.me/D50
<kc2bez> - https://phab.lubuntu.me/D51
<kc2bez> - https://phab.lubuntu.me/D52
<kc2bez> - thanks to @tsimonq2 for uploading
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] Package Calamares for new upstream release: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D50
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] Calamares is not capitalized: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D51
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] Add wallpapers to lubuntu-artwork.install: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D52
<wxl> @SamuelBanya dig through here https://bugs.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-packaging
<kc2bez> * uploads
<kc2bez> -  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares/3.2.14-0ubuntu2
<kc2bez> * testing
<kc2bez> - so far I have tested new Calamares (3.2.14-0ubuntu2) in vbox for EFI installs with and without encryption. I have also done a BIOS install without encryption. all good so far
<wxl> @SamuelBanya see also https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/bugs/ especially the latter half
<kc2bez> * NEEDS TESTING
<kc2bez> - geoip for those that had issues, please and thank you :)
<wxl> @kc2bez: i saw some chatter the other day about something not working? something about having a pre-existing lvm or something???
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks
<kc2bez> That was a daily
<wxl> @kc2bez: also do we think geoip is fixed?
<wxl> @kc2bez: but is it still an issue?
<wxl> @SamuelBanya thank you
<kc2bez> I do, but further testing needed
<wxl> ok cool
<kc2bez> I don't know for sure without tests, I guess.
<kc2bez> Lots of refactoring done on the cala side
<kc2bez> The daily that had issues could've been just that daily not sure.
<wxl> ooh refactoring, fun
<wxl> what specifically was the issue?
<kc2bez> If you had an installed luks system the `/cdrom/` on the live didn't have anything in it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez so geoip should be fixed?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Will test then
<kc2bez> E:NOFILESTOCOPY
<wxl> ^^^ there's something you could test on the daily iso @SamuelBanya
<wxl> do we have a bug for that?
<kc2bez> IF it fails to install a reboot with the live `/cdrom/` was populated again
<kc2bez> Really strange
<kc2bez> Install worked next time around
<kc2bez> That is all I have this week.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez now I only see 1 calamares shortcut
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is it fixed then?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I mean, 1 calamares .desktop
<kc2bez> In the menu?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So is it a cala, or /cdrom issue?
<wxl> @SamuelBanya presumedly Cala since Ubiquity folks weren't having the problem.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez but I  only installed calamares in my system, no live. But previously I saw 2 .desktops in the menu
<kc2bez> Check in live I bet you see 2
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So in terms of testing that cala issue, basically a successful install would mean it's not an issue then right?
<kc2bez> Not sure wxl it may be the way the squash is made. Ubiquity doesn't install straight luks like we do they use lvm
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So do an installation in virtual box with UEFI?
<wxl> @SamuelBanya correct
<wxl> @kc2bez: either way the first step will be replicating it
<wxl> if we can, we need a bug for it
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Gotcha ok. I'm fixing my main desktop later for Debian but I can try an installation later for the latest daily image for Lubuntu
<kc2bez> Note the new cala isn't on the latest daily you need to upgrade to it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Note the new cala isn't on the latest daily you need to upgrade to it.], but it will be on tomorrow daily?
<kc2bez> I would think so, yes.
<kc2bez> I actually haven't checked in a few hours
<wxl> @SamuelBanya and remember the issue is you need a previous installation with luks to get the failure on the next install
<wxl> !info calamares eoan
<ubot93> calamares (3.2.14-0ubuntu2, eoan): distribution-independent installer framework. In component universe, is optional. Built by calamares. Size 2,650 kB / 7,296 kB. (Only available for linux-any.)
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> What is luks
<kc2bez> encryption
<wxl> encryption
<kc2bez> jinx
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ah gotcha
<wxl> you owe me a coke
<kc2bez> :D
 * kc2bez slides wxl a coke
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @SamuelBanya [What is luks], https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Unified_Key_Setup
<guiverc2> ((prior mentioned "need bug for it" - is it 1847378))
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So you install it on the first pass with luks encryption and then reinstall another time?
<kc2bez> yes
<wxl> bug 1847378
<ubot93> Bug 1847378 in calamares (Ubuntu) "lubuntu 19.10 encrypt install bad unsquash configuration - filesystem.squashfs does not exist" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847378
<lubot> <lynorian> I
<lubot> <lynorian> o\
<kc2bez> Any other questions for me?
<wxl> current daily has 3.2.14-0ubuntu2
<wxl> `wget --quiet -O - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/eoan-desktop-amd64.manifest | grep calamares`
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez did you saw the vide in off-topic?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> XD
<kc2bez> I will check it out
<kc2bez> Thanks wxl I just hadn't checked in a bit.
<wxl> @kc2bez: one last one: is that bug above the right one?
<kc2bez> Yes
<kc2bez> guiverc filed it
<wxl> ok so @SamuelBanya if you could report your results on that bug, it would be most appreciated
<kc2bez> I don't have the geoip one handy but there is one for that too.
<wxl> ok great work dan and and chris and thanks for the help samuel.. off to hans
<kc2bez> bug 1845424
<ubot93> Bug 1845424 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Calamares not selecting correct timezone when connected to internet" [Undecided, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1845424
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SamuelBanya are you in NY timezone?
<wxl> i've got about 10m left
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Not anymore. I'm in central now
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Time zone
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, then you can test that calamares timezone bug too.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SamuelBanya ^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, o big news on my side
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mostly testimng lxq-globalkeys
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and now I'm looking at redshiftt-qt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> will package that soon, just forked it because I wanted some changes.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> EOF
<wxl> presumedly you're pushing those changes upstream?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's mi idea
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *my
<wxl> good work
<wxl> !!!!
<ubot93> Factoid '!!!' not found
<lubot> <HMollerCl> But I believe that some won't be accepted
<wxl> you'll probably beat me to getting the compton fork into debian :/
<wxl> anyways... next??? lyn?
<lubot> <lynorian> I don't have a paste but I fixed so many typos including one really consistant one Of not capitilizing How to Launch
<wxl> hey, consistency is good, right? :)
<lubot> <lynorian> yes and reworded several small things in PulseAudio Volume Control
<wxl> given that you're working on typos it sounds like you've gone a long way to really completely cover documenting the entire distro.. and with that, i give you a standing ovation. for real.
<lubot> <lynorian> Oh and some new features added to nm-tray
<guiverc2> the manual is TERRIFIC lynorian 
<kc2bez> It truly is. 
<lubot> <lynorian> Also do we have the final wallpaper and stuff uploaded for final screenshots
 * kc2bez crosses fingers
<lubot> <lynorian> Also Can't really do the final hashes until right before distro release
<kc2bez> should be in today's daily
<wxl> i think that stuff is up.. i guess someone needs to test it and be sure
<wxl> !info lubuntu-artwork eoan
<ubot93> lubuntu-artwork (19.10.3, eoan): artwork for Lubuntu. In component universe, is optional. Built by lubuntu-artwork. Size 34,310 kB / 37,995 kB
<wxl> ^ that's what's in today's daily
<kc2bez> it landed but Hans mentioned something about it still being the old one
<wxl> that might have been yesterday's daily, though
<wxl> they build kind of late
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez there is the new one
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the wallpaper I mean
<kc2bez> on the daily?
<wxl> you can run `strings` on the iso and it should show you the version of the iso
<guiverc2> I'll grab & look at daily; but may need prompting to remember to report if I don't see it  (if I see changed wallpaper that will likely be my prompt)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> The things is that in an update it won't appear right away
<wxl> ok i need to go folks, but i haven't done much but grease the wheels.. life's been a little nutty on my end. please harass me if you need me.
<kc2bez> the default should be a symlink
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> on the daily?], @not sure if it is in the daily, but it is in the repo
<wxl> great job, everyone. we couldn't do it without you. you're all awesome!!!!!
<kc2bez> thanks for all you do wxl 
<lubot> <lynorian> Although I don't see a way for something I might want to add for tips and tricks for how to not have default sound switch to hdmi if you turn off your html monitor to default audio device
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> the default should be a symlink], yes a .jpg and a .png
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and we need weblate @N0um3n0 @teward001
<kc2bez> it needs some eyeballs
<lubot> <HMollerCl> for translating the manual
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there appear to be an army wanting to translate the manual in spanish
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @HMollerCl [and we need weblate @N0um3n0 @teward001], we have been talking and as soon as @teward001 starts it up, I will put the manual to translate.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @HMollerCl [there appear to be an army wanting to translate the manual in spanish], right
<lubot> <HMollerCl> someone else?
<kc2bez> That might be it. 
<guiverc2> i got nothun to say; blank mind as usual..
<kc2bez> Thanks for all the testing guiverc2 
<kc2bez> Thanks to everyone else too. 
<guiverc2> thank you all, and thank you Dan
<lubot> <N0um3n0> thanks to you who do all the work of lubuntu
<guiverc2> also good news I saw last night - VLC should work on live :)
<kc2bez> Today's daily! \o/ https://share.riseup.net/#tpaYfCqWx7BST6G_QJmWFw
<lubot> <N0um3n0> good
<guiverc2> given change on 1833490 (lubu grub-install puts efi in wrong..) - does much of https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/release-team/testing-checklist/ need blanking?
<kc2bez> Not sure guiverc2 I thought that was more of a "install alongside" issue but upgrades might be impacted too.
<guiverc2> New wallpaper on 19.10 daily LIVE :)
<guiverc2> VLC opens too :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Fantastic!!!
<kc2bez> UH OH! We have an issue with EFI installs! Can someone confirm?
<kc2bez> https://share.riseup.net/#qX3sjh1OqLVCHZdgqPNKdg
<guiverc2> kc2bez, I'll let my current install complete (bios), so can but it'll be awhile..
<kc2bez> Thanks. guiverc2
<guiverc2> (it just completed --- looking for my ultracrap thingy)
<guiverc2> Likely what you feared kc2bez:  Installation Failed.   Command apt install -y ...   (didn't diff with your riseup, but sure looks like it)
<guiverc2> do you want a bug report?  or is it an old one?  or you've got one?
<kc2bez> It needs a bug report, i haven't done that.
<kc2bez> I am trying without internet now.
<guiverc2> I'll start doing...
<guiverc2> fyi: I did without internet too
<kc2bez> wxl[m]: @tsimonq2 See above ^^
<kc2bez> oof
<guiverc2> after report made, want me to re-try with internet? kc2bez 
<kc2bez> Sure, it can't hurt.
<guiverc2> launchpad keeps having oops... i'll give it some time.. (maybe a delay for lp bug report)
<guiverc2> nope, it heard me... lp 1847700
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1847700 in calamares (Ubuntu) "lubuntu 19.10 EFI install failed -- held broken packages 2019-10-10 daily" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847700
<kc2bez> Wonder if it should be against grub since that is what it can't install? Looks like changes today too http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/g/grub2/grub2_2.04-1ubuntu11/changelog
<guiverc2> sorry I didn't realize (grub) or consider.. change it.. btw my BIOS install had black GRUB screen post-install (not pretty blue Lubuntu logo) - an issue or clue?
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-11
<kc2bez> The blackscreen might be plymouth or did you mean before that?
<guiverc2> grub 'black' text screen - plymouth was as expected
<kc2bez> I don't know if I feel confident enough to change it to grub, I was just throwing it out there.
<kc2bez> This >< close
<kc2bez> guiverc2: I am going to check another flavor in a bit to see if others are having an issue as well.
<guiverc2> if you'd like me to do one, please just ask.
<kc2bez> It couldn't hurt if you have time, I can do Kubuntu if you want to pick a different one.
<guiverc2> I'll try xubuntu
<kc2bez> sounds good
<kc2bez> Kubuntu passed but their manifest shows a different grub version than us: grub2-common	2.04-1ubuntu10 vs grub2-common	2.04-1ubuntu11
<kc2bez> looks like kylin is the only other version with 2.04-1ubuntu11 right now. 
<wxl> can we upgrade grub before the install?
<kc2bez> on our live? or another flavor?
<wxl> live
<kc2bez> I can try
<guiverc2> fyi: my xubuntu is still writing to thumb-drive; not yet at testing phase
<kc2bez> I installed grub-efi-amd64-signed manually but the install still failed.
<kc2bez> The version numbering looks strange
<kc2bez> !info grub-efi-amd64-signed eoan
<ubot93> grub-efi-amd64-signed (1.126+2.04-1ubuntu10, eoan): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (EFI-AMD64 version, signed). In component main, is optional. Built by grub2-signed. Size 456 kB / 4,418 kB. (Only available for amd64.)
<kc2bez> !info grub-efi-amd64-signed disco
<ubot93> grub-efi-amd64-signed (1.115+2.02+dfsg1-12ubuntu2, disco): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (EFI-AMD64 version, signed). In component main, is optional. Built by grub2-signed. Size 399 kB / 3,726 kB. (Only available for amd64.)
<kc2bez> eh nvm
<guiverc2> finally xubuntu finished install; no issues but apt-cache policy does say 2.04-1ubuntu10 as you mentioned kc2bez 
<wxl[m]> !info grub-efi-amd64-bin eoan
<ubot93> grub-efi-amd64-bin (2.04-1ubuntu10, eoan): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (EFI-AMD64 modules). In component main, is extra. Built by grub2. Size 685 kB / 8,634 kB. (Only available for i386, kopensolaris-i386, any-amd64.)
<wxl[m]> Hmmm
<wxl[m]> The error seems to suggest a problem with that package but it seems to all match up. I'm confused
<kc2bez> me too
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL94f46c7ee892: Add compression method field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL94f46c7ee892
<wxl[m]>  /pool/main/g/grub2/grub-efi-amd64-bin_2.04-1ubuntu10_amd64.deb
<wxl[m]>  /pool/main/g/grub2-signed/grub-efi-amd64-signed_1.126+2.04-1ubuntu10_amd64.deb
<wxl[m]> That's what's in the .list
<wxl[m]> Hmm 11 came through 15 hours ago
<wxl[m]> Maybe we should try a respin
<kc2bez> yeah, when I did an install before the new iso respin it worked. 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL43cac89b4ead: Add opened read only field for ARK] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL43cac89b4ead
<wxl[m]> Oh there ya go
<wxl[m]> I didn't get that.. That's what confused me
<wxl[m]> I thought you said it didn't
<kc2bez> I did a apt update && full-upgrade on the live system this morning to get the new cala and that worked. But it didn't have the new grub that came later in the day, then the new daily came out.
<kc2bez> BIOS installs worked before and continue to work.
<kc2bez> Simon's bash line doesn't seem to work in a terminal though. https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/lubuntu/modules/before_bootloader_context.conf$15
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa8b6599020cf: Add number of entries for propertiues to archive] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa8b6599020cf
<lubuntu_> Whelp, so far so good
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [new lxqt-globalkeys released https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/releases/ta …], One day after I pull the git! 🤷🏻‍♂️ But it would be same only right?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @ubot93 [<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @Samuel …], Missed! Slept early. Anything for me?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: re: screensaver, I can get the updated default screensaver list in today. Without those which you don't want. Sorry for delay, really tied up between college and rains and relatives coming to my city.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [One day after I pull the git! 🤷🏻‍♂️ But it would be same only right?], Yes
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3FmJTWCgQk/ … This list I mean. With a couple of edits. wxl:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [Yes], So how do we update to latest release?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I would pass for this cycle
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Makes sense as it's the same.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Btw, is there a next version of lxqt coming soon?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe90549395ad7: Add last modified filed to ark prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe90549395ad7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2f08f11ea9b8: Add different crypto hashes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2f08f11ea9b8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1b22ec7a8685: Add switch application language to ARK customizing] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1b22ec7a8685
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Btw, is there a next version of lxqt coming soon?], I think yes
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl [and we need weblate @N0um3n0 @teward001], on my list now, it'll be built tomorrow.  ironing out some kinks in my network still but almost done there.
<lubot> <teward001> i'll set it up, but getting it fully operational is not on my plate :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks @teward001 we (global team) can go on from that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Someon could help me understand why in redshift-qt they kill the process for toggle (even for enable) and why it still appears in qps although is toogled?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> kill(_redshiftProcess->pid(), SIGUSR1);
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://github.com/Chemrat/redshift-qt/blob/master/systemtray.cpp#L160
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl ^ @tsimonq2
<wxl[m]> Hm I got kicked off freenode and can't get back on due to SASL and an expired certificate
<kc2bez> That isn't good. 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL399e11c58f55: Add primary language to swithichng ARK language] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL399e11c58f55
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL587091228d27: Add OK button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL587091228d27
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfc39fb0806d9: Add ark-language screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfc39fb0806d9
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @HMollerCl [kill(_redshiftProcess->pid(), SIGUSR1);], just found ot that kill() doesn't kill a process, it sends a signal....
<wxl> turns out the issue was my certificate. derp.
<kc2bez> Nice to see you back wxl
<wxl> and i just wrote myself a how to in case i forget again XD
<wxl> so did we check the dailies today? i'm especially concerned about the efi fail
<kc2bez> I am concerned too. I didn't notice a respin yet though.
<kc2bez> It looks like a ne grub got accepted this afternoon too.
<kc2bez> In proposed now.
<wxl> really?????
<kc2bez> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/2.04-1ubuntu12
<wxl> !info source:grub2 eoan-proposed
<ubot93> Package source:grub2 does not exist in eoan-proposed
<wxl> !info grub2 eoan-proposed
<ubot93> Package grub2 does not exist in eoan-proposed
<wxl> darnit i don't remember how to look up source packages
<lubot> <kc2bez> DDG is your friend
<wxl> yeah yeah i know but i want to befriend ubottu too :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> :D
<lubot> <teward001> Dont think Ubottu knows proposed lol
<wxl> !info calamares eoan-proposed
<ubot93> Package calamares does not exist in eoan-proposed
<wxl> oh hm
<lubot> <kc2bez> ah, it shouldn't
<lubot> <kc2bez> good bot
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+bug/135690
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 135690 in Ubuntu IRC Bots "[PackageInfo] ubotu doesn't handle source packages" [Wishlist, Triaged]
<wxl> there is THAT
<wxl> but
<wxl> !info calamares icky-icky-ka-pang-pow
<ubot93> 'icky-icky-ka-pang-pow' is not a valid release: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, experimental, fasttrack, liquorix, partner, stable, stable-backports, testing, tor, unstable, vanir, virtualbox
<wxl> there's proof that eoan-proposed IS a thing
<wxl> but since it only does binaries, it's kind of sucky
<wxl> we can do this though:
<wxl> !info grub-efi-amd64-bin eoan-proposed
<ubot93> Package grub-efi-amd64-bin does not exist in eoan-proposed
<wxl> well, we SHOULD be able to 
<wxl> might be with the freeze things are funky.. i don't know
<wxl> info src:grub2 eoan-proposed
<wxl> oops
<wxl> !info src:grub2 eoan-proposed
<ubot93> Package grub2 does not exist in eoan-proposed
<wxl> !info src:grub2 eoan
<ubot93> grub2 (2.04-1ubuntu11, eoan): Packages grub2, grub-linuxbios, grub-efi, grub-common, grub2-common, grub-emu, grub-emu-dbg, grub-pc-bin, grub-pc-dbg, grub-pc, grub-rescue-pc, grub-coreboot-bin, grub-coreboot-dbg, grub-coreboot, grub-efi-ia32-bin, grub-efi-ia32-dbg, grub-efi-ia32, grub-efi-ia32-signed-template, grub-efi-amd64-bin, grub-efi-amd64-dbg, grub-efi-amd64, grub-efi-amd64-signed-template, grub-efi-ia64-bin, grub-efi- (2 more messages)
<wxl> ah HA
<kc2bez> ooooh
<guiverc2> trying install on efi crapbook; fingers crossed (2019-10-11 17:00:41 ISO)
<wxl> !info src:calamares eoan
<ubot93> calamares (3.2.14-0ubuntu2, eoan): Packages calamares. Maintained by Jonathan Carter @ https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares/
<wxl> isn't that curious?
<wxl> that's XSBC-Original-Maintainer and Vcs-Browser
<lubot> <kc2bez> from debian
<wxl> !info src:calmares-settings-ubuntu eoan
<ubot93> Package calmares-settings-ubuntu does not exist in eoan
<wxl> !info src:calamares-settings-ubuntu eoan
<ubot93> calamares-settings-ubuntu (1:19.10.7, eoan): Packages calamares-settings-lubuntu, calamares-settings-ubuntu-common. Maintained by Lubuntu Developers @ https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calamares-settings
<wxl> oops
<wxl> in that case there is ONLY the Maintainer field
<wxl> same Maintainer on cala but i guess this tool has original take precedence
<guiverc2> install looks good (efi, encryption, no web)
<wxl> https://git.launchpad.net/~krytarik/ubuntu-bots/+git/ubuntu-bots/commit/?id=b27c23725bece5c6b354d2e1091ea0e79a01902a
<kc2bez> I'm doing a no encryption with web efi right now
 * kc2bez sighs
<kc2bez> All good here too
<guiverc2> had me worry it wasn't a good sigh !
<kc2bez> relief sigh!
<wxl> i think you want a phew
<guiverc2> :)    mark it on https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/release-team/testing-checklist/ please;   NOTE: I cannot do EFI+Secure; no hardware that matches
<kc2bez> PHEW!!!
<guiverc2> :)
<wxl> can you mark the bug fixed or should i guiverc2 ?
<kc2bez> I am in a vbox VM but I will markup the phab sheet.
<guiverc2> wxl you do it.... I don't fix things, only 'break'
<wxl> XD
<guiverc2> kc2bez, if you want it re-done on hardware; leave it blank & i'll get to it anyway
<wxl> so what about the luks unsquash thingy?
<kc2bez> I can try that too.
<kc2bez> At least to make sure the bug goes away.
<kc2bez> guiverc2: Hardware might be a good idea, can't be too sure.
<kc2bez> Do we have release notes started anywhere?
<guiverc2> kc2bez, won't it just be a modified https://lubuntu.me/eoan-beta-released/
<kc2bez> I wasn't sure.
<guiverc2> well I'm guessing too
<kc2bez> I was thinking we should mention the path for the wallpapers. When you go to change them it defaults $HOME and they are in /usr/share/lubuntu/wallpapers/
<wxl> hm
<wxl> wonder if there's some way we could set that default path
<kc2bez> It does seem to remember the last directory chosen, let me see if it survives a reboot.
<kc2bez> yes it does, there must be a setting someplace.
<wxl> try this:
<wxl>  1. touch $HOME/test
<wxl>  2. do your thing
<wxl>  3. find ~ -type f -newer $HOME/test
<kc2bez> It looks like it might be in here $HOME/.config/pcmanfm-qt/lxqt/settings.conf
<wxl> so now cp that somewhere, do your thing, and diff the two
<kc2bez> that isn't the right config, not sure where that directory reference is stored. The `WallpaperDirectory=` only seems to deal with the slide show.
<wxl> it's possible it's outside of home
<wxl> in which case, you could change it in one user and then a different user would see the change
<wxl> which seems weird
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Should be in pcmanfm conf
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Bah sorry you already mentioned that
<kc2bez> should be but not necessarily. I'll try to get back to that later. Testing installs right now. 
<kc2bez> 3 luks efi installs in a row on the same VM have succeeded. That lgtm
<wxl> DO IT MOAR
<kc2bez> MOAR luks
<kc2bez> We need some geoip testers!
<wxl> wth i'm getting a kernel panic in vbox
<wxl> oh well, guess i'm out
<kc2bez> wat?
<kc2bez> On your host or in the VM?
<wxl> dunno..
<wxl> the vm
<wxl> i had a core pegging, so maybe that was somehow an issue.. i don't know.... wait a minute......
<wxl> let me give it another core and see if that helps
<kc2bez> MOAR CORES!
<wxl> nope
<kc2bez> That isn't good.
<kc2bez> I gave my VM 6 maybe I should back it down and see what happens.
<wxl> i went up to 4 and nothing
<wxl> hhuh same problem with the beta.. which i swear i had working. something maybe broken.. resources too limited perhaps. this is what happens when i'm using the work machine
<kc2bez> 2G RAM and 2 cores seems to be installing fine.
<wxl> yeah wellllllllllll i was doing 512 sooooooooooooooooo
<wxl> and it seems like the NextCloud AppImage is flipping out again, gobbling all my rams
<kc2bez> nom nom nom
<wxl> there now i have lots of rams
<wxl> still nothing. oh well. i quit.
<kc2bez> Thanks for trying.
<wxl> i have double the amount of ram on my laptop at home
 * wxl rolls eyes
<kc2bez> Same deal for me and 4X CPU
<wxl> it also doesn't help that a standard part of our setup at work is a resource-consuming windows vm
<kc2bez> Yeah, I hate it when I have to run my Windows VM, it really loads me down. I use it sparingly.
<wxl> it's better than running it as the main os!
<kc2bez> Very true!
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-12
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have to do that change, stil my best machine runs win10 as main os.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> google drive
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and harware acceleration gpu on browser is my main issue
<lubot> <Neyder> Hi to everyone who wants to made QA https://gitlab.com/snippets/1903462
<guiverc2> mentioned before, but https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/release-team/testing-checklist/ is complete except for uEFI+Secure b/c I don't have any hardware that modern
<wxl[m]> Wow guiverc2 thanks! That's for today's daily? 
<guiverc2> wxl[m], only the ones mentioning 20191011 are from today's.  2xbios, 2xefi & 1 other.  (checklist)
<guiverc2> do you want me to do others again (with Oct11)  I didn't expect different so just did random two (two EFI it was a first)
<wxl[m]> Oh duh ISO column my bad
<guiverc2> (I added that)
<wxl[m]> You never cease to amaze. That's just fine, thanks! 
<wxl[m]> And gosh damnit we're going to get your testcases up before final or else! 
<guiverc2> testcases:  I'm wondering if we should also add (optional maybe) "Replace a partition" (Calamares offers it) or re-word Install with existing to use those words (wording from the checklist)... 
<guiverc2> 'Install with existing'   ^  (should have been quoted)
<wxl[m]> I'd say be consistent with Calamares language
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#2471
<The_LoudSpeaker> I had set up my certs for freenode just yesterday. Didn't know you can get kicked like that. Thanks for heads-up wxl: I will check their expiry dates.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T76: need new looks] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T76#2475
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Just booted the latest iso, which I had downloaded last night. And daaammm! The wallpaper! wow!
<lubot> <RikMills> picture?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> one sec
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/oGx6Lg9.jpg
<lubot> <RikMills> That's a stoat. Ermine should be pure white.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yes good point.
<lubot> <RikMills> Nice though :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [That's a stoat. Ermine should be pure white.], but I don't everyone knows that. Very few will notice it I guess. But the wallpaper is just wow
<lubot> <RikMills> Those that do will forgive, as it is so nice otherwise
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> hey! @kc2bez I observed one thing in the installer.  … If I am not connected to internet, Default location is New York, system language and 'numbers and dates locale' go to american english by default. okay noice. … When I am connected, Default location is Kolkata, system language and 'numbers and dates locale' go to Hindi. Th
<lubot> at's nice. … In the first case when I select my location manually to India, shouldn't the system langauge and locale go to Hindi then? It would be more consistent.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [Those that do will forgive, as it is so nice otherwise], yup!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [hey! @kc2bez I observed one thing in the installer.  … If I am not connected to in …], One more thing, … When I am connected and select language as english before going to timezone page, after timezone, only dates locale is hindi, ssystem language sets to English India. Here dates locale should also go to
<lubot>  English coz the user already choose English in first page instead of Hindi. Seems redundant to change again for locale.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, @HMollerCl I think tap to click should be enabled by default in touchpad settings. didn't feel the need before but my mouse is not with me today so I had to navigate with keyboard and enable it from settings. Is there a particular reason it's not enabled by default? It might seem frustrating to some users coz hardware bu
<lubot> ttons on my touchpad were also not working with or without that setting. others may also face. I have synaptics touchpad.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc2 [<guiverc2> testcases:  I'm wondering if we should also add (optional maybe) "Rep …], Testing replace a partition type one now on an iso from 10th oct. where do I update it?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I mean update the results?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I should create a new entry under other installs on this page? https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/release-team/testing-checklist/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Umm something wrong with grub? My installation failed.
<The_LoudSpeaker> grub-efi-amd64-signed has unmet dependencies. 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGINGfb06efca0bab: Bump version for new upstream release] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGINGfb06efca0bab
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING44f7e7a59494: Update debian folder] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING44f7e7a59494
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also, @HMollerCl I think tap to click should be enabled by default in touchpad s …], I don't know, will look at it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also, @HMollerCl I think tap to click should be enabled by default in touchpad s …], Uh oh, you have awoken the wxl :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl *loves* tap to click
<popeytesting> hello!
<RikMills> popey found a bug
<popeytesting> I'm testing 20191011 image and got a popup about configuring power management
<popeytesting> (also, you're live on youtube right now)
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hi Youtube
<popeytesting> clicking the button did nothing
<popeytesting> hello Dalton!
<popeytesting> I'll redo it and get a screenshot / photo
<theferenosdev> FYI I've also seen it in Plasma
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We have a party in here :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Pictures would definitely be appreciated, as I *think* I know what you're talking about but can't be sure
<theferenosdev> My assumption for it has always been that when the notification times out then either the application just gives up seeing if the button is pressed or the signal for the button just gets disconnected from the application, or something.
<theferenosdev> FYI, Alan is live https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqN7oH977H0
<theferenosdev> ...so you can check in there too and go back in the stream a few seconds
<RikMills> yeah. that is something often moaned about on plasma notifications. once gone, you can't resurrect the action from notification histrory
<theferenosdev> Should Plasma and LxQT simply make the buttons insensitive then, once they become useless, to indicate they don't work anymore?
<RikMills> from what I saw, this lubuntu one did nothinhg from the start
<popeytesting> it was lxqt-powermanager i think
 * RikMills might be wrong
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ahh, yup, I know exactly what that popup is
<theferenosdev> https://imgur.com/a/Qr2pQI5
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's a surprise, it happens on Plasma too?
<RikMills> nope. not like that anyway
<theferenosdev> Yep, I can't remember exactly which app it was though, probably Google Chrome's OMG! Ubuntu extension's notifications.
<theferenosdev> But yeah I don't really get many notifications with buttons here so I don't usually have many examples for Plasma's notification buttons not working when the notification is gone
<theferenosdev> In short they do work until the notification times out.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wait, so it's a notification issue and not a power management issue?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ohhh, I see what you're getting at
<theferenosdev> Seems like it, from what I've seen of button'd notifications.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Who wants to report to upstream?
<theferenosdev> Interestingly, slightly off-topic but Windows 10 seems capable of keeping button functionality even on timed out notifications.
<RikMills> basically notification with a button to click, which does nada
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hm
<popeytesting> also, Fn+ScreenSwitch (F7) or Super+P didn't do fast switching. Dunno if it's missing functionality or a bug?
<theferenosdev> So it's definitely a thing that's possible to implement if not implemented
<theferenosdev> WAIT A MINUTE. Spectacle.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @popeytesting [<popeytesting> also, Fn+ScreenSwitch (F7) or Super+P didn't do fast switching. D …], @The_LoudSpeaker
<RikMills> theferenosdev: so?
<theferenosdev> Nevermind Spectacle has a special button, not a standard button.
<theferenosdev> Special button being the Plasma hamburger button on notifications that implement it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @popeytesting [<popeytesting> also, Fn+ScreenSwitch (F7) or Super+P didn't do fast switching. D …], Missing functionality, nice one
<theferenosdev> Yeah Plasma's special hamburger button still works, obviously, but that's beside the point.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> When's the last time we've seen Apport working with Lubuntu? That's a good point Alan just brought up
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If we don't have a frontend, we should get it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If we do, it should be in the manual :)
<theferenosdev> Hmm, trying for notifications with buttons, TIL Plasma's Google Chrome notifications' settings icon actually takes you to Google Chrome's own notifications settings page... huh.
<theferenosdev> Letting it time out, though, that same button opens standard Plasma's Notifications settings in history.
<theferenosdev> Besides that, though, this push notifications example has no buttons... close but no cigar. :/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @popeytesting [<popeytesting> also, Fn+ScreenSwitch (F7) or Super+P didn't do fast switching. D …], Fn + F7 ? Wow what's that?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Don't have anything set like that afaik.
<theferenosdev> <The_LoudSpeaker> Monitor Layout Management
<theferenosdev> aka Smol box for ALT+TAB-like switching between 1 only, duplicate screen, span screen and 2 only
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ohh. Noice. Didn't knew that. I will check it tonight. Thanks!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> We don't have fn f7 implemented
<theferenosdev> BTW it isn't F7, it's Special Key for Monitor Switching
<theferenosdev> ...since the special key trigger differs across keyboards.
<theferenosdev> Also IIRC it might be also on Super+P in Windows
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Yes, we haven't implemented shortcuts for monitor settings
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [Umm something wrong with grub? My installation failed.], you need to update your iso. we had that issue 2 days ago.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @theferenosdev [<theferenosdev> Also IIRC it might be also on Super+P in Windows], Yeah. It is that.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [you need to update your iso. we had that issue 2 days ago.], K. I ran an upgrade on live and have been afk since then. Will go back in a couple of hours.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [K. I ran an upgrade on live and have been afk since then. Will go back in a coup …], Try a new ISO instead
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The packages in the pool may still be old
<lubot> <kc2bez> ^that
<lubot> <kc2bez> upgrade won't fix the broken package thing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We did confirm that was fixed, right?
<lubot> <kc2bez> yes
<lubot> <kc2bez> it was a tense 24 hours so I was on it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Try a new ISO instead], K.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Btw, muting now. Movie night.
<wxl> @RikMills actually from what i understand it they're just different coats to the same animal
<kc2bez> I think you are correct wxl it depends on the season the animal is spotted.
<lubot> <RikMills> yes, but the ermine is specifically the pure white. which the wallpaper is not
<lubot> <RikMills> would be like calling a release (Raging Readhead), and showing a picture of a blonde....
<wxl> oh well i guess you're right there's a heraldy pattern referred to as ermine that's white
<wxl> also, redheads don't turn into blondes depending on the seasons  sooooooooooooooo
<wxl> but point taken XD
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker technically offtopic but re: CertFP i didn't get kicked because the cert expired.. i got kicked for some other reason.. but then couldn't return. actually my cert had expired over a month ago
<wxl> also tap to click is a crime against humanity
<lubot> <kc2bez> @kc2bez [it was a tense 24 hours so I was on it], I should clarify here. I wasn't the only one working on this, wxl and guiverc did too. I just can't speak for their level of nervousness.
<lubot> <RikMills> yeah, I have to disable tap to click on my parents laptop, otherwise complete chaos happens!
<wxl> my feeling is that for some people, it's a nice feature, but for other people, it just leads to unexpected mayhem
<kc2bez> Everyone has a different taste so having the option to turn it on and off is important.
<wxl> well i mean for the people that want it, what happens is nothing
<wxl> and nothing is a lot better than clicking things you don't intend to
<wxl> it should be easy for someone to change if they want (it is)
<kc2bez> ^ That was my point
<wxl> so then we just need a sane default, which i argue is to have it disabled :)
<kc2bez> XD
<lubot> <RikMills> how is lubuntu with touchscreen? have a 2-in-1 here I might try
<wxl> should be good.. my 16" is touch enabled and it behaves nicely
<lubot> <RikMills> nice
<kc2bez> That is good to know, i don't personally have anything i can test on.
<wxl> not sure ya'll are on ubuntu-devel but this is interesting: python3.8, link time optimization in gcc (which will result in about 400 ftbfs), new boost coming at the beginning of the 20.04 cycle
<kc2bez> I must have missed that
<lubot> <RikMills> I saw. I didn;t see a link to the test rebuild results though?
<wxl> i didn't either
<wxl> and there was some talk about blacklisting those 400 packages O_O
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, why LTO?
<lubot> <RikMills> nicely inclusive
<wxl> that was not discussed
<kc2bez> I'm slow sometimes, you meant the mailing list not IRC.
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Weird. We've had some trouble with applications interacting with Mir occasionally... since Mir has LTO always and some of the things we had linking it didn't.
<wxl> right that
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> But we also have hybris, so LTO was probably a mask and not the fix
<wxl> you might want to get on the mailing list and ask about that
<lubot> <RikMills> oh well, you always think this development cycle should be easier. then you get this
<lubot> <franksmcb> Per @kc2bez's requested tested daily and system properly detects my location during installation
<kc2bez> \o/
<kc2bez> That is great!, thanks for checking on it @franksmcb
<lubot> <franksmcb> Glad to help. Y'all are doing all the hard stuff
<tsimonq2> Hi, I'm around until EOD.
<tsimonq2> Is there anything that needs my attention?
<tsimonq2> @HMollerCl, @The_LoudSpeaker: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59 is solved, right?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] fix keyboard shortcuts: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Yes
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<tsimonq2> wxl: What was the next step on https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56 ? I assumed you'd help guiverc drive it to completion. :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56
<tsimonq2> I saw this with @aptghetto's commit but I do want to raise it for discussion; usually if you
<tsimonq2> *you're committing to a branch, changes should be self-contained.
<tsimonq2> Diffs are an exception, because they undergo review and critique, but if you're working on a CI branch and you're just pushing, try to keep it to one commit per change.
<tsimonq2> It makes it easier to revert and individually reference if needed.
<tsimonq2> To be clear too, I think it's totally fine to just push commits to CI branches. That's why they're there.
<tsimonq2> Usually you'd want to test changes locally with sbuild to be sure, but if you think a change is good, don't be afraid to run it through the CI>
<wxl[m]> @franksmcb did you have the problem before? Like with the beta? 
<kc2bez> wxl[m]: he was one of the bug reporters
<wxl[m]> <tsimonq2 "wxl: What was the next step on h"> I've just been busy. I've been out and about most of the day e.g. and it ain't over yet
<wxl[m]> Cool thx @kc2bez
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: Understood. We have maybe the next day or two, otherwise we need to fall back on our checklist.
<wxl[m]> I intend to
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] (20191012) has been added
<tsimonq2> Ooh.
<kc2bez> ?
<tsimonq2> The RC ISOs are up.
<kc2bez> Already downloaded
<tsimonq2> \o/
<kc2bez> 1 install done. EFI in vbox good. no encryption. 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T122: New Manual URL Design] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T122#2477
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-13
<guiverc2> 3 of 4 BIOS full-disk-install options done on hardware using 20191012-final
<lubot> <franksmcb> wxl missed the earlier question. I had the timezone bug during the testing before the beta release. Using same hardware and that issue no longer exists on the current daily.
<wxl[m]> You all are awesome.
<kc2bez> You're pretty great too wxl[m] !
<guiverc2> agree wxl[m] 
<tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-October/004840.html
<wxl[m]> I'm better than chopped liver, that's for sure
<wxl[m]> Furious Falcon? Tell me it ain't so! 
<kc2bez> Fluffy Furbaby is better :P
<tsimonq2> I'm looking to see how many people actually think that's the new codename. :P
<tsimonq2> So if someone actually reports on Furious Falcon, let me know so I can laugh. :)
<kc2bez> XD
<wxl> i've had fluffy furbaby going for a long time
<tsimonq2> > Furbaby.
<tsimonq2> No.
<wxl> too bad
<tsimonq2> I swear, if Mark picks Furbaby, I quit. XD
<kc2bez> Seems like a safe thing then :P
<kc2bez> I'm glad we will have you around. :P
<wxl> fluffy fizzgig might be a worthwhile alternative, especially with the dark crystal prequel
<wxl> but it's probably copyrighted. sigh…
<tsimonq2> *writes code a long time ago* "oh yeah this isn't that bad, I could grok this if needed"
<tsimonq2> *rereads it today* "wow I must have been tired or something, this is really poorly written"
<kc2bez> XD
<kc2bez> Probably full of descriptive comments too, right?
<tsimonq2> Actually, I commented this really well.
<kc2bez> Well at least you had that.
<tsimonq2> Right.
<kc2bez> I shake my head at myself all the time. Wait until you put decades behind you.
<tsimonq2> Oh boy. :)
<tsimonq2> In case you're wondering, I'm looking at the CI code.
<tsimonq2> Looking to modularize it a bit.
<tsimonq2> And document it.
<kc2bez> Sweet.
<guiverc2> done 2nd EFI (no-enc,no-web; & enc+web) stopping given tsimonq2 [expected] non-final comment in rel-announce
<tsimonq2> Key word: trying.
<tsimonq2> guiverc2: Thanks!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I like Furious Falkon more than Fluffy Furbaby. The latter is too cheesy for me.
<tsimonq2> Well, this is some spaghetti.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> @HMollerCl, @The_LoudSpeaker: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59 is solved, …], Yup! It is. But then last night someone mentioned about Super+P / Fn+F7 I wanted to check that once before closing the task. Or should I create a new one?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] fix keyboard shortcuts: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59
<tsimonq2> Please create a new one.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ack.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#2479
<guiverc2> thanks wxl, I'll go prepare & feed the birds, return to it shortly..
<wxl> take your time
<wxl> i'm still not down and getting sleepy to boot
<lubot> <brli7848> Re: [請益] 請問python在臺灣是否很少有公司在用? … https://www.ptt.cc/bbs/Soft_Job/M.1570893859.A.3A6.html
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb626addb2167: Minor reword] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb626addb2167
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4197f60b2be1: Minor reword] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4197f60b2be1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9bbb497ab3f7: Add inserting a number of spaces not equal to a tab to somewhere it makes sense] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9bbb497ab3f7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7a99bdf6601b: Update spacing] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7a99bdf6601b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL53f7822fb598: Add Quit from keyboard shortcut] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL53f7822fb598
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0177c9681c9f: Add Select text checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0177c9681c9f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9ee7d66fbb42: Fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9ee7d66fbb42
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL86af19757a50: Add no regular expression] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL86af19757a50
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6d1adb399ba0: Add how to turn off things to not be stuck on] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6d1adb399ba0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL45f44f5bc85e: Add clearing recent files] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL45f44f5bc85e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#2481
<Amiona>  Chat 40+   ->  https://soo.gd/room40plus
<lubot> <HMollerCl> How the grub theme de changed on an updated installation? I keep getting the same one I have since 18.10 @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> The theme got installed? I guess it wasn't getting Installed with rartwork.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, if you have a theme installed by yourself and you set it by modifying the grub config, I guess that one would still take precedence coz this one is in a separate script.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Don't know if it got installed.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Try apt install lubuntu-grub-theme
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Does it say already installed?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> no it is not installed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> isn't it included in lubuntu-desktop pkg?
<lubot> <kc2bez> it should be with artwork
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, that would be better
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rARTc7b5bed2ff91d1c410cd75328fb4431d69f40a1c
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The binary package needs to be installed by default
<lubot> <RikMills> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2XhccvmJCU
<lubot> <RikMills> Live now
<tippy_tiddler> I have created an Appointment Notifier for the LxQt desktop. Does LxQt have a desktop menu item editor to allow the application to be added to the main menu? The code is on github at https://github.com/crispinalan/lxqt-appointment-notifier and at the moment I have put up suggested sh and desktop files for launching the application.
<tippy_tiddler> I should also say I have been testing the code with Lubuntu 19.04 LxQt and will try it with Lubuntu 19.10 Beta next week. 
